# JULY 9, 2005 - Boathouse Bunnies Party



## Carolyn

Hi Folks! This serves as a reminder to you to mark your schedules early for 2005. 

*Iwill requirethat people submit to me a photo ofthemselves so that when they arrive at the party, they can first reportto Security, and then will be shown the way down to theBoathouse.* You may send me your picture viaemail or snail mail, but unless you have a photo identification, thenyou won't be able to get into the party. One can never be toocareful when meeting people online. 

This year'sBoathouse Bunny party will be heldin thenorthwest corner of Connecticuton_ *July 9,2005.*_ _(RSVP needed by June 9,2005)_ We'd love to have you join us. 

Pack a lunch, your family, and of course your long-earred furkids - rabbits only - no dogs, sorry.






If you are coming from far away and need a place to spend the night, Ican arrange to have you and yours stay in a dormitory roomatthe private school that the party will be heldatfor $25 per person per night.


What isthere?


a private beach 
boathouse with full kitchen and bathrooms 
Agolf course (bring your clubs if you play golf) 
barbeque grill 
Fishing (lake is stocked- bring your fishingpoles) 
Walking paths through the woods 
floating dock 
Bunny Boutique - nail clipping lesson by Buck Jones 
Rent arow boat for $5/hour to go out on the lake 
Spend the night for $25/per personat location. Rabbits mayaccompany you in the rooms



[align=left]



[/align]

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie

Ooooo...I SO want to go to this, but am not sureI can swing it. My Visa will be approved by then, so I'm not worriedabout that, I'm just unsure as to what is going to be going on in ourlives at that time. Dave graduates this spring and we have no ideawhere we're going to end up.

Still, I'm going to mention it to him and see what we can do. Believeit or not, we actually met because of a different message board we wereboth on, at a function out in Las Vegas.  So we're into gettingtogether with online groups, it's just so awesome to be able to meetpeople face to face.


----------



## m.e.

Ooooh, I'm so excited!! I'm 99.9% positive I cango, and I'll be bringing Christine (u8myhouse) with me  Thanks forthe reminder Carolyn, now to go work on my parents. . . (I'm 20, andindependant, but don't know if they have plans :?)


----------



## Stephanie

Not to step on any toes or anything, but onething my other online group did was have a core group of people whowere going be responsible for certain things. One of the requirementswas a phone call before the get together, to make the person "real". Itjust helped safeguard things. 

If you want help (such as with the Canadians going), I am willing togive it! Organazing these things can sometimes be stressful.....and I'mnot working right now so have the time.


----------



## Carolyn

I _so_ hope you and *Christine* can make it, *m.e*.

*Stephanie*, don't worry at all about stepping on toes.The more tips I can get on how to keep things safe, thebetter. We do have a Security staff that people will have togo through first, and that does make me feel more comfortable - andhopefully will help others to as well. Hope you can make it,but I realize that things are going to be very busy foryou atthat time.

*To those that can't make it* because of the distance or other reasons, I completely understand. 



[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]-Carolyn[/align]


----------



## *nepo*

It sounds so fun. People and their bunnies. But I'm not close enough .


----------



## Buck Jones

Oh, come on, folks! Don't tell us whocan't/won't come. Tell us who is definitely going to bethere, so we can look forward to meeting you!

Good Lord willing, the Missus and I will be there with some, if notall, our buns. The Boathouse Bunny Party environs are prettyposh and exquisite in a New England kind of way. This is thetype of place Norman Rockwell used to depict in many of hispaintings. I doubt you would be disappointed.

Buck


----------



## LuvaBun

I am really, really hoping to be able to come,though I won't be able to bring the bunnies with me . Will those thatgo let me cuddle their bunnies? promise I won't escape with them - Jan


----------



## u8myhouse

I'm defiantly going, I just need to figure out if it'd be a good idea to bring the little furballs... 

~Christine


----------



## Carolyn

I understand. I wouldn't bring them inthat case, Michelle. It could be too much for them to behopping from one place to another.



-Carolyn


----------



## Claudia

Man, wish I could go. Had a blast meeting Buck!!


----------



## Buck Jones

Yeah, we enjoyed it, too, Claudia! TheMissus and I met Claudia, Dave and their most well behaved childrenlast summer in California at the Museum of Western Heritage inGlendale. Museum closed down, but staff permitted us to usetheir picnic table, chairs, and benches until we all were ready todepart. A most enjoyable experience.

Buck


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

It's on ourcalendar! Sebastian's Little Girl already has $110.00 saved for thetrip to Tucker Town! Now come on you all, if a 7-year-old can have theself control to keep from spending *all* the money she got forChristmas to that she can to to the Boathouse Bunny Party, then comehell or high water there has to be a few more of you that can manageit! I am so looking forward to it. I've been planning to go sinceCarolyn first mentioned it months ago. 

Stephanie.....



......Iwant you to go! 

Raspberry


----------



## Meganc731

Hey this sounds like fun!!! I'll have to wait until closer to the date to see if we can make it. 

Mr. Wiggles would love it  

Megan


----------



## Stephanie

I am thinking that maybe Dave and I can swing it.I don't think we'd have a problem getting the bunnies across theborder, I'm just not sure what's going to be going on at that time inour lives, as far as Dave being graduated and where he's going to endup working. 

Still, I'm not afraid of traveling alone and could very well go down bymyself. As I am a fellow New Englander, I am dying to see New Englandagain and I've never been to CT in the first place! 

Also, I LOVE fishing (keep my pole and box in my car actually - just incase) so that is very tempting. I'm sure one of you would Bunnysit forme.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Pickme!

 Pickme!


----------



## Carolyn

Our theme song in Tucker Town comes from the movie, _Oliver_.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

Consider yourself At Home.

Consider yourself One of the Family 

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

The door's always open to you and yours, Stephanie. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Meganc,

Sure would love it if you and yours could make it! 

:dude:

* * * * * *

Buck Jones just doesn't seem to want to take No for an answer.Considering Jan is trying to work it out from the Other Side of thePond does give one incentive!



-Carolyn


----------



## pams spawn

I'm packed and ready to go! July 9th is my birthday


----------



## Carolyn

Hip Hip HOOOORRAAAYYY, Stephanie!!

Bring your mom and we'll pick on her hair!

(An elephant never forgets, Pam!)



-Carolyn


P.S. We'll _definitely_ celebrate your Birthday!


----------



## dreamgal042

can we move it to....say...france?


----------



## pams spawn

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hip Hip HOOOORRAAAYYY, Stephanie!!
> 
> Bring your mom and we'll pick on her hair!
> 
> (An elephant never forgets, Pam!)
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> P.S. We'll _definitely_ celebrate your Birthday!


*LOL! That would be fun!*


----------



## pamnock

*pams spawn wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hip Hip HOOOORRAAAYYY, Stephanie!!
> 
> Bring your mom and we'll pick on her hair!
> 
> (An elephant never forgets, Pam!)
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> P.S. We'll _definitely_ celebrate your Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL! That would be fun!*
Click to expand...



Helloooooooooo -- I can see that you guys are plotting against me! :X



Pam


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*I AM SO GETTING THIS TATTOO!!*







*Carolyn wrote: *


>


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*buck- since ur in south jersey and have to swing by north jersey wanna pick me up (if my parents say its ok!)*



*Buck Jones wrote: *


> Oh, come on, folks! Don't tell us who can't/won'tcome. Tell us who is definitely going to be there, so we canlook forward to meeting you!
> 
> Good Lord willing, the Missus and I will be there with some, if notall, our buns. The Boathouse Bunny Party environs are prettyposh and exquisite in a New England kind of way. This is thetype of place Norman Rockwell used to depict in many of hispaintings. I doubt you would be disappointed.
> 
> Buck


----------



## Carolyn

pamnock wrote:


> *pams spawn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hip Hip HOOOORRAAAYYY, Stephanie!!
> 
> Bring your mom and we'll pick on her hair!
> 
> (An elephant never forgets, Pam!)
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> P.S. We'll _definitely_ celebrate your Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL! That would be fun!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> Helloooooooooo -- I can see that you guys are plotting against me! :X
> 
> ?
> 
> Pam
Click to expand...




Aww, Pam...just would like to return the torture a tad in Honor of Stephanie's Birthday and all. 

-Carolyn

* * * * * *

Danielle, you're kidding, right?? :shock:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

about the tattoo??


----------



## Carolyn

Yes. About the tattoo.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

of corse not! my mom said i can get it when i graduate in a year and a half! i want to get it on my lower back!


----------



## Meganc731

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> of corse not! my mom said i can get it when i graduate in ayear and a half! i want to get it on my lower back!


You really should think twice about putting it there. I got a tattoo mysenior year in high school and I really wanted to get it on my lowerback, but I kept thinking, if I ever have a baby it's really going tolook bad, so I decided to put it up higher between my shoulder blades.At the time I really wasn't a kid person and had never imaginedmyselfEVER having kids, but I wanted to be on the safe side,about 3 months later I got pregnant. Now I'm not saying that you'regoing to do what I did, but you have to remember that the person youare now, is not the same personyou're going to be 10 yearsfrom now, and things change, but the tattoo will still be there, so youneed to think of things like that when choosing where and what yourtattoo will be. 

Megan


----------



## BunnyMom

This sounds like fun! Being in NY I'm right nextdoor. I'll have to talk it over with Scott first. What town in CT isit? I used to live in Norwalk, so I'm pretty familiar with the state.We could make it a day trip. Of course I'll have Hef fixed first.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Come on Carolyn!Let's all get tatsfor the Bunny BoathouseParty!



Pam is already way wilder than we are!:XJust pictureit...BunnyMommy with Shermanator on hershoulder!

 Buck with Mitzie on his Butt and I could really goout on a limb and do Sebastian on my boob! I'll let you come up with acreative place to putTucker!



I think we should live alittle!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

Meganc makes a very good point about tats, Danielle.

** * ** * * * **

Raspberry: You're Nuts!

** * * * * * * **

BunnyMom, 

More info. will follow as we get closer to the date.

** * * * * * **


*I think we should haveA Theme: 
*
*LikeHats*




















-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Raspberry: You're Nuts!
> 
> ** * * * * * * **
> 
> 
> 
> *I think we should haveA Theme:
> *
> *LikeHats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


*whining voice* Carolyn....... Wegotta live a little!!!! I hate hats! :XI have a funny head! Ithink we should have a theme too! Something that rhymes withhats.....hmmm.....TATS!


----------



## Carolyn

Why not both....whatever's your pleasure.

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I wantyou to do something wild with me!!!





Okay, fine! :X I'dnever really get a tatoo....I hate needles and my husband would killme....I just wanted to see if you'd cave....:?

I know! What about streakin'!!!BunnyMommy would go, I know shewould!

We'dhave to be really fastthough....



Raspberry


----------



## Buck Jones

Why not tats, then streaking? Would make the visuals more interesting, I dare say!

Buck


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

what if i got it somewhere besides like my back... like my ankle. that why i could hide it!!


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Roflat Raspberry . The idea oftats and streaking sounds fun!! Streaking whilewearing hatscould be quiteentertaining to see!

Vickie


----------



## pamnock

As a representative of the ARBA who must upholdthe highest standards of dignity and good judgment, I *can not* gostreaking across the beach with my bunny friends!!! 

(There's alsothe fact that my thighs arevery fat).

Pam


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*pamnock wrote: *


> (There's alsothe fact that my thighs arevery fat).
> 
> Pam




LOL, Oh my 

Vickie


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

We don't wanna bring the fat issue into this! 

Raspberry


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

*pamnock wrote: *


> As arepresentative of the ARBA who must uphold the highest standards ofdignity and good judgment, I *can not* go streaking across the beachwith my bunny friends!!!
> 
> (There's alsothe fact that my thighs arevery fat).
> 
> Pam


You'd never let it down if ya did LOL! 
Big thighs my butt LOL! You're not as 'big' as you make yourself sound! LOL! 

Gotta love those ARBA representatives! *thinks of a judge that WOULD gostreaking across a beach with bunny friend* I can think of a few malejudges that would LOL! Little Afro Fender.  Maybe Mr.Vacation Hartzell.... (you'd get me to the boathouse streakbeach party if ya had umm... well we won't say who! there)


----------



## pamnock

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *


> Gotta love those ARBA representatives! *thinks of a judge that WOULD gostreaking across a beach with bunny friend*




I was thinking the same thing LOL

Pam


----------



## Meganc731

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> what if i got it somewhere besides like my back... like myankle. that why i could hide it!!




I have one on my foot, it certianly hasn't stretched with mypregnancies LOL. The cutest one I ever saw was a lady bug on someone's"ring" toe. In retrospect I wish I had done something like that.Another thing that I didn't think of when I was getting my tattoo, isthat by putting it up higher, it showed when I wore my wedding dress. Ididn't/don't regret that, but brides without showing tattoos are FARmore elegant 



Megan


----------



## Meganc731

*pamnock wrote: *


> As arepresentative of the ARBA who must uphold the highest standards ofdignity and good judgment, I *can not* go streaking across the beachwith my bunny friends!!!
> 
> (There's alsothe fact that my thighs arevery fat).
> 
> Pam




This is the funniest thing I've read all day, all I could picture isyou standing there arms crossed.... or maybe with a camera..... dressedvery conservatively watching everyone else streak on the beach. 

Megan


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

hmm, lets see.. I dont want it on my lower backbecause Thumper will get fat if i have a baby, dont want it on my upperback because it will hit spine... dont want it on my foot because idont want it to show if i wear open heels or when i get married. Howabout just a nose ring?! Ill wait until after babies and weddings formy tattoo!


----------



## LuvaBun

I've always wanted a tattoo, but needles and medon't mix. However, if that MS Swirl is intent on streaking then I mayjust get my whole body tattooed to hide the 'lumps and bumps':shock: - Jan


----------



## Buck Jones

It is my understanding that the number of menplanning to attend the Boathouse Bunnies Party has risen in directcorrelation to the number of women who have stated their intention tostreak and/or demonstrate their tatoos.

Either/or will suffice to keep my interest from lagging, but far be itfromme to suggest that you ladies refrain from stoking thefires. Bring it on, Ladies!

"See" ya then!*chuckles sardonically*

Buck/Duck and their shiftless, male, ne'er do well, chauvinistic pig friends.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

YES we are makingBIG plans!!! Carolyn calls me at night and tells me storiesabout her wildwoman days,but she thinks she's gonnabe good around you all....NOT if I have anything to say about it!

I have FUN planned for the BunnyBoathouseParty!I will be off having adventures with myfriends!



Bungi jumping with Carolyn!

Riding roller coasters with BunnyMommy!

 Drinking beer andriding electric bulls with Laura!



Jumping out of planes with Pam!

Rock climbing with Steph! 



Surfing waves with Buck and TheMissus!

 MaybeMambo and Jimwouldbe kind enough to cook us up some grub!

Then I'll have dinner with my friends!

After that I'llguard thebushes

while Carolyn getsnaked

forour run on the beach!

Raspberry


----------



## ariel

Oh I wish I could come! 
Please take lots and lots and lots of pictures and then put them up soI can see, and if you take any video movies I'd be only too happy tohave them emailed to me so I could see you all and probably laugh atyou..mmmmm... nevermind I was going to say laught at you all streakingalong the beach but I not wanna see that , so just smiling faces andbuns would be great!


----------



## Buck Jones

How do you know you'd be laughing at thestreakers? I'll have you know that our streakers will be ofthe highest quality and ultimate beauty that can be found at any greatbunny gathering. All that, and with tattoos also!

Buck


----------



## RebeccaUK

For obvious reasons I doubt any of us UK contingent will be there.

But it would be a great idea for those who do go to document the event with many many photographs. 

Hope you all have a great time. 

Rebecca x


----------



## bunsforlife

I am looking forward to this =) And then Raspberry can see what a brat Gir can be ::muhahahaha:: 

Or not  I know Guin would behave on an outing, but I am not quite sure about the Girdom


----------



## dreamgal042

it sounds like so much fun, i wanna go!


----------



## ariel

Buck Jones wrote:


> How do you know you'd be laughing at the streakers? I'll haveyou know that our streakers will be of the highest quality and ultimatebeauty that can be found at any great bunny gathering. All that, andwith tattoos also!
> 
> Buck



Just the thought of all of you streaking along the beach cracks me up!I not laughing about body shapes here, I laughing cause I have thisimage in my mind of one person daring the rest of you and the whole"I'll do it if you do it" thing. I can see one person running making itsafely across then another following then another , you gotta admit ifyou seen these people streaking past one by one it'd look funny, or areyou planning on all streaking together in a race??? LOL


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Well yousee.......the plan will all fall into place after manycocktails.The great masterminds Pam and Buck, who are sogifted with words and the talent of persuasion, will I'm sure keep inmind that Carolyn and I have lived our liveswith relativerespect and humility. They know we would never want to return to ourfamilies with a rap sheet that includes indecent exposure or publicnudity. So, their plan will have to be very crafty! I believe there mayhave even been a discussion about Buck driving the get away car andhaving a "lost bunny" story all prepared in case we were apprehendedalong the way......I'm still not sure how Pam plans to stay honorablein all of this, unless the honor is in trying to keep the rest of usout of trouble! 

Raspberry


----------



## Stephanie

There is nothing quite like drunken rock climbing!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## LuvaBun

How about we mention 'Night of the Lepus' film,and say the bunnies stole our clothes 'cos they heard how you madeSebastian naked, and wanted to teach us a lesson- Jan


----------



## m.e.

I am *sooooo* scared now . . .

Mind you, and you can ask my brother, I take some _pretty good_blackmail photos



.


----------



## Carolyn

*Stephanie wrote: *


> There is nothing quite like drunken rock climbing!





We do have a climbing wall on the site. I could see if I can get some harnesses for you ladies. 

* * * * * * *



Maybewe should put Raspberry in one regardless. It might give usmore control over her.

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones

Bumping up the thread for those who aren't familiar with the Boathouse Party.

Buck


----------



## gjsara

i say that next year we should move the boathouse bunny party out hear in the west . the wild west egh egh you knowwhat i mean know what i mean??? everyone could see the sites mountainsyellowstone arhces. lol i wish i could come but tofar 

have fun everyone!

sara


----------



## Carolyn

*gjsara wrote: *


> isay that next year we should move the boat house bunny party out hearin the west . the wild west egh egh you know what i mean know what imean??? everyone could see the sites mountains yellowstonearhces. lol i wish i could come but to far
> 
> have fun everyone!
> 
> sara




Why wait until next year? If someone's willing to host it, go for it! 



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> We do have a climbing wall on the site. I could see if I can get some harnesses for you ladies.
> 
> * * * * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> Maybewe should put Raspberry in one regardless. It might give usmore control over her.
> 
> -Carolyn




Bring it on!

You will never keep medown!



RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Carolyn

That's okay, Raspberry. How boring it would be if we could hold you down.

I'm glad you don't just"go where the wind blows best".





-Carolyn


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

you guys crack me up sometimes, i sware! i wanna climb the wall. ive climbed yp 50 foot trees before, how tall is the wall?


----------



## rabbitluvr04

I wish I could come, but it is just too far forme. It would have been so fun to see everyone and there bunnies...andyou all could have finally seen my buns!:?


----------



## Carolyn

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> you guys crack me up sometimes, i sware! i wanna climb thewall. ive climbed yp 50 foot trees before, how tall is the wall?




One wall is 12 feet, another is 28 ft., and the third is 30 ft.

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> youguys crack me up sometimes, i sware! i wanna climb the wall. iveclimbed yp 50 foot trees before, how tall is the wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One wall is 12 feet, another is 28 ft., and the third is 30 ft.
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...

Hmmm....will there be an emergency medical staff available?


----------



## Carolyn

If there isn't, we won't be allowed to use them.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

There would have tobe emergency medical staff available to revive anyone who might bepresent if I _reallydid_streak!



Raspberry


----------



## Lassie

Hi,Carolyn ,how do u put thoes icons in your notes on here?



How do u take a bunny on the airplane? That is to far for me. Delia


----------



## Carolyn

There's a program called SmileyCentral.com,Lassie. Some folks think they've had problems with it, so Ionly use it on my computer with all the virus scanners, etc.

Understand that it's too far for some folks to make it to the party. 



* * * * * * * * * *

Raspberry Swirl,

You're body's that hott that we have to call in the Emergency Rescue Team?????

DOGARN, Girl!!

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Ummmm.......

.......well.......you see.......hmmmmm.........No,that's not _exactly_ what Imeant.

This body has seen it's betterdays!

41 years,a few babies, toomanyyo-yo diets......Well, now you understand whytheEMT guys will be necessary!

The shock is going to getto somebody!





RaspberrySwirl


----------



## dr_peter_kraz

Oh I wish I could go but its far for Faye to travel for just one day

Peter


----------



## JimD

It's a ways for me to go, too.

But I've got this deal with Danielle...if she keeps her grades up andgoes to school EVERY day unitl the party...I'll plan on going andbringing her along as reward.

It's still up in the air over which buns (if any) will be going withus. Besides I have to leave some room in the car for all the buns Icollect at the party. 

~Jim


----------



## Carolyn

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Ifyou are coming from far away and need a place to spend the night, I canarrange to have you and yours stay in a dormitory room attheprivate school that the party will be held atfor $25 perperson per night.


I certainly understand why you wouldn't want to bring your rabbits, butYou're Not Taking Mine, People; so bunnynappers,better planon someone else totarget. 

Folks are coming from miles around....Jan is trying to makearrangements from England to attend, Raspberry Swirl's coming from TheLand of Oz - Kansas with Sebastian's Little Girl and her husband, BuckJones and The Mrs. will be there, Gabby, Stephanie and Pam Nock,bunsforlife, mambo101, m.e. and u8myhouse, JimD and his crew are allplanning on trying to make it, God Willing.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

OH!Iget so excited when I see everybody's names all together talking aboutit likethat!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

You just want more people to see you negged,Raspberry.



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Carolyn

See! Look atyou!



You really are despicable, Raspberry Swirl! 


[align=left]




[/align]

[align=left]-Carolyn[/align]


----------



## m.e.

*Step 1*: Tell parents about party

*status*: _accomplished_ (naturally, like any parents wouldbe, they were skeptical about me meeting people from over the internet.It's hard to explain that I "know" these people really well, but theytrust me, so that's always nice )

*Step 2*: Aquire usage of dad's van in order to transport rabbits to said party

*status:* _still working on it..._


----------



## Gabby

*Carolyn wrote:*


> This year'sBoathouse Bunny party will beheldin the northwest corner of Connecticuton_*July 9, 2005.*_ _(RSVP needed by June 9,2005)_ We'd love to have you join us.
> 
> Pack a lunch, your family, and of course your long-earred furkids - rabbits only - no dogs, sorry.
> 
> [align=left]-Carolyn
> 
> [/align]


don't worry if i came I wouldn't even consider bringing a dog or rabbit, never know what they could catch


----------



## dreamgal042

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> Thinking on it, I may be able to come in 2006 as long as itisn't in June like it was in 2004 because I will still be in school atthat time. I'll be 18 by then so it will be my own descretion to usebut I wont have the money to travel on my own as all my money would beput aside to pay for university. I don't know, maybe I can figuresomething out. :?


ill prolly be able to come in 2006 too, sinceill still be in the states


----------



## dreamgal042

just my luck! my trip to france was pushed back afew days, and i *still* cant go! but hey, ill be in the states one moreweek. we now leave from canada july 10


----------



## m.e.

> *Step 2*: Aquire usage of dad's van in order to transport rabbits to said party
> 
> *status:* _still working on it..._



*Revision:* I've decided not to bring the rabbits. It will upendthe daily routine they are used to, and I don't think that the longdrive (in a carrier, too dangerous to have them unsecured) and the lackof a normal routine will do anything more than stress themunecessarily. They are social and they love people, but the furthest wego is the 20 minute drive to the local playground. As much as I thinkthey would enjoy the attention, and I would enjoy sharing them witheveryone, even a small amount of stress is not worth it if it isavoidable. That's just my opinion for my rabbits.

Christine, however, may still bring her bunnies, we'll see how it all plays out...


----------



## Carolyn

Completely understand, m.e.

I've decided that I'm notgoing to bring my three either. 


-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

WHAT??? :shock:

YOU better be the one to tell Sebastian'sLittle Girl that piece of news! I'm not having_ anything_to do withit!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

Well...maybe I'll reconsider.

Of course, anyone that wants to meet my three will be able to even if I don't bring them to the Partay!

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy

* bump *


----------



## BunnyMommy

*m.e. wrote:*


> I am *sooooo* scared now . . .
> 
> Mind you, and you can ask my brother, I take some _pretty good_blackmail photos
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## BunnyMommy

*JimD wrote: *


> It's still up in the air over which buns (if any) will be going withus. Besides I have to leave some room in the car for all the buns Icollect at the party.
> 
> ~Jim




There you go, JimD! I hereby anoint you an Honorary BunnyNapper! 

Welcome to the group! ...


----------



## BunnyMommy

I tell you, you can't BEAT that great price thatCarolyn has arranged per room per night ... AND we can bring ourbunnies! ... :shock: Unheard of! 

I'm seriously thinking about planning to attend along with my sweet baby. 

Will let you know very soon whether I can pull it together ornot. It really sounds exciting and my husband and I were sodisappointed to miss last year's event.


----------



## bunsforlife

I am excited =D 

Gir will more then likely be staying at home, but Guin is always up for adventure. 

Guin is so mellow she has nevere had a problem with anyone oranybun. Not even when Gir was humping her and spraying herevery five minutes. 

But we will see =D


----------



## Em

well if jan can i can so im gonna try not sure ifits a good plan to bring Austin what do you think? the only otherthingi dont like about it is in the UK im old enough to drink but over therim not!!! :Xthis is very depressing. will let you know if ican make it have to look and the bank ballence and see


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Well...maybe I'll reconsider.
> 
> Of course, anyone that wants to meet my three will be able to even if I don't bring them to the Partay!
> 
> -Carolyn


Hmmmmh?? :?


----------



## Carolyn

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> I'm seriously thinking about planning to attend along withmy sweet baby.












-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*BunnyMommy wrote: *


> I'm seriously thinking about planning to attend along with my sweet baby.
> 
> Will let you know very soon whether I can pull it together or not.


:shock: I thought this was adone deal! I had no idea that BunnyMommy wasn't a part of the package!I feel slighted! :XAlmost as if this was atrick!



I've already been dreaming about it forso long....I had it all visualized....I was so excited about certainpeople I knew I was finally going tobe able to hug....Nowit's ruined I tell you,ruined!



I don't know if I can go if BunnyMommydoesn't go...Ihave to think aboutthis...



Raspberry


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'dtake them to my house, Jim, if my threedon't go to theparty.
> 
> -Carolyn




oooohh...gottcha


----------



## BunnyMommy

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *BunnyMommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about planning to attend along with my sweet baby.
> 
> Will let you know very soon whether I can pull it together or not.
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: I thought this was adone deal! I had no idea that BunnyMommy wasn't a part of the package!I feel slighted! :XAlmost as if this was atrick!
> 
> 
> 
> I've already been dreaming about it forso long....I had it all visualized....I was so excited about certainpeople I knew I was finally going tobe able to hug....Nowit's ruined I tell you,ruined!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I can go if BunnyMommydoesn't go...Ihave to think aboutthis...
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry
Click to expand...



:shock:... uh-oh....

...LOL!!!! ... 

We're working on it, Raspberry ... Just have to see how things areafter I get settled in my new place. It's chaos around hereright now as you can imagine ...


----------



## BunnyMommy

P.S. I just LOVE Raspberry's new avatar...

...It's just so PRECIOUS!!!...


----------



## Carolyn

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *Irequirethat people submit to me a photo ofthemselves so that when they arrive at the party, they can first reportto Security, and then will be shown the way down to theBoathouse.* You may send me your picture viaemail or snail mail, but unless you have a photo identification, thenyou won't be able to get into the party. One can never be toocareful when meeting people online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [align=left]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]
> 
> -Carolyn





Wanted to reiterate that there is a Security Staff on 24/7 and peoplewill be required to check in with Security upon theirarrival. Security will then radio me; I'll go totheirOffice, meet the guests,and escort them downto the party. 

We will have a few Security Guards working that day andtheypatrol this campus very carefully andthoroughly.

Although I've spoken to a lot of the folks on the phone that have saidthey were going to come to this great event, those that I haven't won'tbe allowed past Security if the required information isn't providedbeforehand. 

You may Private Message me with information or concerns.

-Carolyn

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSXXXXXX42US


----------



## Bramble Briar86

hey,hey. i KNOW my parents will say no, i _really_ wish i could go.promise me we'll have a Boathouse Party when i'm18?

Ellie


----------



## Em

i spent ages sorting out all the figures andstuff and remembered that im off to Glastonbury festival so i cant makeit id like to go to both but i cant afford it so i guess itll have tobe next year for me! 

Em x


----------



## m.e.

Well, this is kinda bittersweet...

After learning about my trip to Ethiopia, I was still hoping that I'dbe able to make it to the party with Christine, even though it willbethe weekend before I leave. But now I've recently learnedthat two of our engaged friends will be getting married on the 9th.Great for them , but definately ix-nay on making the trip down to CT.

I was *really* looking forward to meeting so many of you   I guess there's always next year...:?


----------



## TinysMom

What is the nearest airport to fly into for this? How far away is it?

Any other Texans going? Or anyone else flying in? Perhaps we could share a rental car or something?

I'm seriously considering this...

Peg

P.S. As much as I'd love to bring Tiny &amp; the'tweebs.....I'm not sure Tiny wants to fly in....I'll check to see ifhe starts shredding the travel section of our paper next!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Bump for Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

Wow I didnt even know this was sucha bigthing!! Can any one go? Is there any age limit? *Like you have to beover 18*? How many people go? HA this is sooo cool!

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13

Can any one go?


----------



## Carolyn

Yes, Amy. Any one from this forum thatyou'd like to bring along - barring anyone of course, that has beenbanned. Your family is most welcome. 

As I said though, for security reasons, I need to have picturessubmitted, and upon arrival, you'd have to see our Security Departmentand check in with them before you can be escorted you to the party.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*TinysMom wrote:*


> What is the nearest airport to fly into forthis? How far away is it?




The nearest airport would be Bradley International in Windsor Locks, and it's about 1.5 hours from there.

-Carolyn


----------



## Meganc731

We've just decided that we wont be able to come.I'm really bummed about it :?It seems like there was amillion things going on this year that we needed to travel to and Isaid if I'm going to do any of them I'm going to go to the BoathouseBunny Party. Peter gets out of School on the 17th of June, then he andBailee are going to spend most of the summer in New Mexico with myparents. He has to be back early in August to go to a special classbefore school starts. I might be home in July but I can't imagine goingwithout the kids. 

Please take lots of pictures!!!

Megan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

NO! NO!NO!



My heart isbreaking!

You are one of the peopleI really_needed_ to meet inperson!

I just can't take it Megan...





RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Meganc731

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


>



LOL 

Sorry, I really was hoping I'd be able to go too. If it had been acouple weeks later or a couple weeks earlier I would have worked aroundit. Poor kids miss New Mexico so much it's pathetic, I really do haveto let them go "home". We'll be there in spirit though. I really ambummed that we can't make it. 

Megan


----------



## Carolyn

We're closing in on the amount of people that wecan take by Fire Code in renting the Boathouse.There's a few spots left, so if you are considering it, please PM mesoon. This will be our biggest turnout. 



-Carolyn

P.S. For those that can't make it, we know you'll be with us in Spirit, as we will be with you. :dude:


----------



## Carolyn

*bump* for a Special Guest who asked about attending.


----------



## Carolyn

This is The Place!


----------



## ayglnu13

Wow its goregous! :shock:

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Thanks! It's even better more beautiful when you're there. 

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

OH! OH! OH!

You'vebeen telling me how beautiful it is and I believed you but this isbeyond words beautiful!



I can't wait to show Sebastian's Little Girl!

I'm so excited!!!






RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Carolyn

Tell her, that's Tucker Town!!! 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

HoleyMoley. It's gorgeous. I can't wait to go. I am so excited. This isgoing to be so much fun. It is really Gorgeous Carolyn, truly.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMom

Carolyn, I'm still planning to go, but I don't know how to PM someone (how sad is that?) Can you put me on the list? Thanks!


----------



## pamnock

Stunning view!

Pam


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Cool!!!No wonder you love it there. It is sobeutful!!!



Hey how did they get way up there to take thatpicture?



Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## Carolyn

Thanks everyone.  We look forward to it very much. The Boathouse hasbeen newly renovated and we have a full kitchen, two bathrooms,showers, the dock is right off of the first level, a porch, and all thetables and chairs we need, I can just order them.

BunnyMom, so psyched you're still planning on coming. I wasn't sure.You can send me a PM if you click on my name, and then you'll see awindow come up "View Profile" "Send a Private Message" etc. Go to senda Private Message and it automatically puts you in there. 

To check your private messages, look at the top right hand corner ofthe forum where it says Logged in as BunnyMom - No new messages orit'll tell you you have messages. Click on that and you can retrievethem. Don't feel silly for not knowing. All of us didn't know at onepoint.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Dear Sebastian's Little Girl,

Good Question! The school hired a photographer to go up in a plane andget a picture of the campus. That's where you'll be bunkin for a fewdays with your mom and dad. :dude: 

And yes, that's 'my' lake and I love living here very Very much - as doTucker, Fauna and Cali by the way they act. Even Buck's rabbits like tocome camping here. 

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife

Such an exciting thing! Hopefully Ican convince Shawn to come =) I know I already took the dayoff from work!


----------



## 

Stunning doesnteven begin to explain thatarea Awsome !!!!!!! I cant wait, i cant wait , oh crapgotta tell the boss i have tohave that weekend off.


----------



## Carolyn

Bunsforlife: If you can't convince Shawn to come, no one can. He'll do it. 

* * * * *

Gypsy: If you don't come, you'll have Tina on the Hunt for you! Best to take that day off, for sure!



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Words can't describe how excited I amabout this. Dale is even trying to figure out a way so he can come too.Not looking good but I'm hoping and praying.

Gypsy, You gotta come. I can't wait to hug you. You Gotta Be There Lady! I am so excited lol, can you tell?

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I scheduled myself off work the 7th through the12th. I'msurewe arecoming, butdon't know ifwere flying or driving yet.Ijust bought a new car, so Iwould feel comfortabledriving. Idoubt Kevin will come, so itwillbe another girls' trip.Ally and Itook a road trip last fall andhad so much fun. I'mstarting to get excited about this! It will be so great tomeet all of you!

Laura


----------



## Stephanie

Wow, that is beautiful! It really makes me yearn for home. So New England! 

I so wish I could attend, but I really don't think I'll have my Visa bythen.  I had been hoping it would come through, but the FBI check istaking forever, then I still have to send that information in.....so onand so on. I'm shooting for having my paperwork by July, but somethingtells me it'll be in the later half of the month.


----------



## lovrabs

Ooh! I can't wait any longer! It is going to be so much fun!

Ally


----------



## Carolyn

Can't wait to meet you either, Ally and Laura.  

Yes, we're going to have a blast. Buck, The Missus and I were goingover the details last night. It's not as far away as it feels.

The Boathouse is perfect for our party, it's right on the lake and theview is gorgeous of the Berkshire mountains. We don't have to worryabout weather - even if it rains. There's plenty of room inside theBoathouse, and we can even light a fire in the fireplace in case it'sstormy. There's nothing like a storm on the lake. 

We're at the maximum for the capacity of the facility. No doubt, it'll be a lot of fun.

(Stephanie, I sure wish you could've made it, but I have a strong feeling that sooner or later, our paths will cross.  )

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie

Me too Carolyn. If not at this party, thenhopefully soon after. Basically as soon as I have my Visa, I'm overthat border so fast heads will spin!


----------



## lovrabs

My mom says that we are going to fly, probably. I look foward to meeting all of you!!

I am trying to save up money for the trip. So far I havesaved up $52.90. I need about $850more!LOL.

I'm pretty sure we are coming. Mom is looking up the cheapestplane tickets. Oh,just 2 more months!!!!

Ally


P.S. Carolyn, theplace is stunning!:shock:


----------



## DownEastFarMiniLops

Amy, Cleo and I wanted to attend together, but sonce your full, is there a waiting list?


----------



## 

**"Gypsy, You gotta come. I can't wait to hug you. You Gotta Be There Lady!"**

**"Gypsy: If you don't come, you'll have Tina on the Hunt for you! Best to take that day off, for sure!"**


OK Ladies I very wellplan on being there EVEN if Ihave to quit temporarilylol BUT YES! I will be there.


----------



## Carolyn

*Stephanie*: Do keep in touch asto when that Visa comes in and you'll be back in New Englandagain. Hope you're feeling well today. 

*Ally*: Good for you, saving up themoney!!!

That'show it's done...a little at a time. 

*DownEastFarMiniLops:*Yes there is a WaitingList. If a spot opens up, I'll let you know in PM.

*Gypsy*: Glad you clarified that. 

-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Carolyn, It really is beautiful there. I reallywish me and my troop could come . You all have got to have thegreatest time and think of me when you are having a drink . I hopethere will be lot of pictures!!

Vickie


----------



## CMiska

Oh my it looks just beautiful, would be a blast,hubbies 25th high school reunion is around that time and you know boysand memory lane :dude:


----------



## JimD

I guess you all will have to party without me. 

I was planning on coming and had finally decided to bring Rosie. 

I guess I didn't realize that so many members would be attending and that there was a limit.:?

Hey....I'll trade some Woody Pet for a spot !!!

Oh well......

I'll be therein spirit!! Keep an eye on the "Woody Pet Booth" for me.

~Jim


----------



## Snuggys Mom

On no, Jim! Maybe a spot will open up. It's still eight weeks away. 

I was really hoping to meet you and yours.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

I'm sorry for all the people that had wished to make it, but can't. 

8 weeksaway?

Good God! It's coming up _fast! _

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> Maybe a spot will open up. It's still eight weeks away.
> 
> I was really hoping to meet you and yours.
> 
> Laura


I can only hope that a spot might open up and I can go.

I'm not sure that I'm close enough to the top of the waiting list for that to happen though.

Which reminds me...I gotta get my name on the waiting list.


----------



## Carolyn

Consider it done, Jim. Will let you know if something comes up. 

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

Thanks Carolyn!!!!!! 

(i pm'd you, too)

***thinks of suitable bunnie disguise so he can sneak in.....aha it's a broken jersey felmish giant !***


----------



## Carolyn

Got your PM. Will let you know if anything opens up, Jim. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Bramble Briar86

**Cries....**

That place is so beautiful, Carolyn, i really want to meet all of you,i'm sure i'd have so much fun meeting you all....shoot, i'm reallygonna cry.

Ellie


----------



## samandshawn

No fair Iwishthe

wascloser


----------



## Saffy

Looks lovely samandshawn, but Cornwall isstunning too !! Wish we were coming down on holidaythis year as we usually do, as we could have had our own bunny picnic!


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*Saffy wrote:*


> Looks lovely samandshawn, but Cornwall is stunning too!! Wish we were coming down on holiday this year aswe usually do, as we could have had our own bunny picnic!


Now how much fun does that sound!? I have never been to cornwall but Ihave heard that it is the warmest part of UK in the Summer. I've beento Torquay.

Us UKers could have hada beach partyin Cornwall.

Vickie


----------



## JimD

*JimD wrote:*


> ***thinks of suitable bunnie disguise so he can sneakin.....aha it's a broken jersey felmish giant !***


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Hee hee

Too funny!

Is that? Is that a fur suit???!!!


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> Hee hee
> 
> Too funny!
> 
> Is that? Is that a fur suit???!!!




What?? Where?? No Way!!

That's my daughter's new bunnie!!!

She wants to know if someone will take him to the party so he can meet all of the other bunnies


----------



## Snuggys Mom

> What?? Where?? No Way!!
> 
> That's my daughter's new bunnie!!!
> 
> She wants to know if someone will take him to the party so he can meet all of the other bunnies



Oh, right! I forgot. It's the Jersey Giant!


----------



## bunsforlife

This is so exciting... I remember when I firstjoined this forums and this topic came up... I was excited then, now Iam REALLY Excited. =)


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*JimD wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ***thinks ofsuitable bunnie disguise so he can sneak in.....aha it's a brokenjersey felmish giant !***
Click to expand...



OH NO!!!! I can't take this!!! 

And I was worried about my appearance when I arrived??? :shock:

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Buck Jones

*Laura wrote:*


> ...Oh, right! I forgot. It's the JerseyGiant, AKA the Woody Pet mascot.


Fageddaboutit, Lady! If youse knows what's good fa ya!

LOL


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ***thinksof suitable bunnie disguise so he can sneak in.....aha it's a brokenjersey felmish giant !***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO!!!! I can't take this!!!
> 
> And I was worried about my appearance when I arrived??? :shock:
> 
> RaspberrySwirl
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I hoping that somebody will be willing to take "my daughter's bunnie". 



***i didn't rsvp in time....doy! i'm on the waiting list ***


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...Oh,right! I forgot. It's the Jersey Giant, AKA theWoody Pet mascot.
> 
> 
> 
> Fageddaboutit, Lady! If youse know what'good fa ya!
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Hee hee. That does sound like a mafia name - The Jersey Giant!


----------



## Carolyn

Saffy, Vickie, and samandshawn, 

It would be great if you guys got together over there and had your own party. 

I won't be hosting a party in New England next year. Give people enough of notice, and you never know who would show up. 




* * * *

*Those who are attending,* please PM me your mailing address. I'm putting together a package to send each of you.

One of the things I'll be sending is a Cheat Sheet so that you willknow where the grocery stores, pharmacies, tourist attractions,restaurants, shopping, TSC store, pet shop, hospitals for rabbits andpeople, and anything else I can think of. 

You don't have to bring your golf clubs. You can rent them - for a cost of $10 - at the School. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones

Are there greens fees, Carolyn? If so, how much?

Buck


----------



## Carolyn

As my guests, green fees are waived. If you wish to rent a golf cart or clubs, it's $10 each.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*For those interested in Golfing: * 

Our course is a 9-hole course. It was designed by a Scottish Gentlemanwho was very well-known for his talent in designing a golf course.Golfers love the way he challenges them.

There's only a few of his that are left in the world and Hotchkiss has been able to preserve ours. It's an old course.


----------



## ayglnu13

Hello Carolyn! If any spots open will you let me know? 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Will do, Amy. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

Thanks! I was stupid and waited waaay to long :X Oh well i've learned my lesson! 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

ayglnu13 wrote:


> Thanks! I was stupid and waited waaay to long :X Oh well i've learned my lesson!
> 
> ~Amy



Hi Amy, 

Truth be told, many people are flying in and driving in. Since theyalready have their airplane tickets, scheduled their vacations fromwork, car rentals figured out, and have sent in the money for the costof the rental of the room, I really would be surprised if we had anycancellations, but of course, it could happen. 

I wish you and everyone could've made it, but there is a fire code lawthat I had to stick to for the number of attendees to provide insuranceand the rental of the Boathouse. It's as simple as that. I hoped peoplewouldn't take it personally, but at least one did...you'll have thiswith a group this size. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

Oh goodness I know that you have to folllow therules, I would never take it personally! It isnt your choice that youhave to limit the number of people  I am just kicking myself for notasking to go earlier! 

~Amy


----------



## JimD

I hope you don't think I took it personally.

Unfortunately I just didn't RSVP in time. It was my own fault.

I even made light of it and tried to have a little fun with it.

~Jim


----------



## Carolyn

I wasn't speaking of you, JimD.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Hey Jim, 

Maybe if we shave you and put you in aspeedo everyone will think you are so cute they will let you slideright in! 

(It worked for Sebbie you know!)

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Carolyn

All kidding aside, we are taking the security ofthis party Very Seriously.There have been some people that have found it funny andhaverefused to stop harrassing our members and we've found itnecessary to contact the Federal Bureau of Investigators. IfI seem to have lost my sense of humor on this matter, I'msorry. Weare very sensitive to the safety andsecurity of all of our members.

I am serious when I say that No One will be allowed on thecampus without being on the list of attendees and without providing mewith the information requested.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

I have to be totally open and honest.Security is a major deal with me. I am so grateful that you are keepingsecurity as tight as you are. Most people laugh at me because I worryabout Jeremy's safety as much as I do. He is my baby and I worry alot.

I love that I will not have to spend my time at the partyworrying about him or his safety. This is our family's vacation. What ajoy and relief to know that we can relax and enjoy our friends companywithout worrying sick the whole time.

Carolyn, Thank You Oh So Very Much.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Thanks, Tina. I do appreciate that. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones

Well, I must admit to being impressed with thesecurity measures in general last year and I suspect that much of thatcomes with having a student body whose parents areaffluentand famous on a worldwide level.Security is*not*an areato be taken less than seriously!

Buck


----------



## Carolyn

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> Security is*not *an areato taken less than seriously!
> 
> Buck




Thank you, Buck. I strongly feel the same way.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> ....I suspect that much of that comes with having a studentbody whose parents areaffluent and famous on a worldwidelevel.





You are absolutely correct, Buck. That's why we have a fewmembers working Security 24/7, 365 days a year. TheSchool _absolutely_ doesn't take it lightly. They neverwould've rented the place to me if I didn't as well. 


-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock

I certainly hope everyone takes a lot ofphotos! I'm going to be very disappointed if I can't at leastenjoy the festivities via the world wide web 

Pam


----------



## JimD

*pamnock wrote: *


> Icertainly hope everyone takes a lot of photos! I'm going tobe very disappointed if I can't at least enjoy the festivities via theworld wide web
> 
> Pam


I second that!!!!

Lots and lots of photos please.

I'm planning on having a "Backyard Bunnies Party" the same day, so we'll be there in spirit at least!!


----------



## m.e.

JimD wrote:


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hopeeveryone takes a lot of photos! I'm going to be very disappointed if Ican't at least enjoy the festivities via the world wide web
> 
> Pam
> 
> 
> 
> I second that!!!!
Click to expand...


And I third!


----------



## Carolyn

Don't plan on it, Folks. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

You cant take pictures? 


~Amy


----------



## pamnock

No photos allowed  Then please "write home" about all the Boathouse Bunnies Fun!!!

Pam


----------



## Carolyn

No pictures of the human attendees will beposted without the consent of whoever is in the picture. Alot of people have already said they don't want their pictures posted,but we will post pictures of the rabbits in attendance. 



-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

ooooo! Totally understandable! But I do hope to see pic of bunnies 

~Amy


----------



## pamnock

Most certainly understandable 

Pam


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*JimD wrote: *


> Lots and lots of photos please.


Lets have a Photography Contest of the bunnies. 

Or let RaspberrySwirl be the "Official Photographer."

Rainbows!


----------



## Carolyn

Nope. No one's going to have aresponsibility.We're going tobebusy enough getting aquainted, sharing stories, eating,golfing, enjoying our families, the scenary, fishing, etc.Not interested in a bunny picture contest. 

I'm glad you understand about the pictures, Amy and Pamnock. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

What was last year's party like? Was it held in the same place?

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

It wasn't held at the same place. Samedeal though - people came from miles around and we enjoyed ourselvesmore than any of us ever imagined. We thought itmight be awkward,especially one member who is painfully shy,but shecame right out of her shell. 

-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101

Is there a thread at all with photos from last years party?


----------



## Carolyn

No. Sorry, Mambo. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones

He he. Most of us were technologicallychallenged, I'm afraid. The couple who took most of thepictures have lost their buns since that time and find it difficult tovisit with us at the site here because they miss them so, but then donot want to be tied down by traveling with new buns.

Both Carolyn and I benefited by inheriting her complete collection ofrabbit oriented literature, to include a raft of original _RabbitsOnly Magazine_ hard copies before it became an Internet magazine.

Connections like that are bittersweet because one knows how much theirbuns meant to them over the years, but one also understands how owingbuns limits travel opportunity once one retires.

I finally did get a digital camera, but still do not know how to post pictures here. *embarrassed"

Buck


----------



## 

**" You don't have to bring your golf clubs. Youcan rent them - for a cost of $10 - at the School. **" NOGolf for Cassi 

That child isnt to get within 100 yardsof a golf course after whathappened over the weekend ,. Got a call saturday atwork ER call to be exact ,Seems My oldest daughter needed my car torun the 4 yr old to thehospital ,. I punched outof workand waited for her to arrivevia my Hubby who istottally useless in an emmergency. got to the hospitaland the nurse took the bandageoff Lexi's face and I nearlyhit the floor ,she had a 3 cm gashcleaved into her cheek , took 3 stitchesto close it up . seems Cassiwas trying to show Lexi how togolf and when Cassi sung the 9iron Lexi stepped in for a closer look . wellneedless to say NO MORE Golf!!! 
Cassi and Lexi before the accident ,


----------



## 

this is what a 9 iron will do to a 4 year olds face , see why i say no golf for Cassi ,


----------



## 

second picture


----------



## Carolyn

Ohthat PoorPunkin!! He's lucky he didn't break anybones in his face.

He's such a little cutie too.

-Carolyn


----------



## 

LOL He is aShe her name is Lexilol its the hair cut , shewanted it all gone and thehairdresser complied lmao .


----------



## Carolyn

Didn't mean to add insult to injury!

-Carolyn


----------



## 

LOL No Problem , Everyonehas said the same thing sincethe day that child was born lol, even dressed in pink with a hairbow they sayaww what a cute little boy lol.


----------



## Carolyn

Poor Kid! :?

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock

*gypsy wrote:*


> LOL No Problem , Everyone hassaid the same thing since theday that child was born lol ,even dressed in pink with a hairbow they sayaww what a cute little boylol.




I had the opposite problem with Ryan. All dressed in blue andpeople would hear me call him Ryan and say "what an unusual name for alittle girl!". I was also told how "pretty" he was.He had the most beautiful blonde hair down to his shoulders.Everyone thought he was Stephanie's twin sister(they are"Irish" twins -- 15 months apart).

He's all boy now though!

Pam


----------



## Gabby

is that number of people total or number staying the night you maxed out on?


----------



## Carolyn

The whole party is maxed out.Can't take any more attendees to the party, and don't have room left inthe dorms.

-Carolyn


----------



## 

**" (they are "Irish" twins -- 15 months apart)."**
Poor Ryan I do feel bad for him . 
My Daugters last 3 are polish triplets Lexi is 4 Nate 3 Zach 2 it goesLexi jan to may older by 1 yr as nate Nate to Zach from may to june 1year older , stupid twit is as bad as a rabbit lol.


----------



## Carolyn

Tina, 

A Flemish breeder is coming to the party. I'll ask him not to bring any babies.



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

I can't believe it. Thank goodness he'snot bringing any with him. I would be dead meat because I couldn't sayno with a couple Flemmie babies running around. My self control wouldfall to the bottom of the lake.

He will be so much fun to talk to. Hope me doesn't mind me picking his brain lol.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Who said he's not bringing anybabies?? I was kidding when I said I'd tell him notto. He's very psyched to meet everyone.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Whosaid he's not bringing any babies?? I was kidding when I saidI'd tell him not to. He's very psyched to meet everyone.
> 
> -Carolyn




Iam so dead. I have No Flemish Willpower. Oh Boy am I going to be introuble. No Flemish baby No Flemish baby. Yeah right,who am Ikidding. I'm dead.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Whosaid he's not bringing any babies?? I was kidding when I saidI'd tell him not to. He's very psyched to meet everyone.
> 
> -Carolyn


AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so excited! I wanted a Flemish, but Napoleon needed a home, so I got a "mini" version. 

I can't wait to see all the Flemish, babies or otherwise!

Laura


----------



## dajeti2

Iam sooo going to need ya'll to help me say No. Flemish are such a weakness for me. I want them all.

I am so excites. I until it's time to leave for the party. I've already started packing.

Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy

When ya'll get back from the party, you have to post pictures!

I want to see what everybody looks like!


----------



## ayglnu13

From Carolyn found on page 10

"No pictures of the human attendees willbe posted without the consent of whoever is in the picture. Alot of people have already said they don't want their pictures posted,but we will post pictures of the rabbits in attendance. 



-Carolyn"

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

You're so on top of this stuff, Amy. Your memory and ability to recall what's been posted really impresses me.

Thanks for doing it here and all over the board. 

:highfive: 

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

No prob! Its weird,I can rember things like that but I can NEVER remember where I just setmy car keys....go figure! :wink:

~Amy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

stanleysmommy, youcould always go to the "no bunnies allowed" thread, if you haven't beenthere already, and see what a lot of us look like! It is avery fun thread and it really had quite a sense of family at one time.It got a little out of hand for a while, but maybe with this new senseof closeness we are starting to find again, it could be that way oncemore. 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Carolyn

Sorry, that post doesn't exist anymore, Raspberry. 

Anyone that wishes to post their pictures can do so on their home threads.

-Carolyn


----------



## 

Tina, 

**"A Flemish breeder is coming to the party. I'll ask him not to bring any babies.

"**

AND WHY NOT!!!!!!!!!! I want aFlemmie whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa okim over it lol but istill want a Flemmi .


----------



## dootsmom

Okay, this year, I can come! I now have 29rabbits, so I can't stay the night. Ugly picture of me (got fatter!!!):http://www.whitescarver.com/albums/DootsMom/DSCN1308.sized.jpg

There is always this one: http://www.dootsmom.com/images/jan04dancer2.gif

You should see the picture on my drivers licence...it needs a number below it!!! LOL!!!


----------



## 

Doots Mom Mydrivers license always looks l ikethereshould be numbers lol I lovethe color of that georgeous Lop inyour arms , what astunner . 

Your shed looks like my garage, lock up tight we have aserial breeder on hte loose down here ! Iam getting security camerasinstalled early next week because of it:X, like i dont have enough todo now i have to sitthru 8 to 16 hrsofcomputer program geesh .


----------



## dootsmom

LOL!!!! That "shed" is my sons old bedroom! Whenhe left, we decided to make it our computer room and installed newwindows (haven't gotten around to sheetrocking it!)...then the bunniesbegan to come. It has a/c! There's 16 buns in there now! I have bunniesunderfoot as I compute!! Jeez!


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Folks! 

Those who are going to attend the Boathouse Party, please PM me youraddress if you haven't already. I'll be sending out a mailingthis week with details and information on the area, agenda for thosestaying for a few days, etc.

Thanks.

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSXXXXXX42US

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSXXXXXX42US





-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom

Carolyn, either I forgot how to PM (it's been awhile) or it's just not working - I tried clicking on your name and Ijust got your user profile. I notice some changes on the board recently- did PMing change too? Can you please tell me how to do this again?Thanks!


----------



## Carolyn

BunnyMom, 

Go into where it says, "No new Messages", when you get in there, clickon Write New Message, and type my name in next to "To". Hopethat is clear. 

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy

Oh well I meant mostly the bunnies having fun together and only people if they wanted to.


----------



## mambo101

Well sports fans:

I'M GOIN TO THE PARTAY!!!

:groupparty:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Yay! Are you bringing Fonzie?

Laura


----------



## mambo101

I won't be bringing Fonzie. I really don't want to put him through the stress of an eight hour car ride.


----------



## 

YEAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! So GLAD Yourgoing to be able tojoin us MAmbo , I cant waitto meet you !!!!!

hows that ankle getting better I hope .


----------



## Carolyn

mambo101 wrote:


> Well sports fans:
> 
> I'M GOIN TO THE PARTAY!!!
> 
> :groupparty:


:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::ele::colors::highfive::sunshine::balloons::clap::star::heart::yes::jumpforjoy::dancing::treasurechest::USAflagwaving::elvis::kiss:


----------



## mambo101

A bit excited, eh Carolyn?


----------



## Buck Jones

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Iwon't be bringing Fonzie. I really don't want to put him through thestress of an eight hour car ride.


We've taken a crew of five rabbits to Tennessee and back. Twoday trip down and two day trip back. Have stayed up to sixweeks in between on various occasions. No apparent illaffects on the buns. 

We frequently took buns to Carolyn's Tucker Town, a three hour trip oneway, and it doesn't seem to affect them at all. We have ourbuns in cages with food, water, litter, and hay. Eight hoursmight not be too difficult, but you got to do what you got to do and Iimagine doing anything that might put Fonzie at risk right now is notat all appealing.

Happy to see that a bunch of us of the male persuasion will be on hand.

Buck


----------



## mambo101

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> I imagine doing anything that might put Fonzie at risk rightnow is not at all appealing.


That exactly is my thoughts right now. After losing two buns is 6 month, I just don't think I could deal with the risk.


----------



## Carolyn

mambo101 wrote:


> A bit excited, eh Carolyn?




So do you wanta know how I really feel?


----------



## mambo101

*Carolyn wrote: *


> mambo101 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit excited, eh Carolyn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you wanta know how I really feel?
Click to expand...

Sure!


----------



## Carolyn

:foreheadsmack:


There's one in every crowd! 

:disgust:

-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101

:embarrassed:


----------



## Buck Jones

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> stanleysmommy, you couldalways go to the "no bunnies allowed" thread, if you haven't been therealready, and see what a lot of us look like! It is a veryfun thread and it really had quite a sense of family at one time. Itgot a little out of hand for a while, but maybe with this new sense ofcloseness we are starting to find again, it could be that way oncemore.
> 
> RaspberrySwirl


Well, the thread may be gone, but the important information we allshared just kind of _rippled out into cyberland_ to do whatevergood it may. That ripple just keeps on going.

Sometimes, now, when a newbie shows up who has been directed here, Ilike to think it is our concern for our rabbits and for the informationwe shared, that is now rippling back to the us in the form of newmembers.

I'm sure you havenoticed, butmany of our newermembers are pretty rabbit savvy and are fielding queries quickly andcorrectly. Not as much need for old timers like me to jump inwith my two cents worth if everything necessary to be said,isbeing said.

I think this year's party will do a great deal toward inculcating asense of family amongst us. The Missus and I have met about ahalf-dozen Internet bunny friends andI 've never beendisappointed when we met them personally, so we look forward to meetingall of you in person in July.

You know we have to start planning for the *Third Annual Night ofthe Lepus* screening to be held in October, especially now thatwe have so many of our own Giants amongst us.

Buck


----------



## Kricket

OH. MY. GOODNESS. I want to go SObad! I am going to find out if I can make the drive and workon my boss next 

Sounds like SO much fun!!!


----------



## dajeti2

I can't express how excited I am about this. Everyone of ya'll has a hug coming so be prepared.

We have even worked out where everyBunny is going to stay inthe truck for the trip. I'm already to go. I'm just waiting and it'salmost here...







Tina


----------



## JimD

They gotst Woody Pet? (((enters woody pet smilie))) 

10 miles from the Boathouse Party?:clap:

At a TSC Store???:yes:

This is just getting better all the time!!:dancing:

:magicwand:

I do believe..I do believe..I do believe...

~Jim


----------



## mambo101

Can you just imagine. All these rabbit peopleconverging on this TSC store looking for WoodyPet!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::groupparty:


----------



## FreddysMom

I wish I could come ... my work wont let me have off...we are short staffed :tears2:


----------



## Carolyn

:foreheadsmack: 

_WHY_ did I mention TSC???????

W H Y ??????????


----------



## dajeti2

While ya'll hit TSC I'llbe

.

Tina


----------



## Ally

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> While ya'll hit TSC I'llbe
> 
> .
> 
> Tina


OK, Tina. And while you'refishin', my mom and I will be bunnynapping Apollo, Hopi, Christa,Misty, and Stormy!

Ally


----------



## Carolyn

I'm just gonna kick back and Watch the Show with SLG! 

opcorn:


----------



## dajeti2

Okchange in plans, maybe I won't go fishing after all. Ally, you and yourmom are not leaving my sight.

A walk sounds good huh?

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

Oh, I so wish I could go, but alas, I just can'tjustify taking another vacation this summer or get any more time offwork, I'm pushing it as is. Shawn and I have a ridiculousamount of places to go, and not really for vacation, but to seepeople. We are going to Hawaii for a Christening (Shawn's theGodfather), to LA to see my best friend and my to-be stepsister, toAlabama to help a friend who is moving back this way (he and his 2 yr.old daughter are going to live with us for a while :shock, finally inSeptember, we are going to Vegas for a short vacation withfriends. I'm not even going to be in town during the bunnyparty, I'm going to visit my brother for a week. It's goingto be busy, especially since I've started hunting for a new job in thePittsburgh area because I'm moving back there from Punxsutawney soon.

But a Flemish breeder is going to be there? Oh, I really wishI could go! Sampson needs a friend who is his size.He's been trying to play with my cat, that's an interesting thing, thecat just tries to groom him. Maybe Mambo can smuggle one homefor me. LOL

Jen


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*mambo101 wrote:*


> Can you just imagine. All these rabbit people converging onthis TSC store looking for WoodyPet!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::groupparty:


That's too funny, Mambo. I can just see it now.We'll be pushing each other around in the carts, having races andknocking over pallets of God knows what. Maybe we'll take oneof the John Deere's for a spin in the parking lot.

Hee hee


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*mambo101 wrote:*


> Can you just imagine. All these rabbit people converging onthis TSC store looking for Woody Pet!


I got that bag of Woody Pet......No! That's mine....No it's mine, give it to me....

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## JimD

"Put the Woody Pet down...and step away slowly!"

:zoro:


----------



## Carolyn

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> But a Flemish breeder is going to be there?




Unfortunately, a friend told me the breeder was a Flemish, but he'snot. He's a Californian breeder. I think we're allsafer with that though. 

* * * *

Hope everyone got the invitation packages in the mail and it wasclear. Don't hesitate to PM me with questions.

Time's flying. We'll all be together before you know it.

:groupparty:

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

I feel the same way about you,Jen, andBunnyMommynot attending, Amy. At least this weekendis one to look forward to! I can't wait to meet you and takeyou to pick up your beautiful baby boy.

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

And it figures thereunion wascanceled..............



~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Well don't give up hope yet, Amy. 

* * * * * * *

To those attending the Party: 



Some of you have confirmed your dorm room rentals, thank you forthat.  Those of youwho areundecidedundecided, I really am going to have tohavea count so that I may order linens for you.Please let me know by Saturday, June 11thwhat your plans areif you wish to stay in the dorm.



Thanks!!

P.S. Dorms aren't air conditioned.


----------



## Buck Jones

Being an early user and proponent of WoodyPetpurchased from Tractor Supply Company outlets, members heresometimes jokingly queried me, tongue in cheek, if I had stock inTSC. You all thought that was a "funny."


Itook the advice implicit in your humor and bought the stock. It's doing well.:dancing:

Thank you for being such a lovely bunch of coconuts.



Can't wait to see you all queue up for the TCS/WoodyPet run.:clap:

Buck


----------



## JimD

I got my package!! And I've already asked a hundred questions, too!

Danielle and I aregoing to stay in a motel in the area. Theyallow pets, so Rosie will stay with us ($10 extra per night). We'recoming up Friday night and staying Saturday night, too.

I'm bring my fishing poles in case anyone wants to join me in drowning some worms!

I even found a sushi bar in the area!!

I can't wait!!! This is sooooo exciting !!

~Jim


----------



## Carolyn

There aren't many restaurantsinthistownthat don't serve Sushi,Jim.  Once "The Boathouse Restaurant" startedserving it, it put the pressure on others to get their act together aswell. 





(I suppose I should've included the TSC run in the agenda!)

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote:*


> There aren't many restaurantsinthistownthat don't serve Sushi,Jim.  Once "The Boathouse Restaurant" startedserving it, it put the pressure on others to get their act together aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I suppose I should've included the TSC run in the agenda!)
> 
> -Carolyn



YUMMIE!!!!

***jim makes note to bring sake and tsing-tao***

This just keeps getting better and better!!!


----------



## Carolyn

There's a small grocery store in Salisbury thatis quite good with their meat/fish section, and they do sellSushi. It's just a hop-skip-and jump away from theSchool. Note to Yourself: it's an option that you can have itas your lunch/snack at the party. There's a full kitchen inthe Boathouse so no worries about keeping things cold.





If folks want to ask questions on the board as opposed to PM, pleasedo. Someone else may be wondering the same thing.


----------



## dajeti2

Apollo, Christa, Hopi, Misty and Stormy are coming. 

I'm not sure about Tinsel and Mitzy. I'm afraid it may be toomuch for them. If they don't come I'll bring pics of them foreveryone.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom

:growl:**tantrum** i want to go so baaad!! :sad:

darn work.....


----------



## 

:waiting:Mine stillhasnt arrived ( snarf ), Stupid mail man anywho !!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Sushi, sake andtsing-tao???

 

What about the hotdog dinner you promisedme? I want a hotdog dinner!






Beans&amp; Weenies and Beerwould be okay too. That does fit right in with my hayseed image,doesn'tit?



I'm not eating raw fish Carolyn. :X:X:X


----------



## Ally

OH!! Ican't wait! We got the packet today! When I saw theword 'Connecticut'I started jumping and dancingaround!! LOL

Ally


----------



## Ally

*JimD wrote: *


> "Put the Woody Pet down...and step away slowly!"
> 
> :zoro:


Jim, you are so protective of your WoodyPet! lol.

Ally


----------



## dajeti2

Raspbery, Quit puking on the board it'sso Eww Gross. Here drink some ofthis

and take somePepto.



Carolyn, I Am Not Eating Raw Fish..disgusting. I think I'll stick to veggie burgers.

Gypsy, I think your mailman and my mailman are partying at the same bar. I want my packet:tears2:.

Ally,I am so excited. I can barely wait.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Sushi, sake andtsing-tao?????
> 
> ?
> 
> What about the hotdog dinner you promisedme? I want a hotdog dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beans?& Weenies and Beer would beokay too. That does fit right in with my hayseed image, doesn'tit???
> 
> ?
> 
> I'm not eating raw fish Carolyn. :X?:X?:X?
> 
> ?
> 
> ?





If it's a HOT DOG Dinner you want, It's a HOT DOG DINNER You Get...and so does everyone else.

There you have it folks. We'll be cookin Dogs on the Beach at the Lake for the After-Party.

HHHHHHHot Dooooooggggg!!!! :bunnydance:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

FreddysMom wrote:


> :growl:**tantrum** i want to go so baaad!! :sad:
> 
> darn work.....




Say you got food poisoning *vision of bad sushi with Raspberry's input* and call in sick.

Come Party With Us! 

"We are Family. I got all my bunnies and Me..."

:groupparty: :groupparty:


I'm not doing this next year. This is my last year.

-Carolyn


----------



## TinysMom

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Unfortunately, a friend told me the breeder was a Flemish,but he's not. He's a Californian breeder. I thinkwe're all safer with that though.




Hmm....I know I'm tired - but I read this as the breeder being FROMCalifornia and not the way it was meant. I was thinking, "Whyare we discriminating against Californians on the board?"

Sheesh! Maybe I need a dose of Tiny's medicine......he's mad enough right now I'm sure he'd love to give it to me!

Peg


----------



## Carolyn

You're definitely too tired and out of it, Peg. 

There is no discrimination against anyone on this board. We love ourCalifornia members and our California Rabbits. We welcome variety andexperience from all. It doesn't matter where you're from or what breedyou're interested in. We're all rabbit fanciers.

Give Tiny his medication because he needs it. He'll get over being madat you when he's feeling better. Give him a kiss from me, and go to bed.

Prayers continue for Tiny.

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife

Maybe I will host it next year ::Laughs:: Unfortunatly that leaves it still in CT 

Well Guinevere is definitely coming, and Anubis may join us, dependingon how he is acting. He is currently laying in his chube, itsthe FUNNIEST thing.

Oh and... Internet is back! Yay!

Now to find the box that has my medication in it ::grumblegrumble::

=)


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, I SOOO wish I could come. I am going to makesure I go next time - wherever it is held. Sounds like you are allgoing to have a ball!- Jan


----------



## onnie

Yes and i'i'm so jealous it sounds like yourgoing to have a fantastic time and the place looks lovely'and alllthose bunniesssss i'd love to come but it's impossable for us inEngland'is it':sad:


----------



## ayglnu13

I cant believe I amgoing!

SUPER AMOUNTS OF EXCITEMENT!!

~Amy


----------



## mambo101

Only 28 days to go, but who's counting.


----------



## ayglnu13

I am just PRAYING I dont get lost...I have thishabbit of doing so. I get lost all the time, even when I am nearhome...its so sad...

Rupert will be coming with us, but I'm not sure who I am bringing....

I probably wont bring Nimue...he doesnt do very well in crowds, he gets really nervous and I wouldnt want to stress him out. 

Maybe Merlin, if he is used to me, we will see, I dont want to stress him either. So pretty much it is all up in the air 

~Amy


----------



## 

:ele: :bunnydance: :sunshine: 

I finally got me Package yipppppppiiiiieeeeeee!!!!'

thought I was going to have to callin the National Guradto track it down lol


----------



## Carolyn

You won't get lost. You'll know whereyou're going - especially after tomorrow, the day MERLIN GOESHOME! Will send you directions today, Amy.





-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

I wasnt able to ge to sleep last night because I was thinking of Merlin  

I cant WAIT until tomorrow!!!! 

We are going to the drive ins tonight just so I can get my mind off of it!

~Amy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote:*


> There is no discrimination against anyone on thisboard.... It doesn't matter... where you're from or whatbreed you're interested in.......
> -Carolyn


Unless maybe you arefrom a little town in Kansas and your child orders a "baby junkyard"at thelocal dinner, hmmmm Carolyn???:X


----------



## Carolyn

Well, yes Raspberry, under those conditions we will discriminate. 

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Carolyn

:disgust:and you wonder why you get treated the way you do. 

SLG's your only saving grace.

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> RaspberrySwirl wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Sushi, sake andtsing-tao???
> 
> 
> 
> What about the hotdog dinner you promisedme? I want a hotdog dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beans&amp; Weenies and Beerwould be okay too. That does fit right in with my hayseed image,doesn'tit?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not eating raw fish Carolyn. :X:X:X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a HOT DOG Dinner you want, It's a HOT DOG DINNER You Get...and so does everyone else.
> 
> There you have it folks. We'll be cookin Dogs on the Beach at the Lake for the After-Party.
> 
> HHHHHHHot Dooooooggggg!!!! :bunnydance:
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...


AWESOME!!!:yes:

*Carolyn*: you're the best :blueribbon:

*Raspberry*: We gotst weenies and beans!!!! Maybe we can do the Blazing Saddles routine!?!?:laugh:

*Amy*: Yay!! you're going!! :clap:



*FreddysMom*: Plan on being abducted by aliens and having amissing time experience that weekend. Walk out of work at lunchtime onFriday and then go backMonday. Show up after lunch wear thesame outfit. Blink your eyes and scratch your head when they ask whereyouwere! Tell them you got to meet Elvis :elvis:



Can I bring anything??:waiter: Long pointy sticks perhaps??:zoro:

Can we make s'mores??:cooking:
:groupparty:


----------



## mambo101

Did someone say smores????:colors:


----------



## Carolyn

Sure...not sure how to make S'mores, butsomeone can teach me. 





-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101

And hopefully Blue Bunny ice cream will be available in that part of Connecticut.


----------



## Carolyn

Never heard of Blue Bunny Ice Cream, Mambo. 

We can get vegetables from the Chubby Bunny Farm though! 

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

Blue Bunny isreally good, I get these (pictured below) from the icecream truck (Ionly get it when my brother does, so I dont look like an idiot)...even though it RARELY comes here...







~Amy


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Sure...not sure how to make S'mores, butsomeone can teach me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn






Ilove this smilie!! And smores start by doing exactly that......




*SMORES
*
Marshmallows
Grahmcrackers
Hershey bars

First light a fire in a BBQ pit. Then put a marshmallow on a stick andtoast it over the fire, burn it if you like. Break a grahmcracker inhalf then put the marshmallow on one half of the grahmcracker and ahalf of the hershey bar on the other half of the grahmcracker then*smash* them together. Enjoy, but be careful of the hotmarshmallow.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Sure...not sure how to make S'mores, butsomeone can teach me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn



What?! Have you been living under a rock, girl???

You haven't lived until you'vehad s'mores!

Ally LOVES them. 

Laura


----------



## mambo101

Most of the 7-11 stores around here sell Blue Bunny Ice Cream treats.


----------



## Carolyn

hmm...won't see any 7-11s in this neck of the woods. 

I try to stay away from Ice Cream. They may or may not haveit. The logo is definitely one I've seen before, but not sureif in these parts or elsewhere. 

onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101

I would bring some, but they would surely melt during a 9 hour drive, even on ice.


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Sure...not surehow to make S'mores, butsomeone can teach me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! Have you been living under a rock, girl???
> 
> You haven't lived until you'vehad s'mores!
> 
> Ally LOVES them.
> 
> Laura
Click to expand...



I've had them. Believe it or not, I don't like them very much. :embarrassed:

I think I'm the only person in America that doesn't care forthem. I'll give it a try though. It's beenyears. Maybe I'll like them now. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Iwould bring some, but they would surely melt during a 9 hour drive,even on ice.




Naaa...it's okay. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Ally

*Carolynwrote:*

I've had them. Believe it or not, I don't like them very much. :embarrassed:

I think I'm the only person in America that doesn't care forthem. I'll give it a try though. It's beenyears. Maybe I'll like them now. 

-Carolyn




Wawawhat?!:shock: You don't likeS'mores!! My mom speaks the truth, I love them! Ican't believe that!

Ally


----------



## dajeti2

Oh Carolyn, I never knew. Well, I hopeyou like them now. jeremy loves s'mores. We made them every other nightwhile we were capming. Jer was in heaven lol.

Do you need me to pick up anything, decorations, napkins,plates, etc. It would be no problem at all Sweetie. Don't be afraid tosay something ok.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

That is very sweet of you, Tina...and Iappreciate that more than you know. (Jim, I also appreciateyour offer as well to help with the'extras') Ithink I'll be okay with the decorations, etc. Just bring whatyou would to a picnic for your own family. That would be themost help. 



-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom

Jeesh, why does this thing have to be so far away....


----------



## JimD

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Iwould bring some, but they would surely melt during a 9 hour drive,even on ice.


Well...then you would have to eat them on the way, right. Not such a bad deal, me thinks!


----------



## mambo101

*JimD wrote:*


> *mambo101 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I would bringsome, but they would surely melt during a 9 hour drive, even onice.
> 
> 
> 
> Well...then you would have to eat them on the way, right. Not such a bad deal, me thinks!
Click to expand...

Dude, I'm gonna have some for lunch today!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*mambo101 wrote:*


> *JimD wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *mambo101 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I would bringsome, but they would surely melt during a 9 hour drive, even onice.
> 
> 
> 
> Well...then you would have to eat them on the way, right. Not such a bad deal, me thinks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, I'm gonna have some for lunch today!
Click to expand...

You guys crack me up. I'm so glad y'all are coming!

Laura


----------



## JimD

*mambo101 wrote:*


> *JimD wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *mambo101 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I would bringsome, but they would surely melt during a 9 hour drive, even onice.
> 
> 
> 
> Well...then you would have to eat them on the way, right. Not such a bad deal, me thinks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, I'm gonna have some for lunch today!
Click to expand...

Two words......"DRY"....."ICE"......


----------



## Carolyn

Without a doubt, this will be one of thegreatest "Rabbit Shows" onEarth.



I think it'll be 10x better because actually I find rabbit shows kinda boring once you've seen the breeds.







-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

:groupparty:





:colors::yes:

I got my packet Oh Yeah I got my packet. WooHoo. I am so HAPPY!!

I am sooooooo excited.

Tina


----------



## mambo101

I posted the post card of the Hotchkiss Schoolaeriel photo on my bulletin board next to my desk to make my co-workersjealous.


----------



## Carolyn

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Iposted the post card of the Hotchkiss School aeriel photo on mybulletin board next to my desk to make my co-workers jealous.


:laugh:Go Mambo101!

* * * * * *

Glad to hear it, Tina! :highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Mambo, you so awesome. What a cute idea. My tummy hurts from laughing.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Iposted the post card of the Hotchkiss School aeriel photo on mybulletin board next to my desk to make my co-workers jealous.


You just gave me a great idea, Mambo! I made it my computer wallpaper and it looks great! Thanks!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

You guys Rock!

:elvis:


----------



## ayglnu13

Good idea! I just set it as my wallpaper as well! 

~Amy


----------



## 

*Ally wrote:*


> *Carolynwrote:*
> 
> I've had them. Believe it or not, I don't like them very much. :embarrassed:
> 
> I think I'm the only person in America that doesn't care forthem. I'll give it a try though. It's beenyears. Maybe I'll like them now.
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wawawhat?!:shock: You don't likeS'mores!! My mom speaks the truth, I love them! Ican't believe that!
> 
> Ally





> Ally,I belivesmores arehevean.





> Jeremy


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> You guys Rock!
> 
> :elvis:


Carolyn, are you an Elvis fan? 'Cause you know my city is "the home of the King", baby.

Thankyaverymuch....


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote:*


> Carolyn, are you an Elvis fan? 'Cause you know mycity is "the home of the King", baby.
> 
> Thankyaverymuch....




VERY Much of an Elvis Fan!

I even love his movies. 

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom

Carolyn, you missed my name on the list ofattendees. I'm planning to come up with my boyfriend, Scott and mostlikely Hef and Skittles. We're just coming for the day, though sinceit's only about a 2 hour drive, if that.

Got my package the other day!:bunnydance: Can't wait!

Nice job on the info! Very informative! I'm sort of familiar with thearea - my ex-sister-in-law used to live in Sharon so I used to drive upthere on holidays.

I can't wait to meet everyone!

:groupparty:


----------



## Carolyn

I had the wrong BunnyMom typed in. Ichanged it. Thanks for letting me know.:highfive: Sorry about that!

I'm glad you got the package. 

It really brightens my day when I see how excited everyone was to get their mail. :sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## Ally

Same here, Jeremy. I can't live without Smores!!!

Ally


----------



## JimD

I think I'll make up some smores this weekend!

Lookie what I bought...


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh, no. Ally will surely see this and make me get one for her. 

Laura


----------



## FreddysMom

That is so cool!!i looooooooooovesmores! does anyone remeber the ones you could buy and microwave.i wishthey still made them...the lil sandwiches were already made for you andall you hadda do was nuke 'em... ...I told Carolyn that maybeif some of you guys are still hanging around that sunday, ...i candrive up then (I dont work on sundays) ...its only two hours away fromme...so I have no problem driving up for a few hours!

***p.s. Jim where did you get that kit..i MUST have one!


----------



## JimD

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> ***p.s. Jim where did you get that kit..i MUST have one!


I think it was Walmart or Target. It was one of those "As seen on TV" offers.

(pm-ing you with further info)


----------



## FreddysMom

thanx!


----------



## dajeti2

*Laura wrote: *


> Oh, no. Ally will surely see this and make me get one for her.
> 
> Laura


I hope Jeremy doesn't see that. He'll beg me to death until I get him one. that is really neat.

Tina


----------



## Ally

*Laura wrote: *


> Oh, no. Ally will surely see this and make me get one for her.
> 
> Laura


I just saw it! Mommy, PLEASE!! Come on, you knowI'll use this for sure! How 'bout for my birthday? 

Ally


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You guys have been having all this fun without me. :X

I've been stuck in a testing class allday, after a miserable week of training. My practice test went welltoday though. I passed the law part with a 92% and the general partwith an 80%. I have a lot of studying to do tonight, as the real dealis tomorrow! :shock: 

Now on to more important things...thesmore thing...we do them all the time when we camp and we camp with 20teenagers at a time. I found the coolest way to simplify things andeveryone loves it! Buy the chocolate covered graham cracker typecookies to use instead of the graham crackers and the candy bars. Webuy the Wal-Mart brand and it's actually cheaper, less messy, lesstrash, and I think much more yummy!!!!





Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

I believe in you, Raspberry Swirl.

You'll pass the 'real deal' tomorrow with flying colors.

:colors:

Will say a prayer and be thinking of you.

-Carolyn


----------



## Ally

RaspberrySwirl: I will also say a prayer. Good Luck and have confidence!

Ally


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Reading through this thread is really making mesmile. I can see feel the excitement in every post I read. I hope allof you that are going have a wonderful time. It sounds as though itwill be so much fun :bunnydance::ele::balloons:

Vickie


----------



## CorkysMom

I just hope they do something again next year....cuz I may just have to go with more notice!


----------



## Carolyn

To our Friends that Can Not Attend the Party,

Just know that you and your rabbits and your stories and contributions will most definitely come up in our conversations. 

There's so many of you that we all wish could attend. So many of youthat have prayed for us, supported everyone, and are such a part of ourhearts and minds. 

I hesitate to mention names because I don't want to leave anyone out,but you know I would've loved to have you here, as would everyone else,if it were feasible. 

Trust me. Although you will not be there physically, you'll be with us in heart. 

It's a Small World, and all we've got is time. If not this party, somewhere down the road, we'll catch up with each other.


-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> ...as the real dealis tomorrow! :shock:


Aww, you're gonna kick buck, tomorrow! We'll say a prayer, though, don't you worry.

Buck


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thanks for all the votes of confidence you all! 

I had to jump on here first for a dose ofpositive energy before Igotake my test!

Bunny People Rule! :dude:

Raspberry


----------



## Buck Jones

Go gettem Rasp! Good Luck! Bon Chance! Break a Leg! Prayers, too!:run:

Let us know the results!!!!!

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones

Anyway, bringing the thread back to theparty? I do believe Rabbits Only Forum may be the only onlinemessage board to host annual meetings and I think Danielle and Carolynare due some kudos for that.

I simply don't think it occurs to other boards, or no one is willing tomake the effort to organize such gatherings. Both are coveredhere!

The Forum also has its *Annual Night of the Lepus *TVscreening around Halloween in which members across the country andCanada simultaneously view the horror classic movie,*Night of the Lepus*, while being connected online hereand/or telephonically. All the communications are necessaryin order to survive the onslaught of the giant rabbits, who spill outof the movie and begin to incite our own buns to rebellion!

So, out of curiosity. Please indicate if you know of anyother message boards who hold annual get togethers.:groupparty:

Buck


----------



## rabbitgirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> To our Friends that Can Not Attend the Party,




mmmmmmmmmmmwaaaaaaahhhhhh! Wanna go! I'm jealous!

Have fun, all of you lucky souls. You wouldn't want Bub there. BELIEVE me, you wouldn't want Bub there.

Rose


----------



## 

Ally, how much do you love smores? Because the smores are on me.[I`ll by them.]

jeremy


----------



## Carolyn

Buck,

Thank you for that. I told Danielle how you said that and she was quite certain that no other forum does it either. 

You and The Missus inspired me to do this again when I was giving you atour of my favorite places on the campus. Had it not been for that day,I would never have had this party. You know how I love parties. :wink:

Also, it was _you_ who inspired me to find a copy of *Night of the Lepus*. 

I do think we've got a good thing going here. 

I'm so grateful to the people that are attending the party. I know thatthey're putting themselves out, are spending more money than they wish,are nervous about that, but are feeling the fear and doing it anyway.Bless their hearts. I can't wait to welcome everyone. 

Even today, when Amy had picked up Merlin - as she was going down thedriveway, I waved to her until she was out of sight. I thought tomyself, I'm going to hate to see them all go when the party's over.Rabbit people are so easy to hang out with. We have a really specialand courageous group. 

* * * * * * * * * *

Raspberry, 

Every single time I think of you today, I send a prayer up. I know it will go much better than you had anticipated.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## m.e.

You're right, Buck. It is *very* rare tofind another message board so tight knit as this. And even rarer onethat hosts annual get-togethers and other "bonding" events.

I have seen such events elsewhere, though Rabbits Only is the first onewhere I _seriously_ considered attending (darn scheduling!)

Just in case you're curious, out of the other boards that hold events,three are parenting forums (two of which are Christian), and the otheris for Christian Hippies  

What can I say, we Christians love a good party


----------



## mambo101

One of the guinea pig boards I frequents members hold *regional pignics. *But nothing on a national scale.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry: You're Nuts!
> 
> ** * * * * * * **
> 
> 
> 
> *I think we should haveA Theme:
> *
> *LikeHats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> *whining voice* Carolyn....... Wegotta live a little!!!! I hate hats! :XI have a funny head! Ithink we should have a theme too! Something that rhymes withhats.....hmmm.....TATS!
Click to expand...

What happened to these ideas???

Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Carolyn wrote: *


> To our Friends that Can Not Attend the Party,
> I hesitate to mention names because I don't want to leave anyone out,but you know I would've loved to have you here, as would everyone else,if it were feasible.


Too bad us Canadians couldn't make it. Then it would of been an International Event.

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Laura, every time I try to liven things up a bit, Carolyn scolds me! :X

Mark my words, I'll not be driving halfway across the countryto sit and sip tea! 

MaybeTina and I will stuffCarolyn in a bag and drag her off to have "Dajeti and Raspberry"Tattooed on herbehind.

 Then she will remember us forever!

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2

I like that idea.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## stanleysmommy

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Laura, every time I try to liven things up a bit, Carolyn scolds me! :X
> 
> Mark my words, I'll not be driving halfway across the country to sit and sip tea!
> 
> Maybe Tina and I will stuff Carolyn in abag and drag her off to have "Dajeti and Raspberry" Tattooed on herbehind.
> 
> Then she will remember us forever!
> 
> Raspberry



:shock:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Laura, every time I try toliven things up a bit, Carolyn scolds me! :X
> 
> Mark my words, I'll not be driving halfway across the countryto sit and sip tea!
> 
> MaybeTina and I will stuffCarolyn in a bag and drag her off to have "Dajeti and Raspberry"Tattooed on herbehind.
> 
> Then she will remember us forever!
> 
> Raspberry


I'm going to bring some temporary tattoos to the party.Surely, Carolyn will allow that! I'll bring her some smileysor elephants, unless you want to hold her down and put something bad onher like "Biker Babe" or "Hot Mama".

Hee hee

Laura


----------



## mambo101

:race::dragster:Is anybody considering going to Lime Rock Park after the picnic?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I'll considerabsolutely anything, because that's the kind of girl Iam!!!



(except eating raw fish)

You do remember that it was I who had theoriginal "streaker" plan, don't you??? 

Sooooo, going to LimeRock withyouwould be a "walk in the park" Ha, Ha,Ha! I crack meup!



Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2

We are considering going on Sunday.

Tina


----------



## mambo101

I'm leaving to head back to Pittsburgh Sunday morning. Oh and Tina I just sent you a PM.


----------



## dajeti2

Are you not coming to the After Party Party?

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

What after party party? 

I have to leave Sunday morning!






If there is an after party party, wemight have to do it all nightlong!



Raspberry


----------



## mambo101

I am a big race fan, and it would be remiss of me to be so close to Lime Rock for the first time and not take in some racing.


----------



## Ally

*Oops! I was posting under Ally!*


----------



## Snuggys Mom

RaspberrySwirl* wrote: *


> What after party party?
> 
> I have to leave Sunday morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is an after party party, wemight have to do it all nightlong!
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry


The agenda doesn't say when the after party party is. Iassumed it was Saturday night, but you know what happens when we assume.

Carolyn???


----------



## JimD

RaspberrySwirl* wrote: *



> What after party party?
> 
> I have to leave Sunday morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is an after party party, wemight have to do it all nightlong!



..ummmmm....'member dis? ***fades to flashback***:magicwand:

Carolyn* wrote: *


> RaspberrySwirl wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Sushi, sake andtsing-tao???
> 
> 
> 
> What about the hotdog dinner you promisedme? I want a hotdog dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beans&amp; Weenies and Beerwould be okay too. That does fit right in with my hayseed image,doesn'tit?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not eating raw fish Carolyn. :X:X:X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a HOT DOG Dinner you want, It's a HOT DOG DINNER You Get...and so does everyone else.
> 
> There you have it folks. We'll be cookin Dogs on the Beach at the Lake for the After-Party.
> 
> HHHHHHHot Dooooooggggg!!!! :bunnydance:
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...



*AND........I'm bring the s'mores!! Enough for all!!* Well...enough to make at least a few dozen, anyway.

I like the idea of the chocolate covered graham crackers. :cooking:

We'll just have to scrounge up some long pointy sticks!:zoro:


----------



## Carolyn

The "After-Party Party" is immediately followingthe end of the Boathouse Party. 5:00 - down at Lake Wononscopomuc. Ihave to look into see how much it would cost to get onto the Lake. Notmore than a couple of dollars. I'll follow-up on that and get back toyou. 

If you look at your postcard, across from the School, on the water,you'll see what looks like a white line. That's the beach that we'll begoing to after the party. It's within 2 miles from the School. 

Getting into the lake is going to be like getting into Hotchkiss. It'sa private beach just for members of this town, and they strongly stickto it. They'll have a list of your names on it as my guests. They won'tlet you in if you're not on the list. 

It is then that we will have a "Hot Dog Dinner" 

:sunshine:


-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

mambo101 wrote:


> I am a big race fan, and it would be remiss of me to be so closeto Lime Rock for the first time and not take in some racing.



I'll see if I can get you a discount on a pass into the Park.

:race: 

I hope I included their brochure in your packet. That weekend is the Ferrari and Maserati Racing Days.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*JimDwrote: *


> ..ummmmm....'member dis? ***fades to flashback***:magicwand:






Need it be said????? NO! I didn't member it!

I've felt like a preschooler with ADHDstuck in a Grandma's body allweek.





My brains felt like overcooked spaghettiafter all my studying. There obviously wasn't room to member nuthinextra. 

But I membernow!



Raspberry


----------



## mambo101

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'll see if I can get you a discount on a pass into the Park.
> 
> :race:
> 
> I hope I included their brochure in your packet. That weekend is the Ferrari and Maserati Racing Days.
> 
> -Carolyn


That would be great however the regular 20 dollaradmission doesen't seem too bad. I did the brochure you sent out.


----------



## FreddysMom

come onnnnnnnnnnnnnn sombody's gotta stickaround that sunday so i can drive up!! i tried again to getthe day off that saturday.....its not happening


----------



## Carolyn

FreddysMom wrote:


> come onnnnnnnnnnnnnn sombody's gotta stick around that sunday soi can drive up!! ?i tried again to get the day off thatsaturday.....its not happening





There are going to be just a few left on Sunday. Almost half the partyis coming in on Friday night. The ones that have the furthest commutethat is. 

Buck Jones and The Missus, dajeti, Dale and Jeremy will still be therewill Apollo and Company, Laura and Ally, I _think_ may still bethere, so there will be some of us orphans left to give you a warmgreeting. By that point, we'll need you because we'll have saidgood-bye to others and having you appear would certainly perk us rightup again. 

Don't know what time folks are pulling out on Sunday, but maybe they'llspeak up if they read this - for those that are leaving on Sunday.

Hope you can stop in, FreddysMom. REALLY WISH you could get that Friday and Saturday off. REALLY A LOT do I wish that.

:magicwand:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

mambo101 wrote:


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can get you a discount on a pass into the Park.
> 
> :race:
> 
> I hope I included their brochure in your packet. That weekend is the Ferrari and Maserati Racing Days.
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great however the regular 20 dollaradmission doesen't seem too bad. I did the brochure you sentout.
Click to expand...


Yea, but I want to try to get a discount on one of the pit passes. :blueribbon: No promises, but I'll see what I can do.

I'm glad I sent that to you. Not everyone got exactly the same packet.They got what I thought they'd be interested in seeing. 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

I have DAle on the phone and I asked him. HE said we are most likely leaving Sunday nite or sometime Monday.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

:clap:

Originally they were going to leave Sunday Morning. 

:yes:

Thanks Dale! :bunnyangel:


-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

OK ya'll know how I went to pick up Merlin in CT where the Boathouse party will be.

You guys wont believe the view from the boathouse! Its GOREGOUS!!!!

Carolyn gave us a tour of the school andthe boathouse while we were there getting Merlin and it is just soawesome! 

When you are on the boathouse porch it feels like you are on the water 

I wish I took pictures of it, but then it would spoil it 

Actually the whole state is goregous! Ifyou are used to big towns like I am, it will be a nice refresher, thereare so many fields, and open skys! I cant wait to go back 



~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Laura, every time I try to liven things up a bit, Carolyn scolds me! :X?
> 
> Mark my words, I'll not be driving halfway across the country?to sit and sip tea!
> 
> Maybe?Tina and I will stuff Carolyn in abag and drag her off to have "Dajeti and Raspberry" Tattooed on herbehind.??
> 
> ? Then she will remember us forever! ??
> 
> Raspberry




_*Like*_ I could ever forget you Clowns! :foreheadsmack: :disgust:

...And as for your crocodile tears :tears2: about holding you back from 'doin your thing', 

_Puh--leeeaseee!_ 


I don't think there's a Person on this Earth that can change your mind once you set it.

Now, tell us something we don't know Raspberry, because we _do_ know You: Mother of Sebastian's Little Girl! 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Dale said you are more than welcome.

Amy, I am so pysched. I can't stand this waiting lmbo. I knowthe pictures are gorgeous. I can only imagine how pretty it is inperson.

Tina


----------



## Ally

*Carolyn wrote:*


> FreddysMom wrote:comeonnnnnnnnnnnnnn sombody's gotta stick around that sunday so i can driveup!! ?i tried again to get the day off that saturday.....its nothappening





> There are going to be just a few left onSunday. Almost half the party is coming in on Friday night. The onesthat have the furthest commute that is. , Laura and Ally, I_think_ may still be there


My mom and I will definitely be there on Sunday! We will beleaving Tucker Town on Monday afternoon. We are also comingin on Friday, as Carolyn said. OH!! I just can'twait! Only 26 days...

Ally


----------



## Buck Jones

The Missus always has to be the last to leavethe party, something about it beingpart of her heritage, orsomething, so we're stayin' 'til Monday.

Buck:sleep:


----------



## bunsforlife

I have the entire weekend off, but Sunday I have a previous commitment.

Of course I only live an hour away so it is no big commute for me  

Soooooo exciting!


----------



## 

i CANT WAIT TILL THE BOAT HOUSE PARY TO MEET EVERYONE.

JEREMY


----------



## JimD

I'm wondering if the bunnies that attend theparty will have somewhere to get out of the heat if it gets toowarm? onder:

Average temps in CT are about 85 degrees for July. :dude:


----------



## dajeti2

I know the Zoo Crew is going to have ice bottles. If it gets too bad they can go in the truck with the a/c on.

That's sweet of you to think of and it brings up a good point.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13

I am bringing ice bottles as well 

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

*JimD wrote: *


> I'mwondering if the bunnies that attend the party will have somewhere toget out of the heat if it gets toowarm? onder:
> 
> Average temps in CT are about 85 degrees for July. :dude:




Absolutely, Jim. They'll have to stay in their cages, butinside the Boathouse, there's plenty of room for them to stay out ofthe sun. The soda bottles, so that you can add cold water/iceto them will be helpful. 



-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

It really hadn't occurred to me until it got so hot here.

We've decided not to bring Brindle for fear of the whole thing being abit overwhelming for her. She's pretty sensitve about change in herroutines and surroundings.

We're planning on bringing Rosie-roo, though. It'll be a long day, especially if it's hot.

We're staying at the Sharon Motor Lodge. It's about 5 miles from theschool so we could probably take her back to the room if it gets toohot.


----------



## dajeti2

If it gets too hot. We can put the allthe bunnies in the truck. The truck maintains a set temp. Dale keeps itset to about 70-72*s. So the bunnies would be more than comfortable.

Just a thought for ya'll.

Tina


----------



## Zee

Carolyn,

Even though the girls and I cannot be there in person, you can count that we will be there in spirit.

You and the buns have a drink and treats for us.

Zee and the Gals


----------



## Snuggys Mom

For those of us who aren't bold enough to get real "tats" for the party, I'm bringing these temporary tattoos:

For SLG:







For Apollo's Bro:






For Mambo:






For Carolyn:






Just kidding, Carolyn. Hee hee. Raspberry Swirl, you want that one? 



Laura


----------



## Carolyn

Jim, I'm glad that you decided not to bring Brindle. 

Zee, I'll definitely cheers the group to you and yours.

Laura, that tattoo is quite appropriate forme.



-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

Carolyn wrote:


> Zee, I'll definitely cheers the group to you and yours.
> 
> -Carolyn



*Thank You !!!!!* :blueribbon:


----------



## Carolyn

ANY - Time, Zee!

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Laura, that tattoo is quite appropriate forme.
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


Yay! I think the party's a good excuse for us all to "let our hair down" and have a good time!


----------



## LuvaBun

Lol @ Raspberry. I wouldn't be suprised if thereare several more offers from various bunnynappers on wanting to 'helpout the bunnies' 

Jan


----------



## dajeti2

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> :shock:Does thissound suspicious to anyone else???
> 
> We are talking about putting all of ourbunnies into a lady's truck who is known for randomly collecting everywalking, hopping, crowing, crawling thing under the sun, and WE KNOWshe has a bunny napping list a milelong!!!
> 
> I don't know that this is such a goodidea!
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry




Whome? I would never do such a thing asbunnynapthe bunnies at the party.

Too many witnesses.

I read that and I couldn't stop laughing. You make me soundlike one of those people that moves to a bigger house just so she canhave more animals. Oh wait...I am one of thosepeople.

.I'll hush now.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *dajeti2 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> If itgets too hot. We can put the all the bunnies in the truck. The truckmaintains a set temp. Dale keeps it set to about 70-72*s. So thebunnies would be more than comfortable.
> 
> Just a thought for ya'll.
> 
> Tina
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:Does this sound suspicious to anyone else???
> 
> We are talking about putting all of ourbunnies into a lady's truck who is known for randomly collecting everywalking, hopping, crowing, crawling thing under the sun, and WE KNOWshe has a bunny napping list a milelong!!!
> 
> I don't know that this is such a goodidea!
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry
Click to expand...

Hee hee. She could fit ALL the bunnies in thattruck. Thanks, Raspberry. She had the rest of usfooled. 

Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Laura wrote: *


> Heehee. She could fit ALL the bunnies in that truck.Thanks, Raspberry. She had the rest of us fooled.


Is thereany Craisins?POOF! Drives away with thetruck. :dragster:

Rainbows!


----------



## JimD

*25* ...... and counting 

:groupparty:


----------



## Carolyn

I'vecounted 28 - and then some as I haven't included more than one ofGypsy's family members, my own family that may show up and some friendsas well.

-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101

I think he meant *days.*


----------



## JimD

*JimD wrote: *


> *25* ...... and counting
> 
> :groupparty:




***ahem*** I guess I should have added *"...DAYS TO GO!!"*


----------



## Snuggys Mom

hee hee


----------



## Carolyn

ahhhhh!!Sorry!



-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*mambo101 wrote: *


> I think he meant *days.*


...it's a guy thing....


----------



## FreddysMom

whoever is still gonna be there that sunday better have some spunkleft in 'em !!! :jumpforjoy:


----------



## JimD

:wave:Good Morning, All !!



24 days to go !!:dancing:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Thanks, Jim D for being the official "counter downer"!

I need help keeping track. It's coming up fast!

Laura


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

24 days to go! 24 days to go! 24 days to go!







Raspberry


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> The"After-Party Party" is immediately following the end of the BoathouseParty. 5:00 - down at *Lake Wononscopomuc*.


Anybody wanna take a stab at pronouncing this? 

I'll just keep calling it "the lake".

Laura


----------



## mambo101

Wouldn't thatbe:jumpforjoy: the After Party. An after party party would be a party after the after party.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*mambo101 wrote:*


> Wouldn't thatbe:jumpforjoy: the After Party. Anafter party party would be a party after the after party.


No, the after party party is after the Boathouse Party, therefore,"after party party" is the correct term. However, Raspberrymentioned partying all night Saturday. What would that be -the party after the after party party?





I still want to know how to pronounce Lake Wononsopommamuckamama.

Laura


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The "After-PartyParty" is immediately following the end of the Boathouse Party. 5:00 -down at *Lake Wononscopomuc*.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody wanna take a stab at pronouncing this?
> 
> I'll just keep calling it "the lake".
> 
> Laura
Click to expand...

I think Carolyn made it up onder:jk


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> I still want to know how to pronounce Lake Wononsopommamuckamama.
> 
> Laura


This would be a good example of why us guys don't stop to ask for directions when we get lost....

"Excuse me. I'm lost. can you tell me ho to get to LakeWononsopommamuckamama?" ....."Maybe I'll just drive around while you'relaughing uncontrollably at me, thank you" :disgust:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*JimD wrote:*


> "Excuse me. I'm lost. can you tell me ho to get to LakeWononsopommamuckamama?" ....."Maybe I'll just drive around while you'relaughing uncontrollably at me, thank you" :disgust:


Spit coffee on my keyboard!!! Fell out of my chair!!!


----------



## Carolyn

Let me see if I can sound it out on the board. It'san Indian name, as you may have guessed. 

"Won - on - sco - po - muck."

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Letme see if I can sound it out on the board. It'sanIndian name, as you may have guessed.
> 
> "Won - on - sco - po - muck."
> 
> -Carolyn


Soooooo, we are all agreed. We will call it "the lake"!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if Ican sound it out on the board. It'san Indian name,as you may have guessed.
> 
> "Won - on - sco - po - muck."
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo, we are all agreed. We will call it "the lake"!
Click to expand...


Yes! That's TOO many syllables for one word!Idon't want to put the wrong emPHAsis on the wrongsyllABLE! Anybody see the movie "View From the Top"?

Laura


----------



## mambo101

*Laura wrote: *


> Anybody see the movie "View From the Top"?
> 
> Laura


No, but I did watch Friday Night Lights last night and it was very good.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Yepper! Mambo, that is a good one!


----------



## 

24DAYS TOGO!!!!!!!!!!





YEAH!

JEREMY


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

23 days to go!!! 

Raspberry


----------



## 

i must have counted erong

jeremy


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> 23 days to go!!!
> 
> Raspberry


Yikes! I wonder how much weight I can lose in 23 days....


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Laura wrote: *


> Yikes! I wonder how much weight I can lose in 23 days....


:X

Don't even go there!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much weight I can lose in 23 days....
> 
> 
> 
> :X
> 
> Don't even go there!!!
Click to expand...


Yeah, but I'll need to wear shorts and I'm not showing my jigglythighslike this! I need to sun them, too.I look like a ghost!

I oncelost 18 pounds in 18 days on Slimfast. I love that stuff.

K - I'm going to the gym right now!

Laura


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Then we can bejiggly, white ghosts together! The important thing is we will be sohappy to see each other and be surrounded with all our bunny-lovingfriends! 

Seriously, I gave up the "maybe I canlose some weight for the bunny party" thing weeks ago. I was kind ofhoping my hair would quit falling outthough.....



Raspberry


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> "maybe I can losesome weight for the bunny party"


:foreheadsmack: You don't have to do that.....You are the beautiful person behind the camera!

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

What a nice thing to say! 

So it's okay if I look like anogre

as long as I take goodpictures?!?!



Raspberry


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Shrek[/b]:Little donkey. Take a look at me, what am I? 
*Donkey*: Really tall? 
*Shrek*:No. I'm an ogre. You know, grab your torch and pitchfork. Doesn't thatbother you? 
*Donkey*: Nope. 
*Shrek*: Really? 
*Donkey*:Really, Really. Man I like you. What's your name? 
*Shrek*: Er, Shrek.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## bunsforlife

That means 22 to go right =D:runningrabbit::apollo:


----------



## Carolyn

Wow! 22 days to go??

It's coming up quickly now. I better startcleaning!















-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

....::::::.....



Here's one for sweeping the poos out from under the large appliances!

I'm afraid to move my washer and dryer! They love to go in the laundry room for some reason.

Laura


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Youobviouslyhave well behaved bunnies and nochildren!http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUSWhen you have children and you want something tolook nice, you never clean more than a fewhours ahead oftime!





Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

I'd put the kids in a cage if I wanted the place to stay clean.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

That thoughtneeeevvvvver occured tome!!!


----------



## Carolyn

Don't you worry about it, Raspberry. SLG and I have plans for you!

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

I have some very bad news.

Due to an unforeseen problem, we will not be able to attend theparty. Jeremy and I have been in tears all day. We are so sad. We hatehaving to disappoint ya'll. Butwe will be calling on Fridaynight so I can be there in that small way. Our thoughts will be withall of you.

I am so very verysorry.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh No, Tina. I know everyone that's going willbe sooo very disappointed, and I know how much You and Jeremy werelooking forward to it. I feel so sad for you all.

Jan


----------



## ayglnu13

OMG..........



I was so looking forward to meeting you,omg I am sodepressed.



~Amy


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Tina,

As I told you last night, you will be sorely missed, but you have to dowhat's best for your family. We'll all be thinking about youand Jeremy and the buns and I'm sure we'll get to meet at some point,just not right now. Until then, we have the forum to keep intouch. It's OKAY. You can't worry yourself aboutthis anymore. We love you,girl. 

Laura

:heart:


----------



## ayglnu13

*Laura wrote: *


> Tina,
> 
> As I told you last night, you will be sorely missed, but you have to do what's best for your family.


Laura is right, your family comes first,way before a party does 

But you will be greatlymissed!!!



~Amy


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl




----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thisis sad news, I know you are disappointed. I really wanted Jer and SLGto meet. 

OH NO! :shock:

I have to tattoo Carolyn's butt bymyself???






Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2

Thank you for understanding. It came asa real blow. A good night's sleep and things are moreinperspective. I am stillbummed but I know ourpaths will cross at other times. 

Raspberry, maybe Laura or Ally can help you tattoo Carolyn's butt.

Tina


----------



## bunsforlife

I can always help with the tattooing


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Snuggys Mom

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Raspberry, maybe Laura or Ally can help you tattooCarolyn's butt.
> 
> Tina


Thanks for thinking of me and all, but I somehow doubt Carolyn wouldappreciate me forcing a butt tattoo on her the first time wemeet. I'm not going near her butt. What a girl does(or doesn't do) with her own butt is her business. 





I hope I haven't targeted myself.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

Dear Frick and Frack, (aka: RaspberrySwirl and bunsforlife)

You're not gonna tattoo my butt, you're gonna kiss my butt. :kiss: :kiss:

* * * * * *

Tina, 

Don't you fret! I may just be able to get my camcorder workin again and we might just have a message for ya'll.

What's it worth to ya? Your first bun? Say....'Pollo?????? :wink:

You've got _so many_ babies now, whatdaya need 'Pollo for? He just takes up space.

onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Laura,

Wanta jump in on Sebastian's Little Girl's plan and mine??

Oooooooo

We're gonna have some FFFFUUUUUNNNNN!!!

:laugh::clap::laugh:



_SOMEOne's gonna get Served!_

:waiter:

:laugh::clap::USAflagwaving::laugh: 


-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Uh oh. Sounds like the line has been drawn. I have to take sides?


----------



## mambo101

Hey JimD, how many more days?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Yeah, c'monJim....how many moredays????


----------



## JimD

oooops:embarrassed:



17 MORE DAYS AND COUNTING !!

:groupparty:

I also want to repeat how important it is for EVERYONE that is planning on being there....... to be there.

~Jim


----------



## ayglnu13

I will be there, and my sister as well 

And two little guys will be coming a long with us!





AND







~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

*JimD wrote: *


> Ialso want to repeat how important it is for EVERYONE that is planningon being there....... to be there.
> 
> ~Jim




Thank you. I agree, it is important.

* * * *

Amy, I'm so glad to hear about Merlin coming to visit, and you'resister is as nice as you. I look forward to seeing the bothof you again.

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

16 days to go!!

Should I bring the case of sparklers :magicwand:that I stashed from last year??


----------



## Carolyn

YES, Jim! 

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

okeedokee!!!

Sparklies for *"Buck's Boathouse Bash 2005"*!!!!!!!!!

Mrs.D. said I should pick up some fireworks, too! Nothing fancy,though. No rockets or firecrackers. More like gound displays. Waddayathink?

~Jim

***making a list..checking it twice..gonna bringstuff that really really nice....JimD is coming totown!!***


----------



## JimD

OH! OH! OH! OH! OH!

I forgot to say how happy and excited I am that Helen will be there!!!!!:yes:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Oh YeahBaby!!!



Ground Fountains,Whirly-Gigs, Spinners, W00-HOO! 

I'd bring some but I'dprobablyget busted for bringing them across country or something!:shock:



Raspberry


----------



## JimD

Yeah, we're kind of limited to what we can purchase here in NJ.

I'll have to go into PA to get something worthwhile.

~Jim

*** " But I truly thought those were fancy roadflares, officer!! " ***


----------



## mambo101

I doubt you'll get anything worthwhile in PA. We have to drive to Ohio for anything worthwhile.:race:


----------



## JimD

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Idoubt you'll get anything worthwhile in PA. We have to drive to Ohiofor anything worthwhile.


We can get sparklers and sets of mostly ground-fountain-type at a placejust over the state line. Like I said nothing too fancy, but I think itwill serve the purpose.

We used to stop at "South of the Boarder" and stock up, but we haven't driven that path in a while.

I used to buy really good ***coughillegalcough*** fireworks in NY City.However, since 9/11 you really can't find that kind of stuff veryeasily anymore.

Sparklies and fountains will have to do:magicwand:

~Jim


----------



## Snuggys Mom

That's great, Jim. The kids (me,included) will love the sparklers. I love to run around withone going in my hand, swinging my arms and dancing around. Ifeel like I'm ten years old again every time. 

Remember trying to write your name with those? 

Laura


----------



## NightPoet00

You can buy fireworks in Virginia. :dude:


----------



## ayglnu13

and in NH


----------



## bunsforlife

You can buy them in CT now too. I wasplanning on picking some up as well as long as Caro said it wasokay. I know the fountains are just overgrown sparklers, butI still like them and think they are purdy! 

Okay... I really should get back to work. And YAY for Helen coming ::smiles:: 

How many more days Jim?!


----------



## NightPoet00

So that's where the idiots who are setting offfireworks up the street RIGHT OVER PEOPLE'S ROOVES are getting them,ayglnu. 

:foreheadsmack:


----------



## JimD

*NightPoet00 wrote:*


> So that's where the idiots who are setting off fireworks upthe street RIGHT OVER PEOPLE'S ROOVES are getting them,ayglnu.
> 
> :foreheadsmack:


:embarrassed:


----------



## JimD

15 days and counting!!:groupparty:


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Idoubt you'll get anything worthwhile in PA. We have to drive to Ohiofor anything worthwhile.:race:


Most Ohio people think you have to go out of state to find fun as well. 

Well, at least at my area we go to Indiana for fun! :ele:


Ohhhh yeah, you can buy fireworks in Ohio but can't shoot them off in Ohio. That doesn't stop some people tho. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## NightPoet00

*JimD wrote:*


> *NightPoet00 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> So that'swhere the idiots who are setting off fireworks up the street RIGHT OVERPEOPLE'S ROOVES are getting them, ayglnu.
> 
> :foreheadsmack:
> 
> 
> 
> :embarrassed:
Click to expand...

Hehe I don't mean you, silly! I live pretty much in Boston,and in a very crowded area. People set off the darn fireworksso they go off only about 10 feet over the rooves. It scaresme a little. Good thing I'm moving next week to a differentpart of the city!


----------



## ayglnu13

Ya I live in thewoods...on a huge lake....so people shoot them off all the time, eventhrough out the year. We aren't really supposed to shoot them off, butthe nearest police station is like 20 miles away and the only way theywould know we were shooting them off it is some one called them








Thats were we live 

In the middle of no where....

~Amy


----------



## Zee

*Amy* - It looks beautiful where you live!!!!


----------



## ayglnu13

Here is the lake I live on 





It is really nice here, but very boring.The only thing the my town ever does is a parade on the fourth of July,its called the Horribles parade....and it really lives up to itsname.

~Amy


----------



## FreddysMom

My dad lives in SC and you can get sickkkkkkkkkkfireworks there.. there are warehouses full of them and cheap too! Lastsummer we got a whole bunch of mortars, rockets, and whole bunch ofother stuff and spent the whole night firing them off .. so much fun ..good thing i fly down there, or id be tempted to bring some back! Imstill kick n screaming trying to get the day off .. but like i saidbefore i will be there sunday the latest..............andhow awesome is that, that Helen is coming what a strong woman!!

***************

i live on a lake too Amy, but everyone is sooooooo stuck up....theywill even make complaints to the policeif they hear your dogbarking......they dohold a ton of activities tho..but limitedto the lake community...we even have our bar/restaurant that non lakelivers are not encouraged to attend unless they are a guest...prettystupid stuff eh?


----------



## Carolyn

I thought of getting fireworks myself, but I didn't think the bunnies would appreciate it. :?

* * * * *

Beautiful home for a Beautiful Person, Amy. 

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Amy, I love yourlake!

It reminds me of the lake in Wisconsin whereour family owns property and I always vacationed as a child. I rarelyget to go now, but somedayI'll inherit the property and thenI wish to live there as a recluse and do nothing butsit onthe dock,look over the water and watch the world goround.





Raspberry


----------



## mambo101

HEY JIMD, HOW MANY MORE DAYS????


----------



## JimD

*mambo101 wrote: *


> HEY JIMD, HOW MANY MORE DAYS????


*12 days and counting!!!:colors:*

We're gonna have fireworks a la JimD(limited tofountains &amp; sparklies in consideration for the bunniesattending), s'mores, door prizes, maybe some ghostie stories, and awhole lot more!!!!!

~Jim


----------



## ayglnu13

I cant go any more......

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

So sorry to hear that, Amy. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*JimD wrote:*


> *mambo101 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> HEY JIMD, HOWMANY MORE DAYS????
> 
> 
> 
> *12 days and counting!!!:colors:*
> 
> We're gonna have fireworks a la JimD (limited to fountains&amp; sparklies in consideration for the bunnies attending),s'mores, door prizes, maybe some ghostie stories, and a whole lotmore!!!!!
> 
> ~Jim
Click to expand...



That sounds great, Jim. I have some real ghost pictures thatI'd like to share. Knowing that Carl's now gone, ghoststories are comforting to me. Thank you for all you'redoing. 

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> I cant go any more......
> 
> ~Amy


NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!





Laura


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Hey Carolyn,

I know you said the boathouse has a kitchen, but is there a grill wecould use? I'm trying to figure out what to bring for eats onSaturday. I know we're having hot dogs later thatnight. Hmmmm, what to do....

Maybe just sammiches or something easy.

Whatcha' think?

Laura


----------



## mambo101

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> I cant go any more......
> 
> ~Amy


SAY WHAT?!?!?!??!:shock:


----------



## ayglnu13

My parents were offered a free vacation to theTrapp Family Lodge, which just happens to be the same week as theparty. They didnt know but I am still flaming mad. I tried EVERYTHING Icould to get out of it but they wont turn down a free vacation 

I am so angry it isnt even funny.....

~Amy


----------



## JimD

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> My parents were offereda freevacation to the Trapp Family Lodge, which just happens to be thesame week as the party. They didnt know but I am still flaming mad. Itried EVERYTHING I could to get out of it but they wont turn down afree vacation
> 
> I am so angry it isnt even funny.....
> 
> ~Amy


Sounds like a timesharing offer?!?!

Tell them they can do that anytime and that you really need to be at Buck's Bunnie Spectacular!!


----------



## JimD

*:fishing:Laura wrote: *


> Hey Carolyn,
> 
> I know you said the boathouse has a kitchen, but is there a grill wecould use? I'm trying to figure out what to bring for eats onSaturday. I know we'rehaving hotdogs later that night. Hmmmm, what to do....
> 
> Maybe just sammiches or something easy.
> 
> Whatcha' think?
> 
> Laura


I'm thinking the same thing.

I think during the day we will just pack a big ol' cooler with hoagies,salads and drinks. That way we won't need to plan on preparinganything. Eat&amp;drink, fish :fishing:, eat&amp;drink,waterfight, eat&amp;drink, get a tatoo, etc.

Should we bring chairs or tables? Extra ice for the coolers or tubs***coughcoldbeercough***??

Don't forget the sunscreen, bug repellant, supersoakers, change of clothes, towels, etc!!

We could even do ice cream if we can get some dry ice!!

~Jim


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Since we're flying, I'll have to go that morningand find a grocery store to get everything we need. I hopeit's not a dry county. Carolyn, can you buy beer in thegrocery stores there?

Laura


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote:*


> Since we're flying, I'll have to go that morning and find agrocery store to get everything we need. I hope it's not adry county. Carolyn, can you buy beer in the grocery storesthere?
> 
> Laura



Did someone mention beer? :yes:

There's a few "Wine &amp; Spirit" in the area, so I'm figuring you can get beer at places like convenience stores.

And there's markets and convenience stores so you will be able to pick up what you'll need.

Are you staying at the dorms??

~Jim


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote: *


> Hey Carolyn,
> 
> I know you said the boathouse has a kitchen, but is there a grill wecould use? I'm trying to figure out what to bring for eats onSaturday. I know we're having hot dogs later thatnight. Hmmmm, what to do....
> 
> Maybe just sammiches or something easy.
> 
> Whatcha' think?
> 
> Laura




Yes, there is a grill we can use at the Boathouse, Laura.  I think the easier, the better. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*JimD wrote: *


> Ithink during the day we will just pack a big ol' cooler with hoagies,salads and drinks. That way we won't need to plan on preparinganything. Eat&amp;drink, fish :fishing:, eat&amp;drink,waterfight, eat&amp;drink, get a tatoo, etc.
> 
> Should we bring chairs or tables? Extra ice for the coolers or tubs***coughcoldbeercough***??
> 
> Don't forget the sunscreen, bug repellant, supersoakers, change of clothes, towels, etc!!
> 
> We could even do ice cream if we can get some dry ice!!
> 
> ~Jim




Bless your heart, Jim. You're thinking ofeverything. We do have a full-sizedrefrigerator, so no need to worry about keeping things coolina cooler - although that may come in handy for theafter-party party. 

No need for tables and chairs. We have that all ready in stock at the Boathouse.

I was considering a water balloon fight?! :wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I was considering a water balloon fight?! :wink:
> 
> -Carolyn




I am soooooooo stocking up forthat!





Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> I am soooooooo stocking up forthat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry


Yeah, and remember the super soaker gun she used on Sebbie???Raz doesn't do things by halves - I'm imagining balloons the size ofhot air balloons :shock:

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JimD wrote: *


> Did someone mention beer? :yes:
> 
> There's a few "Wine &amp; Spirit" in the area, so I'm figuring you can get beer at places like convenience stores.
> 
> And there's markets and convenience stores so you will be able to pick up what you'll need.
> 
> Are you staying at the dorms??
> 
> ~Jim


Wow! You have it all figured out, Jim! I'll becracking open a cold one as soon as I getthere!



I'm staying at that fine establishment, the Sharon Motor Lodge!

Balloon fights, yes! 

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

I'm glad you're all up fora water balloon fight. 

Watch out. Ally, SLG, and I are gonna kick your butts!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

-Carolyn


----------



## Ally

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Watch out. Ally, SLG, and I are gonna kick your butts!


Right on, Carolyn! 

You'd better watch out, Mommy!





Y'all are gonnaget



Ally


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Oh! Oh! Oh! Somany of us are staying at the Sharon Motor Lodge!!!






Just imagine the trouble we can getinto!



Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

SLG spent the weekend practicing for her R&amp;R in Tucker Town!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

She is really, really excited about the Bunny Boathouse Party!


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> I'm staying at that fine establishment, the Sharon Motor Lodge!
> 
> Laura


That's where we're staying, too!!

We'll be checking in on Friday. I'm hoping to get there sometime in the afternoon (if I can get out of work early).

There's a supermarket, a diner, and a wine&amp;spirit place all inSharon. In fact all of the places on the Party Cheat Sheet are within10 miles of Sharon. Pizza, McD's, Subway, Foodtown, etc., are all closeby.

Pizza, video, &amp; a dip in the pool all sound good after being on the road.

~Jim

PS: Danielle will probably sneak the PS2 out of the house, too!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JimD wrote: *


> PS: Danielle will probably sneak the PS2 out of the house, too!!



Ooh! Ally will love that! She just got the StarWars game for her birthday. It's really cool. We'llbe sure to bring it. 

We're getting in on Friday, too. We have to drive from theairport. We'll probably be there around 2:00 or 3:00, that isif I don't get lost. The Mapquest directions from the airportare pretty hairy!

Laura


----------



## JimD

Just an FYI....

The temperatures to be expected in Lakeville CT for July 8-10: 

Highsshould be in the mid 80's and lows will be in the mid 50's. (according to weather.com)

You might want to bring some long pants and a jacket in case it gets cool at the after partay partay.

Also...for those of you bringing bunnies, keep in mind keeping themcool and comfortable. I'm still debating on whether to bring Rosie ornot.

~Jim


----------



## Carolyn

Thanks for thinking of everything, Jim.

Folks are welcome to my place when they pull intotown.No point in waiting around for 5:00 if you'rearound. 

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife

Now I am tempted to stay Friday night up there too :bunnydance:

I only live an hour away from Tucker Town USA, only problem would be...if I stay up there on Friday, there are no guarentees Shawn will comeup on his own Saturday =p

I'll see what kinda treat I can whip up to share =D I am soooooo excited!:cooking:



Cant Wait!:waiting:


----------



## Carolyn

That would be great, bunsforlife. 



-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*JimD wrote: *


> Pizza, video, &amp; a dip in the pool all sound good after being on the road.
> 
> ~Jim




*But not better than spending some time with friends!!!!!*

:groupparty:

Betcha can't guess where I'll be Friday evening! :dancing:


----------



## JimD

ooooooo I like this smilie :fishing:

..........almost a much as the camping one!


----------



## JimD

11 days to go!:bunnydance:


----------



## Carolyn

Danielle Hayduk is bringing steak for us allbecause she didn't like the Hot Dog Dinner

forthe After-Party Party.

I told her, go with sushiinstead.



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Itold her, go with sushiinstead.
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Itold her, go with sushiinstead.
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


Carolyn, you're gonna make Raspberry throw up again.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Too late!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

11 days and counting! I can feel the EARTH MOVE!!!!!! 






Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Laura wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I told her, gowith sushiinstead.
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> Carolyn, you're gonna make Raspberry throw up again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Snuggys Mom

She knew what she was doing. You knowshe's gonna try to make you throw up for real at the party!"Here, Raspberry. Have some RAW DEAD FISH".


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote: *


> Sheknew what she was doing. You know she's gonna try to make youthrow up for real at the party! "Here, Raspberry.Have some RAW DEAD FISH".


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote:*


>



Angel,my

!I'll have to agree with your previous admission:



For Carolyn:






Laura, that tattoo is quite appropriate forme.

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSXXXXXX42US

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Hee hee.

Love you, girl!

Laura


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> Sheknew what she was doing. You know she's gonna try to make youthrow up for real at the party! "Here, Raspberry.Have some RAW DEAD FISH".


:wink:
Wassssabi??


----------



## JimD

Hey!! 

We can catch our own sushi in the lake and serve it up at the after partay partay!!

:fishing:


----------



## FreddysMom

*JimD wrote: *


> :wink:
> Wassssabi??


a little wasabi mixed in with mashed potatoes is out of this world!!!!!!!

...i have a quick question..........where am i driving to onthatSunday ??...and should i bring some hamburger/hotdogstuff with me?


----------



## JimD

*Havin' A Party
*(S. Cooke)

We're havin' a party
Everybody's swinging
Dancing to the music
On the radio
So listen, Mr. DJ
Keep those records playing
'Cause I'm having such a good time
Dancing with my baby

We're having a party
Dancing to the music
Played by the DJ
On the radio
Cokes are in the ice box
Popcorn's on the table
Me and my baby
Are out there on the floor

We're havin' a party
Everybody's swinging
Dancing to the music
On the radio
So listen, Mr. DJ
Keep those records playing
'Cause I'm having such a good time
Dancing with my baby

Everybody's swinging
Oldies, doing the twist now
If you take requests
I've got a few for you
Don't forget the soul twist
Play that one called "I Know"
I got to hear what suites me
No other songs will do

We're havin' a party
Everybody's swinging
Dancing to the music
On the radio
So listen, Mr. DJ
Keep those records playing
'Cause I'm having such a good time
Dancing with my baby

'Cause I'm having such a good time
Dancing with my baby


----------



## JimD

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
> Wassssabi??
> 
> 
> 
> a little wasabi mixed in with mashed potatoes is out of this world!!!!!!!
> 
> ...i have a quick question..........where am i driving to onthatSunday ??...and should i bring some hamburger/hotdogstuff with me?
Click to expand...

My best guess would be directly to Carolyn's place. 

I haven't made any plans for Sunday so we're open to ideas for activities. 

Hanging at the park and BBQing sounds good. I think Mambo mentioned the race track.

We're staying at the Sharon Motor Lodge for Friday &amp; Saturday. I just need to find out the check in/out times.

~Jim


----------



## FreddysMom

im up for anything! so just let me know


----------



## Carolyn

That's exactly right, JimD. You'd go to my place, Freddy'sMom. 

Jim, the Sharon Motor Lodge times are:

1:00 is check-in time

11:00 is check-out time.

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom

okay ......just let me know atime..cuz i dun wanna surprsie anyone andwake themup...............and directions......i googled the school and i thinkit was just shy of two hours away... :groupparty:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*JimD wrote: *


> *Havin' A Party
> *(S. Cooke)
> 
> We're havin' a party
> Everybody's swinging
> Dancing to the music
> On the radio
> So listen, Mr. DJ
> Keep those records playing
> 'Cause I'm having such a good time
> Dancing with my baby................................




This amongst all the other songs, dancesand musical references that have been made, have had methinking...

 I'm a wild woman when it comes todownloading and burning music. I belong to an awesome music club andhave never wanted a song that wasn't to be found there. 

Why don't we come up with a great compilation of music and I'll burn a couple cd's?

We could have some fun stuff and we couldeven have a few songs in memory of Buck. I know I have one inparticular that I listened to over and over that week....It helped meand SLG alot and we planned on bringing it for Carolyn anyway.

You all think about it. I'm pretty busytomorrow (Wed) but I could try to work on it some Thursday before I goto the lake on the weekend. Cuz then I'm only back home ONE DAY beforewe leave for TuckerTown!



Raspberry


----------



## Ally

That's a great idea, Raspberry!

Ally


----------



## NightPoet00

Pretty, Amy!


----------



## mambo101

I was going to bring my satellite radio boom box. Just about any music format you want is on there.


----------



## Carolyn

Please do bring it, Mambo. I don't have one and we'll need music there.

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *JimD wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Havin' A Party
> *(S. Cooke)
> 
> We're havin' a party
> Everybody's swinging
> Dancing to the music
> On the radio
> So listen, Mr. DJ
> Keep those records playing
> 'Cause I'm having such a good time
> Dancing with my baby................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This amongst all the other songs, dancesand musical references that have been made, have had methinking...
> 
> I'm a wild woman when it comes todownloading and burning music. I belong to an awesome music club andhave never wanted a song that wasn't to be found there.
> 
> Why don't we come up with a great compilation of music and I'll burn a couple cd's?
> 
> We could havesome funstuff and we could even have a few songs in memory of Buck. Iknow I have one in particular that I listened to over and over thatweek....It helped me and SLG alot and we planned on bringing it forCarolyn anyway.
> 
> You all think about it. I'm pretty busytomorrow (Wed) but I could try to work on it some Thursday before I goto the lake on the weekend. Cuz then I'm onlyback homeONE DAY before we leave for TuckerTown!
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry
Click to expand...


Ok ....it was going to be a surprise, but....

*Surprise!!!!!
*
For the fireworks, Danielle and I have created a musical accompaniment.It's a 30 mintue collection of very special songs that we would like toshare with everybody.

Sooooo.....Danielle has burned a "Fireworks CD" for everybody attending the party to take home as a momento. 

It will be the "uncut version" and will include one very very specialsong that will not be played during the fireworks. We would like youall to listen to after the party sometime.

Raspberry, I'll have Danielle PM you a copy of our song list so therewon't be any duplicates***psssst don't tell anybody what the "special"song is, k? Carolyn is the only one who already knows***

We also have a boombox we'll bring along. I was thinking of bringing the kayoke machine, too!

~Jim


----------



## JimD

*JimD wrote: *


> I was thinking of bringing the kayoke machine, too!
> 
> ~Jim




...but then I'd have to bring along a TV as well :?


----------



## Carolyn

I can borrow my niece's karaoke machine.

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife

I am sooooooooooooo excited! =D


----------



## JimD

*10 DAYS PEOPLE !!!*



*I can't wait...I can't wait...I can't waaaaaait!!!:waiting:*


----------



## Carolyn

Bless your hearts.

Being with you folks is going to be the best medicine for The Missus and me.

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I know! It's weird to say, "I'm leaving next week for the party".

NEXT WEEK!!!



Laura


----------



## JimD

*Come on now and meet everybody,
And hear us singing,
There's nothing better than being together,
When we're singing.*

*Hello, world, here's the song that were singin
Cmon get happy!
A whole lot of lovin is what well be bringin
Well make you happy!

We had a dream, wed go travelin together,
Wed spread a little lovin then wed keep movin on.
Somethin always happens whenever were together
We get a happy feelin when were singing a song.

Travlin along theres a song that were singin
Cmon get happy!
A Whole lot of lovin is what well be bringin
Well make you happy! *

:groupparty:


----------



## Carolyn

I have their Greatest Hits CD, Jim. 

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I have their Greatest Hits CD, Jim.
> 
> -Carolyn


I think I still have their first _album_ :shock:

~Jim


----------



## Carolyn

:shock2:Oh Goodness. 

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom

Keith Partridge is still hot!


----------



## JimD

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> Keith Partridge is still hot!


:disgust:


----------



## Stephanie

LOL

All I can say is you people better take a ton of pictures! If there'snot a flash going off every two seconds someone's gonna have to answer!


----------



## mambo101

*Stephanie wrote: *


> LOL
> 
> All I can say is you people better take a ton of pictures! If there'snot a flash going off every two seconds someone's gonna have to answer!


No way. What goes on at the Boathouse Party stays at the Boathouse Party.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*mambo101 wrote: *


> *Stephanie wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> All I can say is you people better take a ton of pictures! If there'snot a flash going off every two seconds someone's gonna have to answer!
> 
> 
> 
> No way. What goes on at the Boathouse Party stays at the Boathouse Party.
Click to expand...

Yeah, we don't need any incriminating evidence!

Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny

For security reasons, some people do not want their pictures posted on the Internet.

Rainbows!


----------



## Stephanie

Oh, I understand that. For those that don't mind, the rest of us that can't make it would still love to see all the fun.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Maybe we could just black out everyone's faceand post pics, like they do in the "fashion don'ts" section inmagazines! Hee hee!


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote:*


> Maybe we could just black out everyone's face and post pics,like they do in the "fashion don'ts" section in magazines!Hee hee!


BUNNY MASKS!!!


----------



## Carolyn

*mambo101 wrote:*


> No way. What goes on at the Boathouse Party stays at theBoathouse Party.




*laughs*


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Danielle Hayduk is bringing steak for us all because shedidn't like theHot Dog Dinner
> 
> forthe After-Party Party.
> 
> -Carolyn


Carolyn,

Concerning the after party party:

Is the beach Private or public??

How late will we be able to carryon??

Do we need to do anything to make sure we can cook up thesteaks??.....Everybody remeber to bring your own steak knives (I'llbring all of the extra I have).....and drinks!!

Will they have any problems with us setting off a few fireworks?? 

Is there somewhere to get out of the weather in case there is any?

Sorry about the barage of questions....I'm such a pain!!

Also, is there an ice machine at the Boathouse or the school perhaps?

~Jim


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*JimD wrote:*


> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we couldjust black out everyone's face and post pics, like they do in the"fashion don'ts" section in magazines! Hee hee!
> 
> 
> 
> BUNNY MASKS!!!
Click to expand...



Buck would have *loved* that!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Laura wrote:



mambo101wrote:



Stephaniewrote: 



LOL

All I can say is you people better take a ton of pictures! If there'snot a flash going off every two seconds someone's gonna have to answer!

Click to expand...

No way. What goes on at the Boathouse Party stays at the Boathouse Party.

Click to expand...

Yeah, we don't need any incriminating evidence!

Laura

Click to expand...

*
*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> For security reasons, some people do not want their pictures posted on the Internet.
> 
> Rainbows!




Carolyn's worried about photos of herfanny with a "Bad Girl" heart tatoo'd on it showing up on the forum!


----------



## mambo101

i cant wait!!!:groupparty:


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Carolyn's worriedabout photosof her fanny with a "Bad Girl" heart tatoo'd on it showing up onthe forum!


......it'll probably wash off during THE WATERFIGHT.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Carolyn's worried about photosof her fanny with a "Bad Girl" heart tatoo'd on it showing up on theforum!


Hee hee!


----------



## Carolyn

You're askin for it, Razzamattazz. 

I've got your butt shot righthere...



She's going toget DRENCHED with the water balloon fight, Jim!

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*9 DAYS FOLKS!!!!*



:colors::colors::colors::colors::colors::colors::colors::colors::colors:


----------



## Carolyn

Ibetter get to cleaning my place! Of course, if it's a mess,you'll all understand that it was the bunnies that did it,right? 

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> You're askin for it, Razzamattazz.
> 
> 
> She's going toget DRENCHED with the water balloon fight, Jim!
> 
> -Carolyn


That's right after the *SUSHI EATING CONTEST* isn't it??

~Jim


----------



## Carolyn

As a matter of fact, it is. Thanks for reminding me. 







-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I've got your butt shot righthere...
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


That's just not right!:shock2:


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Ibetter get to cleaning my place! Of course, if it's a mess,you'll all understand that it was the bunnies that did it,right?
> 
> -Carolyn


Of course. We all know what slobs bunnies are, leaving theirempty beer bottles everywhere and never emptying their ashtrays.







Laura


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

There are a fewthings in life that people just don't want to see. One of them is me inwet clothes!






The other would be me with sushi barf all over my wet clothes! :X

Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Laura wrote: *


> Of course. We all know what slobs bunnies are, leaving theirempty beer bottles everywhere and never emptying their ashtrays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura


Spit on my keyboard, Fell out ofmy chair, Rolling on the floor....Waaaayyyy too early in the day tolaugh thishard!


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibetter get to cleaning my place! Of course, if it's a mess,you'll all understand that it was the bunnies that did it,right?
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. We all know what slobs bunnies are, leaving theirempty beer bottles everywhere and never emptying their ashtrays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura
Click to expand...



Exxxactly! I knew you 'bunny people' would understand.

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> There are a few things in lifethat people just don't want to see. One of them is me in wet clothes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other would be me with sushi barf all over my wet clothes! :X
> 
> Raspberry


we won't take pictures


----------



## Carolyn

Aww don't sweat it, Raspberry.

We could handle seeing that. NOT a problem. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> There are a few things in lifethat people just don't want to see. One of them is me in wet clothes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other would be me with sushi barf all over my wet clothes! :X
> 
> Raspberry


This from someone who suggested streaking on the beach? Nekkid is okay, but a wet t-shirt isn't???


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I just looked up Partyville on Weather.com andit's showing rain for next week. Hopefully, that willchange. 

I also noticed it's 78 degrees there right now. It's 101here, so 78 sounds VERY cool. I will certainly enjoythat.





Laura


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> Ijust looked up Partyville on Weather.com and it's showing rain for nextweek. Hopefully, that will change.
> 
> I also noticed it's 78 degrees there right now. It's 101here, so 78 sounds VERY cool. I will certainly enjoythat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura




Dontcha know .......it can't rain on da bunniehuggers party!!!!Faggadaboutit.

Even if it does we'll still have a blast. What's a little water anyways? 

It's supposed to be high of 80 degrees for that Saturday and a low of55. And yes they are forecasting showers, but you know how wrong theycan be.


----------



## Carolyn

Don't worry about the showers, Folks.We have sufficient protection from the rain and can still take in thefresh air. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JimD wrote: *


> Evenif it does we'll still have a blast. What's a little wateranyways?





> Oh, I know, Jim. I justdon't want my beer to get watereddown.


Laura


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it doeswe'll still have a blast. What's alittle wateranyways?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know, Jim. Ijust don't want my beer to get watereddown.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laura
Click to expand...

I've got some of those little umbrella thingies for tropical drinks...we can use those to keep our beers "dry"


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs




----------



## Carolyn

_Believe me, Folks_,

JimD and ILMBs have thought of E V E R Y T H I N G.

And Thank GOD for them! ray: ray:

My mind is a blank. I truly don't know _what_ I'd do without them. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Hooray for JimD and I LuV MaH BuNs! :groupparty:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Hey Jim (or anyone who can help),

I have a request for the musical selection: The Stones,baby!



I heard "Hangfire" on the way to work this morning andthought it would be a great song for the party. 

If anyone has a "Best Of" CD, please bring it. I love theStones, but can't find any oftheir CDs. I know Ihave some somewhere, but since we moved two years ago, I can'tfindsomeof my stuff. 

Laura


----------



## JimD

8

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JimD

Isn't Raspberry&amp;Co in route to the party today???

ROAD TRIP !!!!!!:dragster:

Godspeed!!!

Have a safe and fun trip!!!

Seeya there!!!


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote: *


> If anyone has a "Best Of" CD, please bring it.
> Laura




Will do! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*JimD wrote: *


> Isn't Raspberry&amp;Co in route to the party today???
> 
> ROAD TRIP !!!!!!:dragster:
> 
> Godspeed!!!
> 
> Have a safe and fun trip!!!
> 
> Seeya there!!!




Not quite yet, JimD. She and SLG called me last night as theyare on their way to a Lake for a family reunion over the next 5days. They get home, and havea day to get ready andthen they're on their way to the party. They have built acage for Sebbie to travel in the car with them, so all they have to dois pack up and get on the road. 





-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Isn'tRaspberry&amp;Co in route to the party today???
> 
> ROAD TRIP !!!!!!:dragster:
> 
> Godspeed!!!
> 
> Have a safe and fun trip!!!
> 
> Seeya there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite yet, JimD. She and SLG called me last night as theyare on their way to a Lake for a family reunion over the next 5days. They get home, and havea day to get ready andthen they're on their way to the party. They have built acage for Sebbie to travel in the car with them, so all they have to dois pack up and get on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...

oooops. False start folks!!:embarrassed:


----------



## Carolyn

It's nothing to be embarrassed about,Jim! I was impressed you remembered they were on the road inthe first place. :shock2:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

You're not the least bit excited about this, are ya Jim?



Laura


----------



## Carolyn

Gotta love that JimD!

:hug:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Gotta love that JimD!
> 
> :hug:


I don't know what we'd do without him. 

I'm excited too, Jim. Going to work gets harder every day. I can't wait to leave.

Laura


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> You're not the least bit excited about this, are ya Jim?
> 
> 
> 
> Laura


nope.


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote: *


> I don't know what we'd do without him.
> 
> I'm excited too, Jim. Going to work gets harder every day. I can't wait to leave.
> 
> Laura


Agree on that point, Laura. Very much looking forward to spending time with you quality folks. 

:groupparty:



-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love that JimD!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what we'd do without him.
> 
> I'm excited too, Jim. Going to work gets harder every day. I can't wait to leave.
> 
> Laura
Click to expand...

Next Friday is going to be the hardest. I'm going to try to get out of work around noon. 

Originally I wasn't supposed to work on Friday.....can you say "BUNNIE POOPIES!!!"


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I'm supposed to be off Thursday, but I think I'mworking that morning, IF I've got everything in order. I'mreally bad about putting things off 'til the last minute, so I'llprobably be going to the 24 hour Walmart, looking for sunscreen andearplugs at 3:00am Friday morning! We have to be at theairport at 5:00am Friday.


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Gotta love that JimD!
> 
> :hug:


Right back at yaLady!!!:hug:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JimD wrote: *


> 8
> 
> :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


Yikes! I need to do some of this:





Fat looks better tan, baby!

Laura


----------



## Zee

God it's going to be soooo quiet here that day.Well us members online that day, will just have to have an online partyof our own.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I'd bring my hubby's laptop and check in, but I don't think the little motel I'm staying at has internet access!


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> I'dbring my hubby's laptop and check in, but I don't think the littlemotel I'm staying at has internet access!


NO INTERNET?!?!?!

The PS2 will most definately be packed. I hope it will hook up to the TV in the room!

Although we'll probably party at Carolyn's until dawn ya know. And thenthere's the *after-*after partay partay partay on Saturday night,too (jk).

Gee I wonder if they'll mind that Carolyn is having all these all-night partays???(jk again)

Is there a Starbucks nearby....we're gonna need coffee. Ooooo wait...we gotst in-room coffee makers...too cool.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JimD wrote: *


> Ooooo wait...we gotst in-room coffee makers...too cool.


Now THAT is Up-Town!

Fancy!

This is all I need:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

[align=center]













[/align]


[align=center]I CANT WAIT I CANT WAIT I CANT WAIT!![/align]
[align=center]THERE IS WORK TO BE DONE!![/align]
[align=center]OFF TO THE COMPUTER!![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]

[/align]


----------



## JimD

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]I CANT WAIT I CANT WAIT I CANT WAIT!![/align]
> 
> [align=center]THERE IS WORK TO BE DONE!![/align]
> 
> [align=center]OFF TO THE COMPUTER!![/align]
> 
> [align=center][/align]
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> [/align]


Sooooo....quit chatting on the forum and get to work


----------



## bunsforlife

Now I am REALLY tempted to go up to Tucker Town on Friday night after work,.

Dont mind my typing. Had a rugff day at work and a couple of bloody marys make Buns a happy bunmommy.

But I want shawn to meet yous guys so I had better just go up onSaturday. Or m aybve I should come up and just drive back tocome back up. I am crazy like that! 

I think it is so cool that there is a cage for Sebby to travelin. Nubi and Guin are just gunna come in the carriers in thecar. The kittens are gunna miss me tho! You shoudlaseen the greeting I got when I came home from work today.They knew I had a rough day and everyone was greeting me making aruckus... or maybe because they knew I had groxceries and groceries =treats.


----------



## mambo101

The time has come...................

















TO GET PSYCHED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:groupparty::ele::bunnydance::clap::runningrabbit::yes::race:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]DONE WITH THE COMPUTER!![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]TOOK PICTURES OF ALL THE BUNNIES!![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]













[/align]
[align=center]NOW ITS TIME TOPPPPPAAAARRRRTTTTTAAAAYYYY!![/align]


----------



## Carolyn

Went to The Party Store yesterday and got theutensils, plates, napkins, and all that jazz. Can't believe we're inthe week it's taking place now. At one point it seemed so far away, andwith the blink of an eye, it's here. 

(Cali just did such a fast binky that she ran into the table. Even she can feel that The Bunny People are coming.) 

:bunnydance::colors::bunnydance::colors::bunnydance::colors:

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Poor Cali, I hope she didn't hurt herself. 

Even though I won't be there, I canfeelthe excitementtoo. You've done a good job Carolyn.

Rainbows!


----------



## Carolyn

Cali's fine. Thanks for asking, Pet_Bunny. She just got too excited. She didn't hit hard.

This party is truly a group effort. I can't take the credit for doing everything, That's For Sure! 

You'll be there in spirit with us.

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

Im just excited, even though Im not going to be there.

I cannot wait to see the pics of all the buns together, and of course of all the humans together.

*NOT LONG TO GO !!!!!*


----------



## Ally

I am SO EXCITED!!! Man, it's coming up quick! I just can't wait! We are gonna have so much fun!!!

Although, I am a little nervous about my first plane flight, but I'llbe okay! I can't think of a better place to go to on my firstplane flight!

I am already picturing it now... All us bunny people, sharingstories, laughing, dancing crazy, singing together, and muchmore! It is going to be one heck of a party!!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Oh yeah, I forgot, and WATER BALLOON FIGHTING!!!!!!!!! It is gonna be great!!!

Ally


----------



## Ally

oops... Double Post. Sorry!:embarrassed:


----------



## bunsforlife

Soooo Exciting! =) cant wait until Saturday!!

Unfortunatly I have to work one extra day this week =p was so excitedbecause I only had 3 more days of work until the Partay. Butnow I have training on Thursday (my day off of course). 

PLEEEEEEASSSEEE let me get this new job!


----------



## JimD

***adds water balloons to list...._large ones_...***

:sunshine:


----------



## Carolyn

JimD wrote:


> ***adds water balloons to list...._large ones_...***
> 
> :sunshine:



I've got a bag of 200, My Friend. 

:dancing:


----------



## Ally

Y'all better get ready! Me, Carolyn, and SLG are gonna win!!





Ally


----------



## Malo

Might want to add super soakers and hoses to the list too


----------



## Ally

Great idea!!!

:highfive:

Once again, y'all are gonna get soaked!!!





Ally


----------



## Carolyn

Ally wrote:


> Y'all better get ready!? Me, Carolyn, and SLG are gonna win!!
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ally?



We get I_luv_mah_buns too!

:dancing:


----------



## Ally

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Ally wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all better get ready!? Me, Carolyn, and SLG are gonna win!!
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We get I_luv_mah_buns too!
> 
> :dancing:
Click to expand...

OH YEAH,BABY!!



With Danielle, we areunbeatable!



Ally


----------



## dajeti2

Now one ofya'll just HAVE to soak Carolyn at least once for me. She is just feeling too comfortable.





Tina


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

hey carlyon!







 ARE YOU REDDY 

TO GET THIS PARTY

STARTED!!!!!!:groupparty:


----------



## 

Oh SLG! I love your Avatar ,!!! how sweet ,


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*Ally wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ally wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all better get ready!? Me, Carolyn, and SLG are gonna win!!
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We get I_luv_mah_buns too!
> 
> :dancing:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH YEAH,BABY!!
> 
> 
> 
> With Danielle, we areunbeatable!
> 
> 
> 
> Ally
Click to expand...













HOW DID I GET INVOLVED??? WAIT A MIN!!


----------



## Carolyn

*Sebastians Little Girl wrote: *


> hey carlyon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU REDDY
> 
> TO GET THIS PARTY
> 
> STARTED!!!!!!:groupparty:




_SOOOOOO _READY,SLG! The Missusarrives Thursday, and the party will start then. We can'twait to meet and greet everyone and hang out with them.Cali's grown some more for the arrival of her hubby. Therabbits in Tucker Town are definitely getting psyched. Haveto give them all the Salon treatment tomorrow...nails, hair, you knowthe drill. 

* * * *

Danielle, you don't have to participate if you don't wish to.



-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*4*

:dancing::dancing::dancing::dancing:


----------



## Ally

Danielle, you're still a kid at heart like Carolyn, right?

C'mon, we need your skills!! Pleeease!

Ally


----------



## bunsforlife

Oohh I am sooooooooooooooooo excited!Work tonight, see my nephew tomorrow, a little OT training and anotherday of work and then PAAAAAAARRRRRTTTTTTYYYY!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Ally wrote: *


> Y'all better get ready! Me, Carolyn, and SLG are gonna win!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ally





> Great idea!!!
> 
> :highfive:
> 
> Once again, y'all are gonna get soaked!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ally


My child is talking *FAR*too muchsmack!

You gotta put your money where your mouth is, baby!

Love,

Mom


----------



## Carolyn

Don't you worry 'bout it, "Mom".

We plan on puttingthe waterballoons exactly whereshesays wewill.



-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Weplan on puttingthe waterballoons exactly whereshesays wewill.
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


She had lots of practice Saturday. She got SOAKED, in herclothes, Saturday at her cousin's birthday party. Instead ofbobbing for apples, the kids all decided to grab cups and throw wateron each other (I wonder who started that???).

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote: *


> (I wonder who started that???).
> 
> Laura




Well I KNOW it wasn't my girl, Ally!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I wonder if you can bring Super Soakers on planes....













Maybe that's not such a good idea.


----------



## Saffy

I hope you all have a fantastic time this weekend !!


----------



## dajeti2

Somebody soak Carolyn for me. Laura, how aboutyou.Carolyn is just feeling a bit full of herself. She needsa good soaking huh huh...





Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I think you can rest assured that NO ONEinvolved will be left dry. If you are seenpickingupa balloon, you areautomaticallytargeted. Carolyn already told me she's wearing a swimsuitunder her clothes, "just in case". HAH! Just incase! That's funny.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

I don't plan on being dry, and I plan on taking you all there with me.

-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

*1 more day! I leave in 1 more day!* 













Im gonna be on Carolyns team! 

Im packing me and Sebastians stuff today and going to get mynails done this afternoon! I can't wait to see you Carolyn!!!! 

Its going to be sooooo *FUN!!!!!*


----------



## Carolyn

I can't WAIT either, SLG!!!! 

I wish it was TODAY!!!!!



:hug::waiting::kiss:



We're going to get the parents SO SOAKING WET! :gun:

It's going to be GREAT!

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

*Laura wrote: *


> Ithink you can rest assured that NO ONE involved will be leftdry. If you are seenpicking upa balloon,you areautomatically targeted. Carolyn already toldme she's wearing a swimsuit under her clothes, "just incase". HAH! Just in case! That's funny.
> 
> Laura


YEA!!! If I was coming I was going to get one of those punchballoons. You know the ones that are big and round and you attach therubberband. Well I had one with Carolyn's name all over it.

I so want one of ya'll to drench her and tell her that one is from TINA.

Laura, please, please, please get her for me.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2

Carolyn just called and I have one thing to say...



ohand





Tina


----------



## 

:laugh:Ya'll are nuts and certifiable , you know this right !!!!!!

Im waiting to see ifRasberry Brings that supersoaker she got Sebbiwith lmao !!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn

Tina's so brave when she's not in the line of fire. 





-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Oh no, you didn't gothere.



I will be coming to visit one day and I'm bringing the super soaker.Can you say bath time.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Carolyn,

You'd better watch out. You'll get Tina all riled up andshe'll drive up just to kick your butt with her big sizefour!



Hee hee


----------



## Malo

I hope you have fun!

I will be at the fairgrounds for a two day 4-H County with one of myminiature horses. This will be my second time driving my mare away fromhome, and to be honest, we haven't gotten much practice either becauseof the heat and festivities. Im a bit co cky about showmanship though,I have always won my showmanship classes.


----------



## dajeti2

*Laura wrote: *


> Carolyn,
> 
> You'd better watch out. You'll get Tina all riled up andshe'll drive up just to kick your butt with her big sizefour!
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee






I sooooooooooooooooo wish I could. 

Oh and it's a size...

..2

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Oh and it's a size...
> 
> ..2
> 
> Tina


No way! Well, no wonder you have trouble picking up Apollo! You don't have anything to anchor you!



Laura


----------



## JimD

Here's a basic list of things that you may want to think about bringing to the party:

[*]A blanket or large tablecloth-if the grass may be damp, bring a plastic tarp, too 
[*]Napkins 
[*]Baby wipes (or a few damp washcloths in plastic bags) 
[*]Paper plates, plastic cups and plastic utensils (why spoil the fun washing dishes or worrying about breaking glassware?) 
[*]A manual can opener 
[*]A corkscrew 
[*]A small cutting board and knife 
[*]Aluminum foil 
[*]plastic zipper storage bags for leftovers 
[*]Hand sanitizer 
[*]Two ice chests or picnic coolers: one for beverages; one for perishable foods 
[*]Ice 
[*]Bottled water 
[*]Beverages 
[*]Condiments 
[*]Extra garbage bags for clean-up 
[*]Matches or a lighter
[*]Swimsuit and a change of clothes
[*]Towel
[*]Sunscreen and/or a hat &amp; sunglasses
[*]Insect repellent 
[*]A small first aid kit
[*]Games or toys 
[*]A flashlight 
[*]A portable radio 
[*]Sweater or windbreakers and long pants
[*]Umbrella (if you got it, you won't need it, so be sure to bring one along)


----------



## Carolyn

Three cheers for JimD!

Hip HipHooray!!



Hip HipHooray!!



Hip HipHooray!!





I should have enough of plates and stuff, but I suppose a small stash couldn't hurt. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Emmy-webby

Aww. I wish I could go..but I'm so far away  The party sounds so much fun


----------



## Ally

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *Laura wrote: *





> (I wonder who started that???).
> 
> Laura





> Well I KNOW it wasn't my girl, Ally!


Well... Technically it wasn't me!





Ally


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

:shock2::shock2::shock2:

Wow, i missed so much

Anyway, I cant wait to see you all! I guess im just really tired and iam missing a lot. *yawn* i need to get a on proper sleep rutine. :sleep:

Well, GOOD NIGHT! lol 



***************************************************

Carolyn, you better believe I am going to soak your bootay!!


----------



## mambo101

Two more daysfor me. I'm leaving Friday morning!!!!:groupparty:


----------



## Ally

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> Carolyn, you better believe I am going to soak your bootay!!


WHAT?!

I thought you were on our side!:X

Ally


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*Ally wrote:*


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Carolyn, you better believe I am going to soak your bootay!!
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?!
> 
> I thought you were on our side!:X
> 
> Ally
Click to expand...



IM ON MYSIDE!!! :dancing:


----------



## bunsforlife

I agree... I am an equal opportunity soaker. =)

Soooooooo excited! Yay! One more day of workdown. Have a day of training and a day of work left beforethe party!


----------



## dajeti2




----------



## RaspberrySwirl

It is 3:00 am andI am sopooped!

I've been working, packing, running errandsand getting everything ready to go all day long. Everyone else went tobed hoursago! :XI can't believe SLG could evensleep! She will be calling Carolyn on my cell phone every 100miles!

I've got a Treo Palm Pilot that has Internetaccess but for some reason the forum won't let me log on!:X:X:XOtherwise I could wile away the hours on the roadchatting with you all on the forum as we cruise on down the road! Weare leaving as soon as we getaround in the morning and if Ihave time I will take a photoof SLG's side of the car andpost it for everyone to see later! Her window will have brightyellowletters that say- 

*"TUCKER TOWN ORBUST!"*

I'll see you all soon! It's at least a 24hour drive and that's without any stops! :shock:

Boathouse Bunny Party, Here We Come!!!!

Raspberry


----------



## Zee

Have a safe journey to Tucker Town.

Same you can't log in on the road.

Cant wait to see a piccy of the side of the car.

Have Fun

~Zee


----------



## Meganc731

Stay safe Raspberry, have fun!

Megan


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Boathouse Bunny Party, Here WeCome!!!!
> 
> Raspberry


Now?? Now??

OK!!!!!

ROAD TRIP !!!!!!:dragster:

Godspeed!!!

Have a safe and fun trip!!!

Seeya there!!!


----------



## JimD

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> *Ally wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *ILuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Carolyn, you better believe I amgoing to soak your bootay!!
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?!
> 
> I thought you were on our side!:X
> 
> Ally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IM ON MYSIDE!!! :dancing:
Click to expand...



I'll be the one holding a bunnie......and keeping score, K? Except forwhen I'm eatin or drinkin...at that time I won't be keepingscore .

***reconsiders bringing Rosie-roo.....make note not to put the bunner down at any time during the waterfight***


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JimD wrote: *


> I'll be the one holding a bunnie......and keeping score, K?


WHAT EVER!!!

Your score card had better be plastic!


----------



## Carolyn

D'ems Fightin Words, Dani!

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

Raspberry, Have a great and safe trip.

Jim, may I suggest a rain slicker for Rosie.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Bye!Bye!


----------



## Zee

*:laugh:

RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


>


----------



## naturestee

Drive safe, Raspberry! And everyone else, too! I wish I could be there, too.


----------



## dajeti2

OMGosh Raspberry, that is adorable but how can poor SLG look out the window now?:shock:

Tina


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the oneholding a bunnie......and keeping score, K?
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT EVER!!!
> 
> Your score card had better be plastic!
Click to expand...

Ya wouldn't soak a man holdin a bunnie....would ya?:apollo:

Ya wouldn't want to get the sparklies wet, right???:magicwand:



...or the graham crackers:cooking:



ummmm....maybe I should just go fishing during the waterfight.....:fishing:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Bye!Bye!




She has this look on her face saying... SLEEP


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

HeyDaddy....





CAN I HAVE A TUCKERTOWN OR BUST SIGN TOOOOOO????

pllllease??


----------



## Carolyn

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Bye!Bye!???
> 
> ?



:star: :star: :star: :star: :star:

It doesn't get better than that!

:blueribbon:

-Carolyn


* * * * * * * *

JimD, by the sounds of it, from what Laura seems to be saying to you is "You can run, but you can't hide." 

By the way, anyone notice how Quiet Mambo101 is during all of this chatter?

Yuuu Hooo, Mamboooo??? 

onder:


----------



## Carolyn

I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:


> HeyDaddy....??
> 
> ?
> 
> ?
> 
> CAN I HAVE A TUCKER?TOWN OR BUST SIGN TOOOOOO????
> 
> pllllease?? ?




:laugh:


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Bye!Bye!





>





"Are we there yet???"

Lookie you can see Seb's cage in the back seat!!!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Um, who's gonna pick up the 10,000 pieces of latex after the balloon war?


----------



## mambo101

*Carolyn wrote:*


> By the way, anyone notice how Quiet Mambo101 isduring all of this chatter?
> 
> Yuuu Hooo, Mamboooo???
> 
> onder:


I'm just hiding from all this water battle talk.:foreheadsmack:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*Laura wrote: *


> Um, who's gonna pick up the 10,000 pieces of latex after the balloon war?






Thanks for volunteering Laura!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

HA HA HA HA HA

AAAAHHHHHHHH

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## JimD

3 DAYS 'TIL THE BOATHOUSE PARTY!!!



:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:

*Soooooo*......

*Who all is goin' ??* .....Danielle and Me

*Where y'all stayin' ?? .....*The Sharon Motor Lodge

*When are ya gettin' there and when will y'all beleavin' ??* .....We're arriving Friday afternoonand leaving sometime on Sunday

*Whatcha bring to eat at the partay??*.....Probably Hero/Hoagie/Sub sandwiches and salads....andwater/soda/ice tea...AND BEER


----------



## Carolyn

Ras wrote me 2.5 hours ago and was in St. Louis.She's already missing the open plains of Kansas. Wait'll she getscloser to Tucker Town! 

SLG was watching a DVD, and Sebbie was in his cage frantically rearranging things. 



-Carolyn


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Raswrote me 2.5 hours ago and was in St. Louis. She's already missing theopen plains of Kansas. Wait'll she gets closer to Tucker Town!
> 
> SLG was watching a DVD, and Sebbie was in his cage frantically rearranging things.
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn




Aww lucky little girl... I want to go already! I really wanna bringRosie-roo... oh well, we will just have to play dress up with Sebbie!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Woo Hoo! Work is over and it's almosttime topar-tay!



I'm off tomorrow to pack and get everything in order and then we fly out Friday morning at 6:00am!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

Rosie Roo will be just as happy at home. 

There will be plenty of bunnies there to entertain and cuddle with. 

* * * * *

Laura,

Don't bother taking a shower on Saturday. The way I'm going to drenchyou with waterballoons, you won't need one. _Trust Me!_ 

Same goes for Ms. Razzamattaz and Oh...Danielle...didn't I hear thatyou were on your "Own Side"? Tsk, Tsk, Tsk. What a pity for you. 

Bwwwahhahahahahahahahahahahaha

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife

This is gunna bea fun party! 

Of course I cant get REALLY excited yet since I have to go into worktoday on my day off ::grumbles really frustrated:: I amsooooooooooooooo tempted to skip the training. 

I never got confirmation on the training. I emailed thetraining coordinator on Tuesday asking her to call me Wednesday toverify the times of the training since I am off the next twodays. Gave her my number and everything. She didntverify. 

Since I live an hour away I am going to be ROYALLY ticked off if it is cancelled like last time.


----------



## mambo101

T minus24 hours and counting till takeoff for Tucker Town!!!!

:yes:


----------



## Carolyn

Raspberry and family are now in Ohio. They tooka 5-hour nap yesterday in a hotel, and got back on the road. Theycouldn't go much longer than that because SLG has her heart set ongetting to my place today and anything else is 'unacceptable'.

:dragster:

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife

::Laughs:: SLG is quite the slave driver =)


----------



## Ally

LESS THAN 24 HOURS UNTIL WE GET ON THE PLANE TO CONNECTICUT!!!!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:





AND I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!

Ally


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Theycouldn't go much longer than that because SLG has her *heart seton getting to my place today and anything else is 'unacceptable'.
> *
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


My sentiments exactly!!!

24 hours and 5 minutes until I leave!!!!!!


----------



## JimD

I gotta make my banner that says "TUCKER TOWN ORBUST!!!". Maybe one that says "BEEP IF YA LUV BUNNIES!!", too. It'ssuppose to rain so I think we'll make ones that go inside the carwindows. 

Hey Mambo &amp; Dootsmom....maybe we'll see each other in route. Belooking for me on the road. I'll be in the little gold car that's doingbinkies all the way to Lakeville.

Is everybody packed ???? Not me!! Open suitcase...open dresserdrawers...take stuff from drawers and put in suitcase...closesuitcase....10 minutes tops....ez.

Are ya ready to have fun ??? I am!!

Got instructions for the bunniesitters and emergency phone #s? Ummmmm...I guess I should do this, too.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JimD wrote: *


> Iseverybody packed ???? Not me!! Open suitcase...open dresserdrawers...take stuff from drawers and put in suitcase...closesuitcase....10 minutes tops....ez.


I'm not packed, either, Jim. I figured I could throw in acouple of t-shirts, shorts,and flip flops and be done, butnow I'm looking at the forecast and the highs are only around 70 fortomorrow and Saturday. Hmmm... may need some pants,jacketand tennis shoes for night-time. 

Laura


----------



## mambo101

I'm not packed yet either. I still gotta do some laundry tonight.:?


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

I still need to pack... everything... still needto put together the ghost stories.... god i am tired, i finally sleptfor 12 hours,after being awake and worried about myboyfriends daughter for the past 30 hours. But she is getting betterand hopefully comming home from the hospital tonight after her CATscan. Geewiz i am sleepie!!



Well... of to do... something  



&lt;3

Danielle


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Is everybodypacked ???? Not me!! Open suitcase...open dresser drawers...take stufffrom drawers and put in suitcase...close suitcase....10 minutestops....ez.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not packed, either, Jim. I figured I could throw in acouple of t-shirts, shorts,and flip flops and be done, butnow I'm looking at the forecast and the highs are only around 70 fortomorrow and Saturday. Hmmm... may need some pants,jacketand tennis shoes for night-time.
> 
> Laura
Click to expand...

......you don't want to be walking around in *soaking wetclothes* after the water battle if it's only going to be 70.

....and we may have to hide in the woods if the cops show up during the fireworks so shoes are also a good idea.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*JimD wrote:*


> *Laura wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Is everybodypacked ???? Not me!! Open suitcase...open dresser drawers...take stufffrom drawers and put in suitcase...close suitcase....10 minutestops....ez.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not packed, either, Jim. I figured I could throw in acouple of t-shirts, shorts,and flip flops and be done, butnow I'm looking at the forecast and the highs are only around 70 fortomorrow and Saturday. Hmmm... may need some pants,jacketand tennis shoes for night-time.
> 
> Laura
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......you don't want to be walking around in *soaking wetclothes* after the water battle if it's only going to be 70.
> 
> ....and we may have to hide in the woods if the cops show up during the fireworks so shoes are also a good idea.
Click to expand...





Ill grab the bunnies and run!!!


----------



## JimD

*mambo101 wrote: *


> I'm not packed yet either. I still gotta do some laundry tonight.:?


No worries...you don't need to do laundry...your clothes will get cleaned during *the water battle*.....


----------



## Mommarsd

JimD - who will be washing your clothes tonight?


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*Mommarsd wrote: *


> JimD - who will be washing your clothes tonight?






YOU WILL MOMMA!!


----------



## JimD

*Mommarsd wrote: *


> JimD - who will be washing your clothes tonight?


Who *is* this "one-post-since-Feb" member anywho??? :disgust:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Gr stop bickering on the computer! I would wash them but momma wont let me...


----------



## JimD

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> Gr stop bickering on the computer! I would wash them butmomma wont let me...


According to your mother I "don't even fold the towels the right way". Go figure!?!?


----------



## Carolyn

Tsk...Oh JimD!!!

_Please_ tell me that after all these years you've taken time to figure out the correct way of folding the towels. 

:foreheadsmack:


-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Ya'll got a busy night of laundry and packing in front of you!

Just make sure you get enough of sleep tonight. Tomorrow starts a Big Weekend.

:balloons:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

No way I'm getting sleep tonight. Ihave to get showered, go visit my mom, take Ally to gymnastics, go toHome Depot, Target, the grocery store, come home, cook, laundry, packand I have to be up at 3:00am!!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

UHT OH!! I NEED HELP!!

This might sound kinda silly but Ive never done the wash before and iwant to wash a pair of blue jeans, a black halter top with white trimand a brand new dark red shirt with an off white trim... can i was themtogether in cold water? i just dont want the white trim on my blackhalter to turn pink!!!


----------



## JimD

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> UHT OH!! I NEED HELP!!
> 
> This might sound kinda silly but Ive never done the wash before and iwant to wash a pair of blue jeans, a black halter top with white trimand a brand new dark red shirt with an off white trim... can i was themtogether in cold water? i just dont want the white trim on my blackhalter to turn pink!!!


:disgust:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

why are u shaking ur head at me? Mommy told me what to do, if it turns pink she will be in trouble!!


----------



## JimD

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> why are u shaking ur head at me? Mommy told me what to do,if it turns pink she will be in trouble!!


PUHLEEEZE DON'T WASH ANY OF MY CLOTHES, K ?!?!? :shock:


----------



## mambo101

t-minus 11 hours and counting till takeoff!!!:dude:


----------



## dootsmom

:run: Move my butt......move my butt....move my fat butt!!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*22dootsmom wrote: *


> :run: Move my butt......move my butt....move my fat butt!!!




Aww u shouldnt say that


----------



## mambo101

I'M ON MY WAY. SEE Y'ALL AT TUCKER TOWN!!!!

:colors::race:


----------



## Zee

*Have a good journey !!!!!*
*
mambo101 wrote: *


> I'M ON MY WAY. SEE Y'ALL AT TUCKER TOWN!!!!
> 
> :colors::race:


----------



## dajeti2

Have a safe tripMambo.



I want togo.



Tina


----------



## bunsforlife

Yay =) Safe trip to everyone! After this day of work I am gunna do some shoppin! 

Bought myself a bathingsuit just in case it rains... onder:

Gunna go get some bunny friendly snacks, some beer, got soda already...Oh I cant wait! Gotta get the fuzz butts packed and ready togo too =) Anubis has been on his BEST behavior thisweek... I think Buck whispered to him that he has to behave if he wantsto go! 

this is gunna be a BLAST!


----------



## Zee

*Dont worry Tina, we will have a party of our own online !!

dajeti2 wrote: *


> Iwant togo.
> 
> 
> 
> Tina


----------



## JimD

*mambo101 wrote: *


> I'M ON MY WAY. SEE Y'ALL AT TUCKER TOWN!!!!
> 
> :colors::race:


Have a safe trip mambo!!!!:wave:

~Jim

ray::England:ink iris:


----------



## 

Have a safe trip everyone Drive Carefully and God Speed .

Carolyn if you get achance can you let everyone knowthe rest have arrived safely ? .


----------



## JimD

:waiting:...can't wait......can't wait....

Leave work at noon...gas, bank, CVS, BEER....***cough-pack-ahem :embarrassed:***....load the car.

We'll probably hit the road around 2pm (EST)...or hopefully sooner.:dragster:

Little over 100 miles....figure 2 hours...maybe longer...CUZ IT'S RAINING :disgust:

*ETA TUCKER TOWN... 5PM!!!*:groupparty:





ray::England:ink iris:


----------



## Carolyn

The Missus arrived safe and sound at about 5:30last night, and Raspberry, SLG and Mark pulled in around 10:30 or 11.They stopped at the motel and then came over. SLG was bound anddetermined to arrive here. 

She and Sebastian are truly 'all that'. Bastian - the minute you holdhim - kisses and kisses and won't stop kissing. He's such an amazinglittle guy. 

SLG is more beautiful in person - inside and out - than I everimagined. Razz is even nice. :shock: The husband sits back and gets akick out of both of them. GREAT Family.

:star: 

-Carolyn


----------



## 

Awsome , great tohear Please give the Missusa Hug from me , Gladthey all arrived Safely


----------



## JimD

*I"M LEAVING WORK IN 10 MINUTES!!!!!!

WOOHOO!!!!!!:dancing:*


----------



## dootsmom

Hubby got excited, thinking that he was rid of me for the day. I fixed him!!!

He's coming!!! :laugh:


----------



## 

:laugh: LOL YouGet him Charlotte lol , be sure to naghim all the way and dont forgetthat wooley wittlerabbit lol.


----------



## FreddysMom

for anyone still there on sunday, should i bring any hamburger/hotdog stuff with me?


----------



## bunsforlife

WAhoo! All ready to go =)Just waiting for Shawn to get home from work, and packing up thefuzzbutts! And off we go! Huzzah!


----------



## BunnyMom

I'm right behind ya! Scott's on his way home, we gotta pack up the furry kids and go. See ya there!


----------



## bunsforlife

Drive Safe! =)

Oh and the furkids are going NUTS over here. Anubis startedrearranging his cage once he saw the carriers come out and Guineverehas been in and out of the bedroom all day! They knosomethins up =)


----------



## bunsforlife

Isnt it time to go yet mom?







I'm Ready to go!






Bunny Boathouse here I come!






No Osiris, you cant come too.


----------



## mambo101

I just got home from the Boathouse Party. It wasso nice to meet everybody there. It was also very cool to see all thebunnies that showed up. Thank you Carolyn for hosting such a greatparty. Thank you Mrs. Buck Jones for being such a great co-hostess.Thank you JimD for all the great door prizes. The rest of you and yourbunnies that I got to meet I hope you had a safe trip home. Hope to seeyou again next year.:highfive:


----------



## bunsforlife

Glad you got home safe Mambo! It wasGREAT meeting all you crazy bunny people =) Guinevere and Anubis had ablast, they came home, had some salad and promptly sprawled out whileGir huffed. 

Anubis is STILL on his best behavior so I am excited =) I am startingto think that Buck had a heart to heart with the Beast to get him tostop his bad behaviors. He hasnt sprayed me in a while too(knock on wood!) 

Oh and any pictures featuring myself or Shawn have permission to be posted  

TTFN!


----------



## mambo101

See! Nuby probably just needed a little road trip!


----------



## BunnyMom

Oh my God the bunny boathouse party was SO much FUN!!:groupparty:

It was so great meeting everyone! Scott and I had a blast! I even heardhim talking to his friends about it on the phone today. Thanks again toCarolyn and the Missus for hosting, thanks to Jim D and Danielle for agreat fireworks show in tribute to Buck Jones - totally awesome! Andthanks to Ally and Sebastian's Little Girl for the special song theysang for Buck - that was very sweet!

Here's a few pics from the party. Hopefully they post, because I'm really tired!


----------



## BunnyMom

My Mommy took Hef and I to the bunny boathouseparty. It was so much fun, but I am so tired today I can barely keep myeyes open.






Thanks again everyone!

Skittles


----------



## JimD

:dancingID WE HAVE A BLAST OR WHAT !?!?!?!

Thanks to everyone for making this a wonderful event...especially Carolyn &amp;Helen.

Good company, good food, good weather, cute bunnies, and so much morewill make for a lasting memory.....and many a great story, too!!

Any comments on the "Sharon Suites"??

"Waddya mean you don't want to follow me???"

"Make a left at the white picket fence."

"Hey, do you have any cell sevice...I don't . Wait I got it...no it's gone....ok it's back...oh man....Who's got a phonecard??"

"ALL AT ONCE!!!!".......

"We promise we didn't set anything on fire, m'am!!":embarrassed:


----------



## BunnyMom

*JimD wrote: *


> "Make a left at the white picket fence."



Oh, that would be my OTHER left! (Well, there was a white picket fence on the right, too!)


----------



## JimD

*BunnyMom wrote:*


> *JimD wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> "Make a left at the whitepicket fence."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that would be my OTHER left! (Well, there was a white picket fence on the right, too!)
Click to expand...

If memory serves me...I think almost _*every*_ house had a white picket fence :shock:

"Excuse me...Can you tell me how to get to Lake Whatchamajiggie??"***waits for laughter to subside***


----------



## FreddysMom

unfortunately i was not able to attend theboathouse bunnies party, but i did drive up the day after....it wasabsolutely gorgeous there!

heres the lake the party was held on







the boathouse from across the lake


























the little boys fishing were so cute






Cali was my first experience with a large bunny.. im still definately alittle afraid, but she was nothing but a big bag of mush ... what asweetheart






Tucker in his Hidey-Hole...better be careful Carolyn i want him


----------



## JimD

Great pics, FreedysMom!!

We didn't bring our camera so we have to enjoy the ones everybody else took.


----------



## Carolyn

On Sunday morning, *The Day After*, The Missusput on a sleeveless shirt, some dress pants, and her hat and walked upto church. 

When mass was over, my brother, his wife, and Mickaela and Liam met her outside of the church. 

The Missus blushed when my brother said, "Nice tattoo, Helen! It looked great when you were going up to get the eucharist." 

:embarrassed:

* * * * 

T H A N K Y O U all for coming. Each of you aresuch good, kind, and loving people. I couldn't've felt more comfortableand at ease with you than I did. 


:star:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

:laugh:

Just reading the comments. You guys crack me up!

Great pictures, Freddy's Mom. :blueribbon:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Razz is even nice. :shock:
> 
> -Carolyn


*Hey!!!*



***********************************

Speaking of nice...Here's a few nicepictures. It really was great. I'll add more as I have time to edit.But I'm quite pooped rightnow!



Raspberry

Ras, her hubby and SLG






The Missus and JimD






The water battle gang!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote:*


> "Nice tattoo, Helen!-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

FreddysMom,

Tucker's not up for dibs! Don't even _think_ about him and howbadly he wanted to come and live with you. Forget about how it was loveand cuddle at first sight...Just Forget It! 

:zoro: 

Next thing ya know, you'll be eyeing Cali. 

Kudos to You, My Friend! You pulled your courage together, felt yourfear of big rabbits, but and allowed yourself to get close to her andpet her anyway. :highfive: 

Anytime you want to get out of the city for a day or a night, you'remore than welcome to come drive up to Tucker Town and hang out at thelake. Bunnies welcome, of course!

* * * * * *

Now...Looking at the pictures that Raspberry posted...I now have one regret.

Anybody notice that Laura's hair is still dry after the water balloon fight??? :growl:


----------



## Carolyn

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ?"Nice tattoo,Helen!-Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> ?
Click to expand...



It was a Big 'ol Sunflower...

Of course it just so happened to match her outfit! Leave it to The Bunny!

How the heck do you get these tattoos off _any way_? I'm going for the rubbing alcohol. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Anybody notice that Laura's hair is still dry after thewater balloon fight??? :growl:


It's an optical illusion! Hee hee

I did get nailed good in the back of the head a couple of times,though. I think I was running away more than fighting back!

Laura


----------



## FreddysMom

baby oil should easily remove the temporary tats ...alcohol tends to turn it into sticky gook......

hehe....just make sure that Tucker boy is under lock n key .. i couldnt believe how mushy he was!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Howthe heck do you get these tattoos off _any way_? I'm going for therubbing alcohol.


Baby oil or vegetable oil should do the trick, unless you want to rub some wet tobacco on there. Hee hee

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

Buck Jones wrote:


> Oh, come on, folks! Don't tell us who can't/won't come. Tell uswho is definitely going to be there, so we can look forward to meetingyou!
> 
> Good Lord willing, the Missus and I will be there with some, if notall, our buns. The Boathouse Bunny Party environs are pretty posh andexquisite in a New England kind of way. This is the type of placeNorman Rockwell used to depict in many of his paintings. Idoubt you would be disappointed.
> 
> Buck




Buck never said that he'd be here for the party whenever I spoke to himabout it. He always said, "God Willing...we'll be there!" That alwaysbothered me. It bothered SLG when he said it to her when he was in thehospital as well. She caught it. 

I do think he had a hand in our group picture coming together as itdid. He loved this area, it was his idea to have it there when I showedhim and Helen the grounds. Some of you know, I wasn't looking forwardto it without him. That was the most I've smiled and had fun since TheMan died.

I sincerely Thank You All for coming. It was so important to me to haveyou all show up. I know it was inconvenient and I stole a lot of timeout of your busy schedules, but it really did help Helen and I with howyou came for us and for Buck.

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

FreddysMom wrote:


> .. i couldnt believe how mushy he was!




Now _why_ do you have to rub it in??? :foreheadsmack: 

I can honestly say that you're the first I've seen him just melt into like that other than me. 

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom

hehe...........im sorry.........jus give that lil boy some kisses for me!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Buck Jones wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on, folks!? Don't tell us who can't/won't come.? Tellus who is definitely going to be there, so we can look forward tomeeting you!
> 
> Good Lord willing, the Missus and I will be there with some, if notall, our buns.? The Boathouse Bunny Party environs are pretty posh andexquisite in a New England kind of way.? This is the type of placeNorman Rockwell used to depict in many of his paintings.? I doubt youwould be disappointed.
> 
> Buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buck never said that he'd be here for the party whenever I spoke to himabout it. He always said, "God Willing...we'll be there!" That alwaysbothered me. It bothered SLG when he said it to her when he was in thehospital as well. She caught it.
> 
> I do think he had a hand in our group picture coming together as itdid. He loved this area, it was his idea to have it there when I showedhim and Helen the grounds. Some of you know, I wasn't looking forwardto it without him. That was the most I've smiled and had fun since TheMan died.
> 
> I sincerely Thank You All for coming. It was so important to me to haveyou all show up. I know it was inconvenient and I stole a lot of timeout of your busy schedules, but it really did help Helen and I with howyou came for us and for Buck.
> 
> Much Love,
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...

I had such a hard time leaving HelenSaturday night. That's when the tears really began to flow for me. Ican't believe how easy she is to love and how quickly it happened forme. I stood there holding her while we said our good-byes and we wereboth crying and she said "Stop now, we will see each other again." 

Well,Itry to live life by that same kind ofattitude that Buck had - "God Willing"because Idon't believe there are any guarantees. You enjoy each andevery day to the fullest because you don't know what tomorrow willbring. You love everyone the best you can because you don't know howlong you will have to love them. I really, really hate goodbyes....asI'm sure everyone saw....SLG knowshow tough I've taken leaving my good buddybehind. She's beenfull of hugs and kisses. And yesterday after she got off the phone shecame running in and she grabbed my face and said "Momma, don't be sadanymore, Carolyn is comingto see us next." 

God Willing.

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

I was shocked you were so bummed, Raspberry. I know how you don't like friends, so your tears really threw me off. 

Yes, it was hard to say good-bye to everyone. We waited solong, had such fun, and with no set plans to do it again, it was abummer. SLG is 100% correct. It's totallyin my plan to come and visit with you folks for a long weekend in2006. No worries about that at all. I'm not doneannoying you yet, Chicky!

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> The Missus and JimD




Boy..... I'm I ugly or what ?!?! :shock:

Needed some more sleep for sure!!! I still haven't caught up yet...I overslept the last 2 mornings!!!


----------



## Carolyn

You don't know what you're talking about JimD!

:growl:

You're so wrong. Granted, you might've been tired, but you're not ugly. :nonono:

-Carolyn


----------



## Ally

I think he just needs some more "beauty sleep".

Ally


----------



## JimD

*BunnyMom wrote: *


>




Lookit me...like a grumpy old man!!!


----------



## JimD

I remeber watching Carolyn get NAILED by a waterballoon from behind. Iwas standing on the road up the hill. Great vantage point.SPLASH!!!!!

And look at SLG...she's SOAKED!!! She was the one who got thewhole thing started ***with a little help from mysupersoaker***

You bunch must have gone through at least 150 balloons!! Maybe more!


----------



## Carolyn

SLG was a victim of YOU, JimD! Who are you kidding??!?!?!?!?!

How convenient of you to be up on the hill and Raspberry inside theBoathouse during the time of the bombing. It was so hot thatday that it felt good to get one smashed on you. I'm readyfor another water balloon fight right now. 

Ally dumping the bucket on top of Danielle's head is something I won'tsoon forget. I was grateful to SLG, Ally, and Mickaela forhelping me get the others. 

I'd say our plan worked out very well, Girls. :highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*Carolyn wrote: *


> SLG was a victim of YOU, JimD! Who are you kidding??!?!?!?!?!
> 
> How convenient of you to be up on the hill and Raspberry inside theBoathouse during the time of the bombing. It was so hot thatday that it felt good to get one smashed on you. I'm readyfor another water balloon fight right now.
> 
> Ally dumping the bucket on top of Danielle's head is something I won'tsoon forget. I was grateful to SLG, Ally, and Mickaela forhelping me get the others.
> 
> I'd say our plan worked out very well, Girls. :highfive:
> 
> -Carolyn




Grrrrrrr :disgust:



Thats ok carolyn... u looked like aturkey!!


----------



## JimD

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> Thats ok carolyn... u looked like aturkey!!


Ya know...when that balloon hit Carolyn from behind it did kind of look like a turkey's tail


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## JimD

:laugh:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I know how you don't like friends...
> -Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## JimD

*Ally wrote: *


> I think he just needs some more "beauty sleep".
> 
> Ally



I'm thinking more like a beauty *hibernation*. 

3-4 months should make some kind ofimprovement.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Jim, you stop itrightnow!



That's a beautiful picture, taken at a beautiful moment! No more ugly jokes!!! :X

Raspberry


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*JimD wrote: *


> I'm thinking more like a beauty *hibernation*.


WAKE UP BUNNIES! :sunshine:

Everyone looks good. So nice to see whose bunnies are whose.

Rainbows!


----------



## Carolyn

FreddysMom and Tucker-Bucker...


----------



## Carolyn

My Baby Girl...


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*Carolyn wrote: *


> FreddysMom and Tucker-Bucker...




Look... ITS A SQUIRREL!! Look how big daddy is smiling!!


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Oh you are all so lovely. I just want to give you all a great big group hug. 

Note to Jim: "Jim what you saying about yourelf :disgust:, its not trueat all. You have such a happy, friendly,smiling face!

Vickie


----------



## FreddysMom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> FreddysMom and Tucker-Bucker...


awww its my lil buddy 

I was really so impressed on how sweet Cali is .. really helped ward away some of that big bunny fear!


----------



## JimD

*DaisyNBuster wrote: *


> Oh you are all so lovely. I just want to give you all a great big group hug.
> 
> Note to Jim: "Jim what you saying about yourelf :disgust:, its not trueat all. You have such a happy, friendly,smiling face!
> 
> Vickie




Thanks Vickie.

I smiled soooo much that weekend that my face still hurts!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*JimD wrote: *


> I smiled soooo much that weekend that my face still hurts!!!


Me too!


----------



## JimD

361 days to go until the next bunnie party.....right??


----------



## dootsmom

The next :groupparty:is in Kansas....right?!!


----------



## Carolyn

I _really_ miss you guys!This case of The Monday Morning Blues just hasn't passed since Helenleft on Monday. :sad:

I can't believe how fast it went and how great of a time we had! What a Great Group of People! :groupparty:

JimD and Danielle are coming back fora BBQ nextmonth. Anyone else that can/wishes to make the trip, c'moonnnup! 

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

Hey Raz!! Do they have sushi in Kansas?? 

Ya know......I was actually playing around with the idea of hosting next years party at my place in New Jersey.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JimD wrote: *


> Yaknow......I was actually playing around with the idea of hosting nextyears party at my place in New Jersey.


Well, if you don't have a motel as classy as the Sharon Motor Lodge, I'm just not coming!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

Tell it like it is, Laura!

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know......Iwas actually playing around with the idea of hosting next years partyat my place in New Jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you don't have a motel as classy as the Sharon Motor Lodge, I'm just not coming!
> 
> Laura
Click to expand...

Too bad we didn't get a chance to go swimming in their pool. :shock:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JimD wrote:*


> *Laura wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know......Iwas actually playing around with the idea of hosting next years partyat my place in New Jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you don't have a motel as classy as the Sharon Motor Lodge, I'm just not coming!
> 
> Laura
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad we didn't get a chance to go swimming in their pool. :shock:
Click to expand...

That's why there was a window in the shower, so you'd feel like youwere outside when you're bathing. Almost as good, huh?


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote:*


> *JimD wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Laura wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know......Iwas actually playing around with the idea of hosting next years partyat my place in New Jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you don't have a motel as classy as the Sharon Motor Lodge, I'm just not coming!
> 
> Laura
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad we didn't get a chance to go swimming in their pool. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why there was a window in the shower, so you'd feel like youwere outside when you're bathing. Almost as good, huh?
Click to expand...

If we went swimming in the pool, we would have looked like the carrotsthat Raz dumpedout......*GREEN* !!!:shock: EWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote:*


> That's why there was a window in the shower, so you'd feellike you were outside when you're bathing. Almost as good,huh?


:laugh:I'm cracking up big time here remembering Raz's impression of "streaking in the shower".:run:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

We could of, we really could of! :shock:

Sprint, hop up, turn around- Sprint, hopup, turnaround-



OH! I forgot to tell you guys I got agood shot of the swimming pool! I really think we should have got adiscount considering there were no lawn chairs for us to siton...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*dootsmom wrote: *


> The next :groupparty:is in Kansas....right?!!



If I thought you all would make the roadtrip, I'd do it in a heartbeat! And this girl can plan aparty!



But since most everyonethatcame was from"out east" it probably doesn'tmake sense. 
I am right in the middle of the US,almost exactly. And if there were a lot of other forum members thatthought they would come, then we could think about it. But if it'sgoing to be primarily the samebunch, then I think we shoulddefinitely takeJim up on his offer. There isn't a shadow of adoubt that he will be an extraordinaryhost!



I'm fairly certain we won't be able tocome back next year...But you never know, maybe I will winthe lottery between now and then and my hubby can quit his job orsomething! 


Raspberry


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> OH! I forgot to tell you guys I got agood shot of the swimming pool! I really think we should have got adiscount considering there were no lawn chairs for us to siton...


I'm so glad you got this shot of the pool. I didn't bring my camera.


----------



## Carolyn

:shock2:You have GOT to be kidding me!

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> :shock2:You have GOT to be kidding me!
> 
> -Carolyn


There actually was a pool, but this mudhole would've been safer to swim in.

Laura


----------



## JimD

I think "Revenge Of The Nerds II" had a similar pool.


----------



## BunnyMom

Oooh! That's a great idea! We'd like to come, too if we can!


----------



## BunnyMom

Uh, I meant the BBQ @ Carolyn's, not the pool thing.

Ya can't spell "pool" without the first three letters!


----------



## JimD

*BunnyMom wrote:*


> Oooh! That's a great idea! We'd like tocome, too if we can!


It would be so cool if you could make it. 

We haven't decided which weekend in August, yet. Do you have any preference, in case you can make it? 

Aug 27-28 is no good for us. I was thinking of maybe Aug 13-14 or20-21. I think we'll plan on going up early on Saturday, stayingovernight, and going home Sunday around 5p or so.

Hey FreddysMom!!! How about you &amp; boyfriend, too?!?!

Dootsmom &amp; hubby, too!?!?

Bunsforlife &amp; hubby, how 'bout it???

*"BUNNY PARTY PART 2"*


----------



## Carolyn

*BunnyMom wrote:*


> Oooh! That's a great idea! We'd like tocome, too if we can!




We'd _LOVE_ to have you, and anyone else that can makeit!







JimD will let us know when we're getting together again.

:yes:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> :shock2:You have GOT to be kidding me!
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> We'd _LOVE_ to have you, and anyone else that can makeit!


:X:X:X


----------



## bunsforlife

If I can get it off from work (dunno with the starting a new job thing) count us in!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

:X


----------



## stanleysmommy

What's wrong with Razz? :?


----------



## bunsforlife

I think she thinks that Kansas is too far of a drive for a barbeque


----------



## stanleysmommy

Ohhh...poor razz.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Stanleysmommy wrote:*

What's wrong with Razz? :?

**************************

*THIS* is what is wrong with me!!!!! 


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We'd _LOVE_ to have you, and anyone else that can makeit!
Click to expand...

Carolyn is whistling and dancing without me!!! :X
*THEY* are gonna have all this fun*WITHOUT me*!





Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

Don't worry, Raspberry!

We'll be laughing the hardest when we talk about your war stories from the party!


You're such a recluse! :laugh:



* * * * 

Did ya'll see Ras's face when some of you showed up without your rabbits?! :shock2:

She was mortified.

* * * * * * *

We'll be having fun, for sure, Raspberry, but it won't be the same without you and yours.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy

*Well we can just have a party of our own on the forum! That'll show them! :X

RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *Stanleysmommy wrote:*
> 
> What's wrong with Razz? :?
> 
> **************************
> 
> *THIS* is what is wrong with me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We'd _LOVE_ to have you, and anyone else that can makeit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carolyn is whistling and dancing without me!!! :X
> *THEY* are gonna have all this fun*WITHOUT me*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry
Click to expand...


----------



## bunsforlife

And Razz was mad at me for not bringing Gir =p Sheesh!


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *Stanleysmommy wrote:*
> 
> What's wrong with Razz? :?
> 
> **************************
> 
> *THIS* is what is wrong with me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We'd _LOVE_ to have you, and anyone else that can makeit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carolyn is whistling and dancing without me!!! :X
> *THEY* are gonna have all this fun*WITHOUT me*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry
Click to expand...



Ya gotta get yourself some of those red sequined sneakers and click your way to the bbq...

"There's no place like Lakeville...clickclickclick..there's no placelike Lakeville...clickclickclick....there's no place likeLakeville.....clickclickclick."

POOF!!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*JimD wrote: *


> Ya gotta get yourself some of those red sequined sneakers and click your way to the bbq...
> 
> "There's no place like Lakeville...clickclickclick..there's no placelike Lakeville...clickclickclick....there's no place likeLakeville.....clickclickclick."
> 
> POOF!!!!




I don't know about the red sequinedsneakers....I always thought Dorothy was a prissy littlesnit. I'm probably better off taking thebroom!

It suits my personality better too!


----------



## BunnyMom

Either of those two weekends would work for me. Just let us know as soon as you can so we can plan.


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I don't know about the redsequined sneakers....I always thought Dorothy was a prissy littlesnit. I'm probably better off taking thebroom!
> 
> It suits my personality better too!


Can you imagine the look on Carolyn's neighbor's face??!!??:shock:

"YIKES!!!! FLYING MONKIES!!!"


----------



## JimD

*BunnyMom wrote:*


> Either of those two weekends would work for me. Just let usknow as soon as you can so we can plan.



Okee doe-kee!

Better for Saturday or Sunday ??

bunsforlife?? Any weekend better for you??

Anyone else?? 

Anybody??

EVERYBODY???

:dancing:


----------



## bunsforlife

Like I said, doesnt really matter as long as I have some notice to try and put in for a day off without pay =p


----------



## Carolyn

:wave: Hi!

I'd prefer to gather folks on a Saturday because then we could do lunchand/or dinner together without people having to worry about leaving by5. Besides, you can sleep in on Sunday and regroup rather than gostraight back to work.

As I mentioned, either weekend's good for me that Jim's picked out.

:sunshine: 

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> :wave: Hi!
> 
> I'd prefer to gather folks on a Saturday because then we could do lunchand/or dinner together without people having to worry about leaving by5. Besides, you can sleep in on Sunday and regroup rather than gostraight back to work.
> 
> As I mentioned, either weekend's good for me that Jim's picked out.
> 
> :sunshine:
> 
> -Carolyn


BunnyMom* wrote: *


> Eitherof those two weekends would work for me. Just let us know as soon asyou can so we can plan.


bunsforlife* wrote:*


> Like I said, doesnt really matter as long as I have somenotice to try and put in for a day off without pay =p


Saturday August 20 works best for me (it's right after payday ), so if everybody else is in agreement......

*LET"S MARK IT ON OUR CALENDARS!!!!!:groupparty:*


----------



## Carolyn

August20th it is! 







-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom




----------



## Carolyn

It won't be the same without you. :bigtears:

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


>


awwwww ..........


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I'm just being silly, but I do wish I could be there.

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote: *


> I'm just being silly, but I do wish I could be there.




I know you were; but I really do wish you and the rest lived closer. :sad:

Oh Well. 

I was lucky to get to meet you and yours and everyone else when I did.

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

Sapporo and sushi.....yummmmm!


----------



## BunnyMom

*JimD wrote: *


> Sapporo and sushi.....yummmmm!


I'll second that!


----------



## Carolyn

*JimD wrote: *


> Sapporo and sushi.....yummmmm!








NOOOOO Way!!!!


----------



## bunsforlife

mmmm Sushi...


Maybe I should make my famous Pumpkin Cheesecake  Guinevere would Love the extra punkin she'd get


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*bunsforlife wrote: *


> mmmm Sushi...
> 
> 
> Maybe I should make my famous Pumpkin Cheesecake  Guinevere would Love the extra punkin she'd get




Yuck, double yuck, and triple yuck!


----------



## FreddysMom

mmmmmmmmm...cheesecake...:inlove: ..if i do not have work i will be more than happy to attend


----------



## Carolyn

*bunsforlife wrote:*


> Maybe I should make my famous Pumpkin Cheesecake Guinevere would Love the extra punkin she'd get




Oh I looooooovvvvvveeeeeee cheesecake...and never had pumpkin cheesecake!

Soundsexcellent.



-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife

=) It is a yummy cake! With a gingersnap crust mmmmmm

Now I wanna make it! ::eyes the can of canned punkin in the cupboard::


----------



## Carolyn

:yes:

You probably should make it and then bring it this weekend so that I can test it and make sure it's okay. :wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife

::laughs:: might be doable Caro... since I amhaving trouble getting in touch with the lady from my new job (She ison vacation but forgot to tell me WHERE my training is supposed to be,leaving messages like no tomorrow on the HR lady's voicemail)


----------



## Carolyn

That'd be Great, bunsforlife, if you could swingby this weekend! You don't really have to make the cheesecakefor me. :wink:

Hope you find out about that training soon! At least theyknow you're trying to reach them. That's the best you can doat this point.

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

30 days to go!!


----------



## LuvaBun

LOL! Jim, you always manage to make me smile 

Jan


----------



## Carolyn

A few shots...


----------



## Carolyn

Doorprizes...People weren't too excited to get gifts!


----------



## Carolyn

Although the group wasn't complete in this picture, if you can see her, check out SLG -- she's giving us the whammie!


----------



## Carolyn

Yes...they did humiliate Sebbie_again_! Cali would rather not see her man inDrag, thank you very much!


----------



## Carolyn

:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Carolyn

Another picture of the cake...

The big dark bunny with the eyeglasses on was in representation of Buck.


----------



## Carolyn

The next day...still grillin...

"Good Friends"


----------



## Carolyn

Danielle filled waterballoons for _hours_! Her fingers must've been numb by the time the fight actually happened.


----------



## stanleysmommy

*Sebbie looks like a stuffed bunny! Poor thing. 

*


----------



## bunsforlife

It was definitely an awesome time =) even if we did show up a bit late... but in time for at least SOME Of the group shots


----------



## Carolyn

That was definitely great timing on your part, Bunsforlife!

:highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*26* days to go!


----------



## Carolyn

*JimD wrote: *


> *26* days to go!




Already can't wait!

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu

Aww Sweetness! Sebastian looks so cutein his little outfit. Don't worry, Cali, he is just showinghis sensitive, feminine side.


----------



## Carolyn

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Don't worry, Cali, he is just showing his sensitive, feminine side.





:disgust:


The people made him do it!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

IT WASN'T ME!!! I DIDNT PUT THE SKIRT ON HIM!!!

teehee


----------



## Carolyn

I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:


> IT WASN'T ME!!! I DIDNT PUT THE SKIRT ON HIM!!!
> 
> teehee




No -- you just provided the skirt and bandana!

:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Carolyn

Carolyn wrote:


> Doorprizes...People weren't too excited to get gifts!




Thank you, JimD and I_Luv_Mah_Buns for your generosity. 

What a Gift you both are! 

You both are so loved and appreciated. 


:kiss: :kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*23 days 'tilParty Part II*

:cooking:**** "sausage,peppers &amp; onions alaJimD" on the menu ***:waiter:*


----------



## Carolyn

Yummmmmm



* * * * ** 

Wondering if you folks that went to the party want to have a list ofemails, possibly phone numbers, of the people that attended theparty? Of course I'd just email it to you and be keptconfidential only to people that met, but I know some have expressed aninterest in staying in touch.

Thoughts?

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom

That would be cool, Carolyn.


----------



## pamela227

Hey everyone, I'm a little bit out of the loophere lol I see theres going to be another barbq on August 20th, I wasjust wondering where it is going to be? 
If it's not too far from me I'd be interested in attending :jumpforjoy:

~pam
:bunnydance:


----------



## mini lop luva

Wow i would love to gosounds like so much fun, but i live all the way in englandwe have to have our own one hear in england guys xxxgeorgie


----------



## Carolyn

*pamela227 wrote:*


> Hey everyone, I'm a little bit out of the loop here lol Isee theres going to be another barbq on August 20th, I was justwondering where it is going to be?
> If it's not too far from me I'd be interested in attending :jumpforjoy:
> 
> ~pam
> :bunnydance:




We'd _LOVE_ to have you, and anyone else that could make it. A family member or friend are most welcome as well.

Will send you a Private Message.



-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

18 days to go!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## JimD

*Who's on for Aug 20th??:groupparty:*

....it's only

*16 days away!*


----------



## Carolyn

16??? 

Wahooooo!!! Can't wait to see you folks again!!

:hug:

BunnyMom will be there! bunsforlife? FreddysMom??

NO ONE TAKES CALI, TUCKER OR FAUNA! :nonono:

-Carolyn


----------



## ariel

Couldn't help but notice that this thread has had over 12000 views!!!

holymacaroly!!!! LOL (now that's gotta be a record somewhere!!)


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote: *


> BunnyMom will be there!




....with boyfriend??


----------



## Carolyn

*ariel wrote: *


> Couldn't help but notice that this thread has had over 12000 views!!!
> 
> holymacaroly!!!! LOL (now that's gotta be a record somewhere!!)







Woooooo!

That really IS wild!


----------



## bunsforlife

I am working on it Caro! Just waiting to see if my boss will approve the day w/out pay =p


----------



## JimD

*15 days y'all:happybunny:*

:dancing::cooking:opcorn::dragster:


----------



## 

I really reallywish I could make it down for the picnic, (BIG Ole Pouty face here ) 

I Want to let EveryoneKnow I got my copy of theCd and Package Carolyn sent up. Those Bunny socks wereso cute and lasted all of 3.3seconds when Cassi saw them lol, Ihonestly believe they were on her feet before they were outof the Package lol . silly child . 

I have to say Me being Me Icant Drive and listen to the CD, I nearly created a crash , I was lost in myhead with visons of theStories Buck has told They were asclear as If I hadwitnessed them first hand . Pretty Scareystuff when one is driving. I love the CD , ILove everything that was sent . 

I Especially Love the way Everyonehas come together as One family, its truely Awe Inspiring.


----------



## JimD

Thanks gypsy....you just reminded me of something!!:embarrassed:





bunsforlife and Zee: Don't worry I haven't forgotten you


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Just developed my pics from the party and look what I found!







HEE HEE!

Laura

Thanks for helping me,Zara!


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> Just developed my pics from the party and look what I found!
> 
> 
> HEE HEE!
> 
> Laura
> 
> Thanks for helping me,Zara!




I cracked up soooo loud that EVERONE in the office looked at me!!!

Good thing I wasn't drinking coffee at the time.

I wondered why "Elvis has left the emoticons"Now I know!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JimD wrote: *


> I wondered why "Elvis has left the emoticons"Now I know!!




'Cos he's popped up in my pictures! Carolyn thinks he's my daddy anyway, so I guess it's only right! 

More to come!

THANKYAVERYMUCH....

Laura


----------



## Ally

ROTFLMBO!!!

Mommy, you so silly!





Ally


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

That issoooooo funny!!!!


----------



## Zee

hehehehe


----------



## Carolyn

Oh MY GODDDDD!!!!

:tears2:

I'm So Happy!

:tears2:

ILMBs made me get rid of Elvis on the emoticons. I did feel empty - until now.

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

Just for you Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Laura wrote:


> More to come!
> 
> 
> 
> Laura




Don't be Cruel...
to a Heart that's True.

* * * * * *

If Zee is willing to help me, then I will prove to the forum that you are Elvis' offspring. 

And by the way, it's not "THANKYOUAVERYMUCH" or whatever you said.

It's with a bow of your head, 

"Thank You".

Raise head up and with one more bow and in one breath:

"Thankyouverymuch."

(Will kids _ever_ learn?? :foreheadsmack


* * * * * 

Gypsy, 

The contents of that package, except for my card of course, was given to you by JimD and ILMBs. 

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> And by the way, it's not "THANKYOUAVERYMUCH" or whatever you said.
> 
> It's with a bow of your head,
> 
> "Thank You".
> 
> Raise head up and with one more bow and in one breath:
> 
> "Thankyouverymuch."
> 
> (Will kids _ever_ learn?? :foreheadsmack


Uhhh... Did YOU ever see the man live in concert, not tomention LIVE in his town???!!! Didn't think so, missy.

Thank ya, thankyaverymuch.


----------



## Carolyn

Now you're copying what I said. :disgust:

At least you put the first Thank you in there...

W H A T - E V E R R R R!!!

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I have to sign off now. My peanut butter and nanner sandwich is ready.

TCB


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

So gladto see there's someone else around to give her a hardtime!


----------



## Carolyn

HERE'S THE PROOF!

Laura is Elvis's Daughter...






Need we say more.

(Thank you to my special friend who helped me with this.)

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

:rofl:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

OH MY GOD!!!

I knew my mom wasn't telling me the truth!

Carolyn, you're so crazy!

TCB





Laura

This is how I'm signing my name from here on out!


Zee, I thought we were friends and now you're over on the enemy's side!


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote: *


> Zee, I thought we were friends and now you're over on the enemy's side!




:nonono:

Don't you dare lay that trip on my Sista!

Now, what was that old saying: Payback is a ________. onder:

WAY TO GO, Zee-Baby!!! :highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

You should have used a pic from Elvis' later years. I resemble "fat Elvis" more than "young, hot Elvis"!


----------



## Carolyn

DO NOT!





-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Now, what was that old saying: Payback is a ________. onder:
> 
> WAY TO GO, Zee-Baby!!! :highfive:
> 
> -Carolyn






Oh, IT'S ON NOW! You may have won the battle, but you haven'twon the war, missy! I have my resources. I'mretreating to regroup and come back atcha!

Ms. Presley


----------



## Carolyn

Betcha won't show all the people at work THIS ONE, Scaredy Cat!

Now that you've been Revealed - Expect the Unexpected!

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

Now Now girlies !!

All's fair in love and war.

:hug:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Hmmppphhh!

Since there's obviously no love here, IT MUST BE WAR!!!

You know, Elvis was just a little crazy....


----------



## Carolyn

*Zee wrote: *


> Now Now girlies !!
> 
> All's fair in love and war.
> 
> :hug:




THIS IS WAR!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Zee, you obviously have skills and would make a great addition to my team. 

How many bunnies would it take to get you over to the goodside? I have several breeders that owe me favors.You like lops? We got lops! You likeFlemmies? We have loads of Flemmies! Whatever youwant, baby.

Laura


----------



## Zee

*:laugh:

Carolyn wrote*


> THIS IS WAR!


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote:*


> Zee, you obviously have skills and would make a greataddition to my team.
> 
> How many bunnies would it take to get you over to the goodside? I have several breeders that owe me favors.You like lops? We got lops! You likeFlemmies? We have loads of Flemmies! Whatever youwant, baby.
> 
> Laura




That is SOWRONG!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *Laura wrote: *





> Zee,you obviously have skills and would make a great addition to myteam.
> 
> How many bunnies would it take to get you over to the goodside? I have several breeders that owe me favors.You like lops? We got lops! You likeFlemmies? We have loads of Flemmies! Whatever youwant, baby.
> 
> Laura





> That is SOWRONG!!!


----------



## Zee

I think I will stay in no mans land, might be safer. LOL

:muscleman:


----------



## JimD

onder:...isn't this how the waterballoon fight got started?


----------



## Carolyn

*Zee wrote: *


> I think I will stay in no mans land, might be safer. LOL
> 
> :muscleman:




Oh Don't worry, Zee.

I would NEVER put you in the position Ms. Presley has!

I respect you Much too Much for that. 

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

*Yeah Waterballoon fight !!!*

Can do with one of them !!!!
*
JimD wrote: *


> onder:...isn't this how the waterballoon fight got started?


----------



## JimD

anybunnie got a smilie with a shovel??


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

I am sitting here laughing my butt off... 

I only have one thing to say... 

HEY CAROLYNNNNN!!


----------



## Carolyn

Withthe way Laura moves the bull though, this is moreappropriate:


----------



## Carolyn

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> I am sitting here laughing my butt off...
> 
> I only have one thing to say...
> 
> HEY CAROLYNNNNN!!




http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSXXXXXX42US


----------



## Zee

Why thank you honey !
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> *Zeewrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will stay in no mans land, might be safer.LOL
> 
> :muscleman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Don't worry, Zee.
> 
> I would NEVER put you in the position Ms. Presley has!
> 
> I respect you Much too Much for that.
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Oh Don't worry, Zee.
> 
> I would NEVER put you in the position Ms. Presley has!
> 
> I respect you Much too Much for that.
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> -Carolyn


Don't listen to her, Zee. Ever wonder why we never see herlast name? It's because it's VADER and she's trying to takeyou to the DARK SIDE!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote:*


> Don't listen to her, Zee. Ever wonder why we neversee her last name? It's because it's VADER and she's tryingto take you to the DARK SIDE!
> 
> Laura


:disgust:

Don't you have a peanut butter and banana sandwich to eat?????

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Zee wrote: *


> Why thank you honey !
> *
> Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Don't worry, Zee.
> 
> I would NEVER put you in the position Ms. Presley has!
> 
> I respect you Much too Much for that.
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...

Oh, no! It's too late. Poor sweet Zee has succumbed to the evil that resides in Tucker Town.


----------



## Carolyn

BEWARE OF THE ACCUSER!


----------



## Zee

*YOU 2 ARE BONKERS !!!!


Carolyn wrote: *


> BEWARE OF THE ACCUSER!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> BEWARE OF THE ACCUSER!


Don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## JimD

*Zee wrote: *


> *YOU 2 ARE BONKERS !!!!
> 
> *




You should see them in action :shock:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> :disgust:
> 
> Don't you have a peanut butter and banana sandwich to eat?????
> 
> -Carolyn



It's donuts and mashed taters on the menu today, baby.

THANKYAVERYMUCH





Edit for Ms. Prissypants: Thank ya, thankyaverymuch....


----------



## Zee

I bet that is a sight to be seen !!!
*
JimD wrote:*


> You should see them in action :shock:


----------



## Carolyn

:foreheadsmack:How many times do I have to tell you, Laura:

And by the way, it's not "THANKYOUAVERYMUCH" or whatever you said.

It's with a bow of your head, 

"Thank You".

Raise head up and with one more bow and in one breath:

"Thankyouverymuch."


You must take after your mother in that regard!!!!


----------



## JimD

... at least noboby's picking on anybody for being short or anything like that.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> It's with a bow of your head,
> 
> "Thank You".
> 
> Raise head up and with one more bow and in one breath:
> 
> "Thankyouverymuch."
> 
> 
> You must take after your mother in that regard!!!!


Gimme a break! I do it my way, lady!

I edited the post. Will you get offmy

now?!


----------



## Carolyn

Nevaaaa!!

See how much you have to learn from me?!

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom




----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> I do it my way


....but wasn't that Frank?


----------



## Zee

*:wink: :highfive:

You said it Jim !!!

JimD wrote: *


> ... at least noboby's pickingon anybody for being short or anything like that.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JimD wrote: *


> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I do it my way
> 
> 
> 
> ....but wasn't that Frank?
Click to expand...

HA HA HA HA HA HA 

Don't give Carolyn any ideas, Jim. It's bad enough she already thinks I'm Elvis' illegitimate kid. 

Laura


----------



## bunsforlife

Well Laura... there is that uncanny likeness....

:sunshine:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Yeah, whatever! Y'all are ALL on the boat to Crazy Town and Carolyn's the Captain!

Laura


----------



## Zee

I'm half irish, so I was in Crazy Town years ago. LOL
*
Laura wrote: *


> Yeah, whatever!Y'all are ALL on the boat to Crazy Town and Carolyn's the Captain!
> 
> Laura


----------



## Carolyn

*bunsforlife wrote: *


> Well Laura... there is that uncanny likeness....
> 
> :sunshine:




:yes:

Told ya so, Laura! :rofl:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Told ya so, Laura! :rofl:


What picture is that anyway??? Is my tongue sticking out?!

I've been ambushed.


----------



## Carolyn

The one taken with your daughter, FreddysMom, and Freddyon Sunday. 





-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> Is my tongue sticking out?!


----------



## JimD

*11 days till the Bunniehuggers BBQ* :bunnydance:


----------



## FreddysMom

they sold Graceland!! :growl:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Trust me, nothing will change. It was already completely commercial anyway. 

Laura


----------



## FreddysMom

I know....but it means something more when its still in immediatefamily hands..at least to me anyway..


----------



## Carolyn

Ohhhhhhh Boy!!!

You actually Went There. 

You Little So-N-So.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

FreddysMom wrote:


> they sold Graceland!! :growl:



Good! Maybe now we'll get to see the Upstairs!

:dancing:


----------



## bunsforlife

Ohhhh I got some good news!

I get to go to the BBQ!!!!

Put in my request for the day off and they found coverage... no more ofme scrounging and begging coworkers to cover for me! Yay!

So I am gunna bring some desserts =) Punkin Cheesecake and maybe an Eclair Cake... have to decide on the secondary dessert


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Ohhhhhhh Boy!!!
> 
> You actually Went There.
> 
> You Little So-N-So.
> 
> -Carolyn


Who? Meeeeeee????

That's justa pic of my daddy with a friend of mine.I'll be getting some more soon. I'll post them when I get achance.


----------



## dajeti2

Laura, :highfive:You go girl.Oh you got her so good. She called tonight and had me check out thispost. I was laughing so hard it was scary.

Carolyn, I love you Sweetiebut...

.She got you good. 

Zee,

Youwork is priceless.

Tina


----------



## Zee

Tina, 

More fun to come yet. Work in progress !!!!


----------



## Carolyn

*bunsforlife wrote: *


> Ohhhh I got some good news!
> 
> I get to go to the BBQ!!!!
> 
> Put in my request for the day off and they found coverage... no more ofme scrounging and begging coworkers to cover for me! Yay!
> 
> So I am gunna bring some desserts =) Punkin Cheesecake and maybe an Eclair Cake... have to decide on the secondary dessert






Justa Punkin Cheesecake is PERFECT.Definitely don'tneed a secondary dessert, Dear Heart.

We'll be taking thisBBQ to the Lake, sopack yourbeachstuff.


----------



## bunsforlife

::laughs::

Okay... Still might make a second dessert for those who dont like cheesecake ::winks::

I am excited


----------



## JimD

*bunsforlife wrote: *


> Ohhhh I got some good news!
> 
> I get to go to the BBQ!!!!
> 
> Put in my request for the day off and they found coverage... no more ofme scrounging and begging coworkers to cover for me! Yay!
> 
> So I am gunna bring some desserts =) Punkin Cheesecake and maybe an Eclair Cake... have to decide on the secondary dessert


_oh yeah!!!:jumpforjoy:we're gonnahave a good time!!:bunnydance:ohyeah!!:dancing:we're gonnaparty!!:colors:ohyeah!!_

_:groupparty:_


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Wish I could transport myself like they do on Star Trek!

Laura


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhh Boy!!!
> 
> You actually Went There.
> 
> You Little So-N-So.
> 
> -Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Meeeeeee????
> 
> That's justa pic of my daddy with a friend of mine.I'll be getting some more soon. I'll post them when I get achance.
Click to expand...

:laugh:


----------



## Zee

Oh yeah ! That would be just perfect.

Germany - USA and back again all in the same day.
*
Laura wrote: *


> Wish I could transport myself like they do on Star Trek!
> 
> Laura


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

NINE DAYS!! :groupparty:

WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## Carolyn

I couldn't help it, Danielle.

I needed Elvis Back!

:elvis:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Whos Elvis? :evil snicker:


----------



## FreddysMom

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> Whos Elvis? :evil snicker:


oooooooooooooooooo!!! trouble maker!!!


----------



## Carolyn

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> Whos Elvis? :evil snicker:


----------



## Zee

*:rofl::laugh:

Carolyn wrote: *


> I couldn't help it, Danielle.
> 
> I needed Elvis Back!
> 
> :elvis:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> WhosElvis? :evil snicker:
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooooooooooo!!! trouble maker!!!
Click to expand...



I think i peed my pants :laugh::laugh:


----------



## FreddysMom

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> WhosElvis? :evil snicker:
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooooooooooo!!! trouble maker!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think i peed my pants :laugh::laugh:
Click to expand...

:brat:


----------



## Pangster

I wish i could come but i am in the United Kingdom!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

TO YOU TOO FREDDYSMOM!!


----------



## FreddysMom

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> TO YOU TOO FREDDYSMOM!!


LMAO!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Watch out, Danielle. Carolyn will take that picture of you and morph it into Elvis.

Laura


----------



## JimD

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> TO YOU TOO FREDDYSMOM!!




Is that a BOOGER I see???:scared:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JimD wrote: *


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> TO YOU TOO FREDDYSMOM!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a BOOGER I see???:scared:
Click to expand...

Hee hee! Your daddy said you have a bat in the cave!

Laura


----------



## FreddysMom

*JimD wrote: *


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> TO YOU TOO FREDDYSMOM!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a BOOGER I see???:scared:
Click to expand...

no picking on her!!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

AND KEVIN IS A DRAGON AND YOUR A GOAT 

ill never let you live that down! NEVER I SAY


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> :brat:


I LuV MaH BuNs* wrote: *


> TO YOU TOO FREDDYSMOM!!



Don't be cruel to a heart that's true.:note::note:...._ELVIS PRESLEY
_

Rainbows! :dude:


----------



## Carolyn

*JimD wrote: *


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> TO YOU TOO FREDDYSMOM!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a BOOGER I see???:scared:
Click to expand...


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *JimD wrote:*





> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> TO YOU TOO FREDDYSMOM!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a BOOGER I see???:scared:
Click to expand...




>


OH HECK NAW YOU DIDNT!! YOU JUST WAIT 8 MORE DAYS MISS CAROLYN!!!! YOU JUST WAIT!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*ILuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> AND KEVIN IS A DRAGON ANDYOUR A GOAT
> 
> ill never let you live that down! NEVER I SAY






I'm a :monkey:.


----------



## JimD

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *FreddysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :brat:
> 
> 
> 
> I LuV MaH BuNs* wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> TO YOU TOO FREDDYSMOM!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be cruel to a heart that's true.:note::note:...._ELVIS PRESLEY
> _
> 
> Rainbows! :dude:
Click to expand...



:elvis:Hey Danielle! LOOKIE!!I know how much you love Elvis, too!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

I don't like Elvis!! :foreheadsmack:



:sillybunny:&lt;~ Whats with the evil red eyed bunny?


----------



## JimD

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> I don't like Elvis!! :foreheadsmack:
> 
> 
> 
> :sillybunny:&lt;~ Whats with the evil red eyed bunny?




You know you love Elvis.:brat:

And that's a REW (red-eyed white) :foreheadsmack:...and he's doing a binky!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Did i ever mention how much i hate buzzy-stingie things?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> :sillybunny:&lt;~ Whats with the evil red eyed bunny?


You look like an angel walk like an angel :angel:
talk like an angel but I got wise......
YOU'RE THE DEVIL IN DISGUISE OH YES YOU ARE
DEVIL IN DISGUISE. :note::note: 

Rainbows!


----------



## Carolyn

Pet_Bunny wrote:


> You look like an angel walk like an angel? :angel:
> talk like an angel but I got wise......
> YOU'RE THE DEVIL IN DISGUISE OH YES YOU ARE
> DEVIL IN DISGUISE. ??:note::note: [/size]





:rofl:


:elvis:

Good one! :highfive:


-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

ahem........



*8 more days 'til the BBQ!!:colors:*


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*JimD wrote: *


> ahem........
> 
> 
> 
> *8 more days 'til the BBQ!!:colors:*




Excuse me Mr Daddy sir... lets remember we dontcount today!!

7 MORE DAYS :groupparty:

WOOT WOOT


----------



## JimD

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ahem........
> 
> 
> 
> *8 more days 'til the BBQ!!:colors:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me Mr Daddy sir... lets remember we dontcount today!!
> 
> 7 MORE DAYS :groupparty:
> 
> WOOT WOOT
Click to expand...

:foreheadsmack:***ahem***......7 more days (not countingtoday) will be next Friday. The BBQ is on Saturday, oh daughter ofmine. 

At least you got the "Mr Daddy sir" part right :brat:


----------



## Carolyn

Can't WAIT!


----------



## FreddysMom

im jealous i cant be there :?


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

i counted wrong! LEAVE ME 'LONE!!! :embarrassed:



:elvis:


----------



## JimD

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> im jealous i cant be there :?


...aren't you off for sun &amp; fun in Myrtle Beach??

Seems like we should be the jealous ones!


----------



## FreddysMom

*JimD wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> im jealousi cant be there :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...aren't you off for sun &amp; fun in Myrtle Beach??
> 
> Seems like we should be the jealous ones!
Click to expand...

yepp! me n the dad (the bestest man alive may i add!) hanginout for a week! but that doesnt mean i dont want to be havin some funin the sun at a bunny BBQ!!


----------



## JimD

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *JimD wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *FreddysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> im jealousi cant be there :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...aren't you off for sun &amp; fun in Myrtle Beach??
> 
> Seems like we should be the jealous ones!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yepp! me n the dad (the bestest man alive may i add!) hanginout for a week! but that doesnt mean i dont want to be havin some funin the sun at a bunny BBQ!!
Click to expand...

*4 MORE DAYS!!!:groupparty:*

..and then we have to start planning the next one so FreddysMom can join us


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*JimD wrote: *


> *4 MORE DAYS!!!:groupparty:*
> 
> ..and then we have to start planning the next one so FreddysMom can join us




YES DEFF!!! YEY FOR FREDDYS MOM**!!



Ohhhh Carolyn... he beat me to the 4 days... but... 



WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## FreddysMom

HIHI from sunny S.C. !!!!!!!!! 

yes yes!! there MUST be another BBQ!!


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Have fun everyone. Hope the weather is forcast to be nice for you!

:groupparty:

Vickie


----------



## JimD

*DaisyNBuster wrote: *


> Have fun everyone. Hope the weather is forcast to be nice for you!
> 
> :groupparty:
> 
> Vickie


Thanks Vickie!! 

Forecast calls for...Partly sunny...Highs in thelower80s...




:yes:

However, the weather is secondary to spending the day with good friends...ya know.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

After my recentoutdoor experience, may I make a suggestion? If thunderstorms move in,avoid thelightning!



Raspberry


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I have another suggestion:

Don't put any duct tape over any holes!

















Laura


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote: *


> I have another suggestion:
> 
> Don't put any duct tape over any holes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura




Those nasty Yellow Jackets are all gone now. I had theexterminator come over and treat the place. One or twostragglers are left, but they're quickly dealt with now. 

* * * * * 





As luck would have it, the Mason's are having their Lobster Cookoff onSaturday. They do this once a month from June -September. For about $13 or soper lobster (1.5lbs.), you order a lobster (before the 20th) and they get them in Maineand then cook them. People show up between 4 - 6 to pick uptheir order. If anyone that's coming to the barbeque isinterested, let me know and I'll reserve a lobster for you.





-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I want one!Just keep it in the fish bowl until I make itupagain!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

THREE MORE DAYS!!!



:groupparty:



WOOT WOOT!


----------



## JimD

*2 days to go!!:bunnydance:*


----------



## bunsforlife

DOnt I wish I woulda checked the boards earlier this week (been busy)

I coulda had Lobster! Wahhhhh



Oh well, I will survive =)

Made dessert... yuuum!


----------



## Lyssie_boo

Saturdayhere nowguys! Have a goon un!!!!



:groupparty::balloons:

Vickie


*EDIT* Oops I'm on Alyssa's account.


----------



## FreddysMom

You guys better be livin in up in Tucker Town!! Have fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zee

I 2nd that one FreddysMom.

Make you have a drink for us that cannot be there with you today !!!!! arty:


----------



## LuvaBun

Hope y'all having a great time. Be joining you in spirit!

Jan


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

hope everyones having a great time(which i knowyou are). Ill try to make it to the next one..whenever that might be .With all 8 of my little trouble makers.


----------



## FreddysMom

Hey Hey!!! How was the party up in Tucker Town??!?!?!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> Hey Hey!!! How was the party up in Tucker Town??!?!?!




IF YOU LIKE PINA COLADA'S 

AND GETTIN COUGHT IN THE RAIN!!!









Sorry got carried away!! IT WAS AWEEESOME!!! :elvis:


----------



## mambo101

Details! Details!!!


----------



## JimD

I had to wait for my car to be fixed so wedidn't get to Tucker Town untilabout 1:30p on Saturday. Melissa&amp; Shawn were already there.

Cali Gurl has gotten even bigger since I saw her in July...Oh my, whata mush though. I got Cali kisses!! Tucker Buck is still his adorablelittle self, I don't know why Carolyn thinks he's so difficult. Faunais just the sweetest...loves to sleep a lot.

We had some afternoon knoshes and refreshments (including yummybruchetta on yummy bread! And *sangritta...*whoa!!). Played someScrabble. Watched "Race Rabbit". 

We fired up the grill and heated up the sausage &amp; peppers onit. It worked really well and we didn't have to get the apartment warmwith the oven on. Mellissa and Shawn brought up great Italian bread andmade garlic bread. MMMMM!! Made a salad, but forgot to put it out(lottsa salad for lunch, Carolyn ). Cheescake and eclair cake fordesert.... compliments of Mellissa...Well Done &amp; yum again!!BunnyMom arrived in time to have dinner and desert with us, too.

Sunday brunch was pasta salad (ya had to be there ) and then wewalked down to the Lake to stick our toes in the water...brrrrrrrr.It's a really nice recreational area for the community. Swimming,boating, picnic area with grills....they even had designated "fihsing"ponds for the kids.

BBQ'd for lunch on Sunday. Fresh corn grilled in the husks, hotdogs&amp;hamburgers, more pasta salad. I was stuffed and hada great time. We watched "The Amittyville Horror" (original version)afterwards.

We got on the road around 4pm to head home. Stopped at the TSC andbought some Woody Pet. I would have loved to roam around in the TSC,but we wanted to get home by dinnertime...which we did.

A good time was had by all......THANKS CAROLYN !!!!!


----------



## mambo101

SO HOW WAS THE PARTY, PEOPLE??????:scared:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Tucker



PICTURES OF FAUNA THAT I PROMISED!!




























Dead Cali!!



The rest are up to Carolyn to post!!!


----------



## Carolyn

GoodFood



Good People:groupparty:

Good Weather



*GoodDrinks*





Thanks for coming up, Folks!! It wasgreat to see you again. Thank you to all that everyone did tomake sure it would be a good time, Mrs. D. included!




-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


>


They didn't use spell-check!!


----------



## 

:rofl:if they can only have 5 fihs per day how many FISH can they have ????

&lt; cough ) sorry just had to ask that !!!LOL.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

So i was going thru my pictures that Razz sentme- LOOK AT THIS! RIGHT IN THE ARM CAROLYN!! Not only did i not seethis, BUT IT PROLLY HURT!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Goodtimes!


----------



## Carolyn

What made you bring this back, Raspberry?

Yes, it was definitely a Good Time. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Boricua_bunny

Hi guys! I have been reading about thelastparties you guys have had including theBoathouseParty,and I have been wondering whetherthere will be another one and if so, where will it take place. I wouldreally like to go and bring my bunny. I have talked to you guys on thisforum, but I would really like to meet everybody in person and alsomeet everybody's bunnies!

~Josh


----------



## Carolyn

*Boricua_bunny wrote:*


> Hi guys! I have been reading about the lastpartiesyou guys have had including the BoathouseParty,andI have been wondering whether there will be another one and if so,where will it take place. ~Josh




Others have mentioned hosting one, butI won't be, Josh. 

Sorry.

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I'm sorry we were such heathens this year, Carolyn. 

If you ever host another party, I promise we'll be on our best behavior.





Laura


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Not me. I'm a witch and I won't try to behave at all! 

:witch:

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

Laura, 

I trust you about as much as I trust Raspberry when it comes to behaving!





-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom




----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Snuggys Mom

What?! I only got arrested ONCE that WHOLE weekend!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Yes, but that once was for punching a biker in a bar fight! :shock:

I still can't believe you got awaywithstreakingin a little place like TuckerTown!



Raspberry


----------



## Snuggys Mom




----------



## Carolyn

Like you can talk, Raspberry!

Flashing the police officer was *SO *NOT COOL!!







-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Carolyn

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> ?
> 
> ?




That might've worked for the Police Officer, but it's NOT going to work for Me! 



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

:shock2:

:no:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Laura,
> 
> I trust you about as much as I trust Raspberry when it comes to behaving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


Too funny. I would love to be at a bunny party and meet some ofyou good people. I would love to meet you Carolyn, Razz, and SLG. Thereare others too.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

HEY!!! July is approaching! :jumpforjoy:

We need to find a new victim, er, I meanhost!



I was looking for the photo thread...it's buried in heresomewhere....



Raspberry


----------



## m.e.

:dancing:

And I wanna come this year!:colors:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> HEY!!! July isapproaching! :jumpforjoy:
> 
> We need to find a new victim, er, I meanhost!
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for the photo thread...it's buried in heresomewhere....
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry


Hmmm....

Isn't Kansas nice and centrally located???


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Laura wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!!! July isapproaching! :jumpforjoy:
> 
> We need to find a new victim, er, I meanhost!
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for the photo thread...it's buried in heresomewhere....
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> Isn't Kansas nice and centrally located???
Click to expand...

OH yeah great place to be. It would take me about 5 hrs to getthere. But I doubt we can go though. Finances and gas prices.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

YEP!!! 

It would be way easier on those pocketbooks with $3.00 a gallon gasoline! 

Hmmm.... I wonder who would come toKansas for a 2006BunnyBar-B-Que???


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh oh yeah everyone would love it cause of yourSLG and Sebbie. He is soooooooooooooooooooo cute and I would bunny naphim if it wasn't for your lil SLG.:bunnydance:


----------



## m.e.

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> YEP!!!
> 
> It would be way easier on those pocketbooks with $3.00 a gallon gasoline!
> 
> Hmmm.... I wonder who would come toKansas for a 2006BunnyBar-B-Que???



Well, I would definitely starting looking into it now. I'd have to findout the most cost-effective way to get there, of course (gas, lodging,etc.)...onder:


----------



## Greta

I'd love to come! ...except I have two_ slight _ setbacks. A) Petsitting is not an extremely profitableprofession, so I have very little money. B) I can'tdrive. BUT I'll be getting my license in a couple years, soI'll definitely come then!


----------



## JimD

I was just reminiscing about last year's bash.
What a blast!!!!

I won't be able to travel for a while, so we're planning on having a Backyard BBQ right here in northern NJ.:cooking:

...I already bought the fireworks for the clan meeting!!! (ya had to be there!):toastingbuns


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Yep, you had to be there!


----------



## JimD

OH OH OH....and the Suites at the Sharon Lodge....

........AND THE POOL!!!!!!:shock:

~Jim


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> What?! I only got arrested ONCE that WHOLE weekend!




...that's cuz they couldn't catch her in that white Mustang


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> YEP!!!
> 
> It would be way easier on those pocketbooks with $3.00 a gallon gasoline!
> 
> Hmmm.... I wonder who would come toKansas for a 2006BunnyBar-B-Que???


too bad gas prices are so high:cry1


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*JimD wrote: *


> OH OH OH....and the Suites at the Sharon Lodge....
> 
> ........AND THE POOL!!!!!!:shock:
> 
> ~Jim


You mean THIS greenPool??

And to think SLG wanted to go swimming!!:shock:


----------



## JimD

***gonna have a partay..yeah yeah.....gonna have a good time...yeah yeah...***



:dancing:


----------



## diamond

OMG that is so kwl!



love diamondxxx:bunnydance:


----------



## Linz_1987

Aww they sound so cool. Im going to save up forlike 5 years and come one time Hehehe. Ive always wanted togo on holiday to America.


----------



## JimD

Last year was awesome!!!

Soooooooo......who's having parties this year....besides me?!?!?

:toastingbuns


----------



## peapoo_bunny

it would be so cool to have a party for everyoneon here! i would have one at the lake here, but there's not reallyanyone close to where we live


----------



## JimD

........how 'bout July 28th?:dancing:


----------



## JimD

Good memories!!!

Good friends, good food, good fun!

I'm listening to the tribute CD right now...Tears In Heaven is playing.


----------



## JimD

:bump


----------



## JimD

I think back on this so often!


----------



## Flopsy

We need to have one for 2008 because I will be able to go this year :biggrin2:


----------



## Carolyn

*Flopsy wrote: *


> We need to have one for 2008 because I will be able to go this year :biggrin2:





Something to consider... onder:



* * * *

No doubt, JimD, that was a very special event - one that I don't think I could've pulled off had you not stepped in after Buck died and taken care of the details as you did. :hug1


----------



## mambo101

*"JimD wrote: *


> I think back on this so often!



Dittos, Rush!


----------



## JimD

2008 would be the 5th anniversary, right?


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JimD wrote: *


> 2008 would be the 5th anniversary, right?



Huh?

:huh


----------



## Carolyn

I think it'd be the 3rd anniversary in 2008, no??


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Jim D, I know time flies, but sheesh! 

:biggrin2:


----------



## JimD

:bump


----------

